#ubuntu-beginners 2010-03-29
<seidos> is there a particular place in launchpad to create bugs for lucid?
<nhandler> seidos: What is the bug?
<seidos> suspend/resume isn't working properly when I open my laptop's lid to resume.  it restarts instead of resuming
<seidos> it doesn't appear to happen when I suspend then use the power button to resume without closing the lid
<seidos> nhandler ^
<nhandler> seidos: Maybe try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/SuspendResumeTesting
<nhandler> seidos: It looks like if the tests fail, apport will detet the failure and prompt you to report a bug (with lots of useful info attached)
<seidos> nhandler, the script doesn't work on my system, and the bug that I have won't turn up on the scripted testing they are performing.  maybe I can get some information on what I should do here:  http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1
<nhandler> seidos: File it against linux and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<seidos> nhandler, sorry I meant to post about this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs in this channel, not in dev
<the_Mechanic> hi i'm having a static ip issue; ubuntu 9.1 I had it working but then I got a new router. the old router was 192.168.1.1 this one is 192.168.2.1, i changed my /etc/network/interfaces file to match that now i get an error "SIOCADDRT: File exists" when i tried to restart networking, i googled that but nothing I found seemed to help/apply so i'm kind of stuck
<the_Mechanic> http://codepad.org/FVpoTQBi   is what my interfaces file looks like (currently its set to dhcp so i can get online :)
<seidos> the_Mechanic, if it were me I would try to go back to 192.168.1.1 on your new router to see if that fixes it.
<the_Mechanic> ok yeah thats a thought
<the_Mechanic> still id like to figure out how to do it the "right way"; actually i find a setting in this new router to always assign the mac address on this pc a set number so I've got my static now (in a round about way) but yeah i'm just trying to learn some linux now, trying to figure out what i did wrong
<seidos> the_Mechanic, I don't know enough about networking to help.  I don't even remember what file you have to edit to assign a static ip.  Isn't it like interfaces or something?
<the_Mechanic> yeah that is the file i was messing with
<seidos> I think I assigned a static ip once when I was messing with the idea of setting up a server
<seidos> I don't see why it wouldn't work.  your interfaces file looks fine to me, that's why I thought it might be the actual ip addresses assigned for gateway, subnet mask, etc.
<seidos> I forget what that's called.  The tcp/ip configuration I guess
<seidos> I know their are rules like 255.255.255.0 specifies what part of the address is the network address and what part is for the client
<the_Mechanic> yeah i did some reading, it seemed like the new network setting might conflict with a different file but i couldn't find it.... i really didn't understand much of it
<the_Mechanic> yeah that the mask
<seidos> there's another file aside from interfaces where static ip address information is kept?
<the_Mechanic> that is what my googling led me to believe, but i didn't understand much of it
<seidos> weird
<the_Mechanic> something like it was conflicting with maybe the network card settings or something
<seidos> that doesn't say very much to me
<seidos> someone else might be able to help you
<the_Mechanic> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-557623.html
<seidos> there are some really knowledgable guys on here
<seidos> like ibuclaw might be able to give you some more help, but he might want more details about your set up and your problem
<the_Mechanic> yeah i'm sure lots of peeps know, just they are afk :)
<the_Mechanic> like that forum mentions /etc/iftab file, but i don't have that file
<the_Mechanic> like it said "The only times I've seen "SIOCADDRT: File exists" is when setting the same route multiple times. If multiple interfaces are on the same net, try omitting the gateway on one config."   but this confuses me
<seidos> omitting the gateway kind of makes sense to me
<seidos> if you have multiple cards on one system won't having two gateways kind of mean the system is acting as a router?
<seidos> I don't have an /etc/iftab file either
<nhandler> seidos: The ubuntu-bug command on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelTeamBugPolicies would create teh bug report for you
<seidos> nhandler, ah so ubuntu-bug -p linux
<seidos> I'll read this page now
<seidos> nhandler, thank you
<nhandler> seidos: You are welcome
<st4aluck> Can somebody help me to install and configure my wireless router?
<lukjad86> st4aluck What model is the router?
<lukjad86> Bah :\
<DonScott> lol, in his defense he asked about 2 hours ago.
<lukjad86> DonScott Yeah, but the timing was amazing :D
<lukjad86> st4aluck What model is the router?
<lukjad86> afk
<st4aluck> lukjad86:  it' conceptronic C300BRS4
<st4aluck> lukjad86: I was playing for 2-3 huors and still can't do it
<lukjad86> Yeesh
<st4aluck> lukjad86: I conect it the computer but it doesn't asign the IP address automatically!?!?
<lukjad86> st4aluck Can you ping the router?
<st4aluck> lukjad86: how!?!
<lukjad86> st4aluck Pull up the command promp
<lukjad86> st4aluck Pull up the command prompt
<lukjad86> That's at Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<st4aluck> ok
<lukjad86> and type: ping 192.168.1.1
<lukjad86> Tell me what happens
<st4aluck> so I have to diconect now and to conect the router!?!?
<lukjad86> if it gives you something like:
<lukjad86> PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<lukjad86> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.776 ms
<lukjad86> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.776 ms
<lukjad86> st4aluck Then that is good
<lukjad86> st4aluck Then what you would do is go and open firefox and type: 192.168.1.1
<lukjad86> st4aluck The router box should tell you what the default IP of your router should be
<lukjad86> Or the box the router came in
<lukjad86> If it's not 192.168.1.1, replace with what it says
<lukjad86> Then follow the steps
<lukjad86> When you are in firefox, it will ask you for a passworld
<lukjad86> *password
<lukjad86> st4aluck The username sometimes is blank, or admin. then the password is usually admin or adminadmin
<st4aluck> lukjad86: ok but first  I have to ping the router and let you see what is giving, right?
<lukjad86> st4aluck pinging the router is just the first step
<lukjad86> st4aluck if it fails and says something like: ping: unknown host 192.168.1.1
<lukjad86> then you know that the IP is not 192.168.1.1
<st4aluck> lukjad86: ok then I am going to disconect for a minute
<lukjad86> st4aluck Okay, bai :)
<s4aluck> lukjad86: $ ping 192.168.0.1
<s4aluck> connect: Network is unreachable
<lukjad86> s4aluck Did you check the box for the IP address?
<lukjad86> s4aluck usually they list it
<lukjad86> Or in the manual
<lukjad86> s4aluck Try  192.168.2.1, that's what the manual says
<lukjad86> s4aluck http://download.conceptronic.net/Network/C100BRS4H/C100BRS4H_EN.pdf
<lukjad86> That should help you set it up a bit
<s4aluck> lukjad86: IP of the router is 192.168.0.1
<lukjad86> s4aluck Ah, okay, try that then
<s4aluck> I tryied both just I have to try 192.168.2.1 in my manual is 192.168.0.1
<s4aluck> lukjad86: I tryied both just I have to try 192.168.2.1 in my manual is 192.168.0.1
<lukjad86> s4aluck Does network manager say you are connected to a wired/wireless network? Also, can you connect to it via a wire?
<s4aluck> lukjad86: I conected it but there was no internet acces
<lukjad86> s4aluck Did you set it up with your password?
<lukjad86> for your ISP
<s4aluck> lukjad86: no
<lukjad86> s4aluck Well, I guess you need to do that
<s4aluck> lukjad86: tell me how
<lukjad86> s4aluck There should be a quick setup button when you go to firefox and type 192.168.2.1 or 192.168.0.1
<s4aluck> lukjad86: ok let me try, bye
<lukjad86> k
<lukjad86> s4aluck Don't forget the password
<lukjad86> s4aluck It should be in your manual
<st4aluck> lukjad86: nothing, there is no internet acces only the router was conected when I gave an IP 192.168.0.1
<lukjad86> st4aluck But did you manage to get to the router?
<st4aluck> lukjad86: no it gives me an error mesage
<lukjad86> st4aluck Does your ubuntu network manager notice you are connected to the router?
<st4aluck> lukjad86: couldn't access the address
<st4aluck> lukjad86: yes
<lukjad86> st4aluck Well, you should be able to connect to the router then... :\
<st4aluck> may be the router is fucked up cause I took it from my sister
<lukjad86> The only thing I can think of is that someone changed the default IP of the router
<lukjad86> st4aluck Can you reset the router?
<st4aluck> lukjad86: yes I reseted it several times and it's all the same
<lukjad86> hm...
<st4aluck> lukjad86: I better go to the shop cause is still on warranty!?
<lukjad86> So, let's be clear. You can't ping 192.168.x.1, the network manager which is up at the top right shows you are connected to the network but you can't go to firefox and connect to it.
<lukjad86> Am I right st4aluck ?
<st4aluck> lukjad86: When I search for the IP I actualy don't connect tointernet but to the router is that right
<lukjad86> st4aluck so you can get to the router from firefox?
<st4aluck> lukjad86: that right firefox is giving me error mesage even the menagger shos me that I am conected
<lukjad86> You get a page or at least a prompt for the password?
<st4aluck> lukjad86: no
<st4aluck> lukjad86: nothing, firefox says could not load the address
<st4aluck> lukjad86: so the addres is wrong or somebody changed it
<lukjad86> Hm
<st4aluck> lukjad86: even I reset the router it's the same
<st4aluck> lukjad86: should go to the shop I think
<lukjad86> Give me a sec
<lukjad86> st4aluck Do you have nmap installed?
<st4aluck> lukjad86: I don't know, let me check
<st4aluck> lukjad86: no I don't
<lukjad86> st4aluck sudo apt-get install nmap
<st4aluck> ok
<st4aluck> lukjad86: then
<lukjad86> k, just testing at home, then I'll tell you
<st4aluck> ok
<lukjad86> st4aluck I want you do run these commands when you switch back the the router:
<lukjad86> nmap 192.168.1.0-255 > /home/YOUR_USER_NAME/Desktop/nmap.txt
<lukjad86> nmap 192.168.2.0-255 >> /home/YOUR_USER_NAME/Desktop/nmap.txt
<lukjad86> Replacing YOUR_USER_NAME with whatever you call yourself on your PC
<st4aluck> That's all?
<lukjad86> st4aluck Yeah, I want to see if we can find your router
<st4aluck> ok
<st4aluck> bye
<lukjad86> st4aluck When you get back, you'll show it to me
<st4aluck> ok
<lukjad86> bai
<lukjad86> leoquant hi
<lukjad86> LeAstrale !
<lukjad86> Long time no see either of you
<lukjad86> st4aluck Okay, could you go to pastebin.com and paste what you got?
<st4aluck> lukjad86: nmap 192.168.1.0-255 > /home/stc/Desktop/nmap.txtmass_dns: warning: Unable to determine any DNS servers. Reverse DNS is disabled. Try using --system-dns or specify valid servers with --dns-servers
<lukjad86> oh
<st4aluck> lukjad86: hoe to enable it
<lukjad86> st4aluck Hm, well I'm tapped out. I can only advise you to try posting a question on the forums or going to #ubuntu and see if anyone can help
<lukjad86> st4aluck http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336
<lukjad86> st4aluck that would be the forum you should post this to
<st4aluck> lukjad86: The DNS serve is to be on the router?
<lukjad86> st4aluck Usually, yeah
<lukjad86> so it sounds like the router isn't working or something
<st4aluck> lukjad86: my sister told me that she had problem with it
<lukjad86> st4aluck Hm, then I would bring this back to the store if it's under warranty
<lukjad86> Hey nigelb
<st4aluck> lukjad86: she runs windows and it was disconecting
<lukjad86> st4aluck Looks like the router is borked then
<lukjad86> st4aluck I had a router that was like that
<lukjad86> It would randomly disconnect me, after a point just died completely
<st4aluck> lukjad86: I'll go to see soon, that it was doing
<lukjad86> Yeah, looks like hardware failure
<st4aluck> lukjad86: 78 Euro
<lukjad86> ouch
<st4aluck> hahaha
<lukjad86> That's expensive for a router. I wouldn't spend that much unless it was for a company
<lukjad86> Or I had a serious network going on at home
<st4aluck> lukjad86: do you remember my other problem with the battery power on my laptop?
<lukjad86> Yes, I do. did anyone help you with it?
<st4aluck> lukjad86: no one yet
<lukjad86> Hm, can I have the address?
<st4aluck> lukjad86: wait
<lukjad86> k
<st4aluck> lukjad86: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9039341#post9039341
<lukjad86> st4aluck Wait a while more, say 21 hours, the "Bump" the thread
<st4aluck> lukjad86: what that means!?!?!
<lukjad86> st4aluck you see waht leoquant wrote, it was just a post that says BUMP
<lukjad86> st4aluck It is like politely reminding people to help
<lukjad86> Once every 24 hours is accepted practice
<lukjad86> *practise
<st4aluck> lukjad86: so, do you think some one will come over
<leoquant> st4aluck did i get a warning on ubuntuforums?
<leoquant> i was just to keeo your thread alive
<leoquant> p
<lukjad86> leoquant no, there was no warning
<st4aluck> no
<lukjad86> leoquant I'm just filling him in on the finer points of bumping :)
<leoquant> oki
<st4aluck> Hye guys I am so away what are you talking
<leoquant> i am away, sorry interrupting....
<st4aluck> lukjad86: hoe  to send a bug report about the battery
<lukjad86> st4aluck http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1011078
<lukjad86> st4aluck ^
<st4aluck> lukjad86: but which pakage exactly is to report?
<st4aluck> lukjad86: in my case?
<lukjad86> I don't really know, I would guess it would be the battery drivers, but I don't know
<st4aluck> lukjad86: PowerDevil!?!?!?!
<lukjad86> st4aluck I don't own a laptop, so I can't really say. Looks like it, if you use KDE
<st4aluck> lukjad86: what if http://paste.ubuntu.com/405986/
<Li_On> hello Ubuntu Beginners team!...new user here :-) simply requesting a crach course on how to install software ( more specifically .tar files)
<Li_On> doesnt seem like the simple "double click" is the way to go about it
<nhandler> Li_On: What are you trying to install (it might be in the repositories)
<Li_On> a driver for my printer...i managed to set it up for network sharing on the windows machine...downloded the linux driver from the canon website(its a canon printer)...but i have no idea what to do next...
<Li_On> im looking to have the prointer shared by both machines
<Li_On> join #nikon
<Li_On> (woops...) forgot the "/" lol ...this is fun (new to IRC as well...)
<LeAstrale> lukjad86: But I was here all the time? ;)
<lukjad86> LeAstrale Yeah, but we hardly ever see each other
<lukjad86> LeAstrale How's it going?
<LeAstrale> lukjad86: I admit that I am almost never online, I am either busy or gaming :)
<LeAstrale> lukjad86: Its going very well and yourself? :)
<lukjad86> Not bad, I finally have a job
<mohi1> 'grats lukjad86
<lukjad86> thanks mohi1 "D
<mohi1> lukjad86, put a seat for me near ya........ i ll come and join
<mohi1> =]
<lukjad86> heh
<lukjad86> mohi1 I would, but they barely have an opening for me
<mohi1> :o
<lukjad86> Hi switchgirl
<switchgirl> hi
<mohi1> ibuclaw,
<ShadowKnight> Hey, i was wondering. is there any music download service? and how does wine work i wanted to run a program from windows
<ShadowKnight> Hey, i was wondering. is there any music download service? and how does wine work i wanted to run a program from windows. s
<lukjad86> drubin !!!
<ZachK_> Sup team
<noob-leech> Hello...
<pedro3005> hello noob-leech
<noob-leech> Hello pedro3005...
<noob-leech> I'm thinking of fooling around with Google Summer of Code...
<noob-leech> ... although I'm not very confident of my skills.  :(
<pedro3005> noob-leech, better than me
<noob-leech> I don't even know Python...  :(
<noob-leech> But then, it's not a good idea to "boast" about our newbieness on the Internet.
<pedro3005> noob-leech, what do you know?
<noob-leech> I only know some Java, C, Haskell and Prolog from school...
<pedro3005> noob-leech, see, that's a lot
<noob-leech> The other languages... I just picked up for the job.
<pedro3005> I am dumb in python, retarded in C++, and a complete utter idiot in anything else
<noob-leech> Me too...  Still trying to code in idiomatic Ruby code.
<noob-leech> It's hard to write elegant Ruby stuff.
<pedro3005> noob-leech, what are you coding?
<pedro3005> I have an IRC bot, but I cry every time I look at the code
<pedro3005> "this is so horrible..."
<noob-leech> I'm just writing "hello world" programs from beginner's programming book.
<noob-leech> Yeah...  The urge to refactor code is nasty.
<pedro3005> noob-leech, Ruby.. why not stick to just one language you're comfortable with?
<noob-leech> That's a good idea too.
<noob-leech> Your idea referring to sticking to one or two languages.
<pedro3005> yes
<pedro3005> indeed
<pedro3005> noob-leech, just a FYI, the channel #ubuntu-beginners-dev could be more appropriate
<noob-leech> Oops.  I thought this is -dev.
<noob-leech> Just seen the title.
<noob-leech> Thanks for the heads up.
<noob-leech> ... and sorry for the OT.
<pedro3005> no issue
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-03-30
<DarkwingDuck> YAY! Member!
<pedro3005> DarkwingDuck, ubuntu member?
<DarkwingDuck> Yes
<DarkwingDuck> Well, via Kubuntu but yes. I was just voted as a Kubuntu/Ubuntu member
<pedro3005> DarkwingDuck, congratulations
<DarkwingDuck> Thanks
<Bodsda> congrats DarkwingDuck
<nomadhacker> hello there.  Having some issues with booting windows 7 along with Ubuntu.  It's loading grub just fine, and Ubuntu loads, but when I choose the Windows 7 option, the loading splash for windows shows, then suddenly reboots.
<nomadhacker> It seems to be specific to Ubuntu's grub.  I had tried 9.10 and had the issue continuously, so I installed fedora and no problems.  Now I've installed 10.04, and it worked at first, but now suddenly I'm back to windows rebooting on startup.
<nomadhacker> tried repairing windows boot with bootrec /fixboot, to no result
<nomadhacker> obviously don't want to fixmbr
<mohi1> nomadhacker, you done anything in the boot menu? i mean grub file(grub.cfg)??
<nomadhacker> I had made windows the default with 5 second timeout.  It had been working until just today.
<mohi1> you have the backup of your grub.cfg??
<nomadhacker> nope.
<nomadhacker> It had been working for the last week or so since I installed 10.04 with windows as the default.
<nomadhacker> Thanks to mohi!  Just rebooted into Windows.
<nhasian> hello everyone
<DarkwingDuck> Greetings
<smee2> hi
<smee2> after learning some basics on linux, like getting around the os and learning some basic commands, what topic would you suggest I look into next
<smee2> i followed some tutorials, but they started getting into networks and servers, which i know nothing about.  i thought i should put that on hold for a while
<paultag> nhandler, is there a channel mode +u ?
<tenach> Bodsda, ping
<st4aluck> lukjad86: I went to the shop and it'll cost me 7 euro to install the software :))))
<st4aluck> lukjad86: I went to the shop and it'll cost me 7 euro to install the software for the router:))))
<st4aluck> lukjad86: hey, I am verry happy!!!!!!:)))))))))
<pedro3005> st4aluck, :))))))))))))))))))))
<st4aluck> pedro3005: Yeah, I have to pay only 7 euro and my router will work again
<pedro3005> st4aluck, that is good
<st4aluck> pedro3005: Idon't know if it is possible to pre-install the software on the router by myselfe!?!?
<pedro3005> st4aluck, neither do I
<st4aluck> pedro3005: the only access to it is trough firefox, but if the build in DNS is fucked you can't access it
<st4aluck> pedro3005: my sister gave it to me. She said she bought new because this doesn't work.:::))) It's 77 euro:)
<pedro3005> st4aluck, well, good luck :D
<st4aluck> pedro3005: still don't know what to do with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9039341#post9039341
<st4aluck> pedro3005: Can you comment something about http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9039341#post9039341
<pedro3005> st4aluck, hm, don't know much
<pedro3005> sorry D:
<st4aluck> pedro3005: Man, I am so desperate!!! May be I have to go back to 8.04 because of this problem
<pedro3005> st4aluck, ask ibuclaw, he's the man!
<st4aluck> pedro3005: does he stays in thise chat?
<st4aluck> ibuclaw: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9039341#post9039341
<ibuclaw> st4aluck, what's the specs?
<st4aluck> ibuclaw: what do you mean?
<ibuclaw> motherboard, manufacturer. :)
<ibuclaw> or simply the desktop/laptop name
<ibuclaw> oh, wait, just read your post
<st4aluck> Thoshiba A205-4567S
<ibuclaw> st4aluck, does it boot / work properly if you boot from Battery?
<ibuclaw> that is *not* connected to AC
<st4aluck> ibuclaw: it work properly only on 8.04
<st4aluck> I said that I made test with live CD of Knoppix and Hardy
<st4aluck> ibuclaw: On Knoppix loads and freezes but Hardy no prb
<ibuclaw> mkay
<ibuclaw> st4aluck, are you on the affected system now?
<st4aluck> ibuclaw: yes, but I can change to another hard drive
<st4aluck> ibuclaw: ....and install on it what ever you tell me
<ibuclaw> st4aluck, nah, just need to test 2 things
<st4aluck> ok
<ibuclaw> if you open a terminal :)
<ibuclaw> firstly, fake that you are switching to battery.
<ibuclaw> sudo acpi_fakekey 236
<ibuclaw> st4aluck, if all is fine afterwards, then test powersave.
<st4aluck> wait
<ibuclaw> sudo pm-powersave true
<ibuclaw> if your system is still running, can mostly rule out acpi.
<st4aluck> ibuclaw: shall I turn on battery now?
<ibuclaw> st4aluck, nah, those tests were just to see if it's a userspace issue. (the interface above the kernel).
<st4aluck> ibuclaw: so?
<st4aluck> ibuclaw: it's not
<ibuclaw> st4aluck, open up grub configuration and add "noacpi" as an option.
<ibuclaw> gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<st4aluck> does it mean it the kernel issue as I tought
<ibuclaw> st4aluck, a regression, probably, yes.
<ibuclaw> in that file, you should see a "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=" line.
<st4aluck> ibuclaw: done
<allencch> hello, i have downloaded ubuntu desktop dvd, and i have already installed Ubuntu with english. may i know how to install other language support through DVD?
<st4aluck> I made thise before
<ibuclaw> =)
<ibuclaw> sudo update-grub
<st4aluck> it's already made to show the boot loader
<ibuclaw> then reboot, login, and *then* try removing the AC power cable
<ibuclaw> kk :)
<st4aluck> ok
<st4aluck> bye
<ibuclaw> allencch, if you are connected to the net, you can get language-support packages through the repository
<allencch> is there anyway to install offline, such as using DVD?
<ibuclaw> allencch, hmm, what's on the DVD contents?
<allencch> the DVD iso downloaded from ubuntu website
<ibuclaw> allencch, hmm, maybe I'm blind, but I wasn't aware of a DVD available for download from the site (nor was I aware of one).
<allencch> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#dvd
<st4aluck> ibuclaw: it freezes at the moment I have to load into my account
<allencch> ibuclaw, it is linked to other server
<ibuclaw> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/release/
<ibuclaw> :)
<st4aluck> ibuclaw: it freezes at the moment I have to load into my account
<st4aluck> ibuclaw: ha, new update kernel on Lucid
<ibuclaw> st4aluck, ? :)
<st4aluck> ibuclaw: new 32-28
<st4aluck> 32-18
<st4aluck> ibuclaw: I tried to boot on battery but it freezes at the moment I had to load into my account!?!?
<st4aluck> ibuclaw: there is a new kernel update to 32-18 it was 32-17
<ibuclaw> oic
<ibuclaw> allencch, if you insert the DVD and browse it's contents, what do you see?
<allencch> the DVD is just similar to the CD version, only the squash fs is about 1.2 G
<ibuclaw> I was more interested in if there is a "pool" directory
<ibuclaw> if so, check that under "l" or "la"
<allencch> ibuclaw, pool contains "main" and "restricted"
<ibuclaw> allencch, check under main
<allencch> inside main got "l", and in "l" got a lot of "language-pack*"
<ibuclaw> allencch, there you go then =)
<ibuclaw> st4aluck, if you can figure out which was the last working kernel, check the change, try raising a bug report with your findings.
<allencch> ibuclaw, then how do i install? i want to install chinese language and scim input. is it using the "deb" files?
<st4aluck> ibuclaw: How it has to be? GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<ibuclaw> st4aluck, that is the default, yes
<ibuclaw> oh, noacpi?
<ibuclaw> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash noacpi"
<st4aluck> like that?
<ibuclaw> well, it doesn't matter on the order
<ibuclaw> so long as it is within the quotes
<ibuclaw> after saving, run:
<ibuclaw> sudo update-grub
<st4aluck> ok
<ibuclaw> to generate a new grub.cfg file for boot
<allencch> ibuclaw, okay, i know the solution, it is using dpkg
<allencch> ibuclaw, thanks for your help. FYI, the DVD image doesn't have the language I want. hahaha.
<ibuclaw> allencch, gdebi should be installed =)
<ibuclaw> that allows you to double click on the debs to install
<st4aluck> ibuclaw: still downlading the updates:(
<ibuclaw> allencch, being connected to the net is so much easier though when installing packages.
<st4aluck> then I will reboot
<allencch> but internet connection is not very fast and not always available in my area.
<ibuclaw> because of the ... fragmented way they are maintained.
<lukjad86> st4aluck Hey, that's great!
<st4aluck> lukjad86: haha, I am happy with  the router...after 2-3 hours I'll have it back
<lukjad86> Good for you!
<st4aluck> 77 euro, uh!!!
<st4aluck> I can connect 64 computers with it
<st4aluck> lukjad86: still trying to fix the battery problem
<ibuclaw> st4aluck, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/447104
<ibuclaw> broken wireless drivers strikes again.
<ibuclaw> st4aluck, another test is to disable network manager from autostarting =)
<allencch> thanks, bye
<st4aluck> ibuclaw: Are you talking about the battery mode
<st4aluck> ibuclaw: I did read it yet
<st4aluck> ibuclaw: I didn't read it yet
<st4aluck> how to disable the network manager and do you think it'll help
<ibuclaw> st4aluck, I *think* it is in System->Preferences->Startup Apps
<st4aluck> ibuclaw: Sorry I'll be back in few minutes..... have to kill the snake:)))
<ibuclaw> ;
<st4aluck> wow
<st4aluck> ibuclaw: do you mean startup services?
<ibuclaw> st4aluck, is Network Manager listed ?
<st4aluck> ibuclaw: no but there is a powerdevil deamon
<ibuclaw> never heard of it. :)
<st4aluck> ibuclaw: did you read the article?
<st4aluck> ibuclaw: the bug is the same
<st4aluck> ibuclaw: log-in screen.
<st4aluck> after logging in, I HAVE TO KILL THE NM-APPLET BEFORE IT'S CONNECTED.
<st4aluck> this will make my laptop run stable on battery power, pulling out the adapter when the system is booted still ends up with a frozen PC
<ibuclaw> st4aluck, preventing nm-applet from starting full stop will prevent you having to do that.
<st4aluck> ibuclaw: that was the last comment
<st4aluck> ibuclaw: now there is a new kernel... let me reboot to see,uh?
<st4aluck> just upgradet
<ibuclaw> st4aluck, sure, go ahead
<st4aluck> bye
<lukjad86> ibuclaw Is there a way to sync my computer's time with a server? It seems to be off by several minutes
<st4aluck> ibuclaw: it got frozen while loading the kernel
<ibuclaw> oh joy :)
<ibuclaw> does the same happen when starting recovery mode -> selecting resume?
<ibuclaw> also, a pastebin of /var/log/messages may prove useful insight
<st4aluck> ibuclaw:  did you see that?..... edit: 12-02-10 the LINUX-2.6.31-18-kernell solves the problem on my pc
<st4aluck> ibuclaw: Can I run LINUX-2.6.31-18-kernell on Lucid?
<st4aluck> ibuclaw: that guy says it solved the problem
<st4aluck> ibuclaw: Can I run LINUX-2.6.31-18-kernell on Lucid? The guy sais it fixed the problem with the battery. ( edit: 12-02-10 the LINUX-2.6.31-18-kernell solves the problem on my pc)
<ibuclaw> st4aluck, can't see why not.
<st4aluck> can you pls help me from where to download it?
<ibuclaw> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/linux-image-2.6.31-20-generic
<st4aluck> 10x
<st4aluck> ibuclaw: this is 31-20 which makes the same problems I need 31-18
<ibuclaw> oh?
<st4aluck> ibuclaw: see this in sinaptic! Linux kernel image for version 2.6.31 on Ingo Molnar's full real time preemption patch
<nhandler> paultag: There is no +u channel mode. There used to be a +u user mode though
<paultag> nhandler, awww
<nhandler> What were you trying to do paultag ?
<paultag> nhandler, because the chan flags by default are "Cnt"
<nhandler> :)
<paultag> hahaha :)
<lorn_> So I'm about as new as one can get to linux based systems and ubuntu....I seem to be incapable of figuring out how to unzip my downloads.
<lorn_> The archive manager says they're not zip files, so I tried 7zip and that isn't working either :/
<nhandler> lorn_: What are the downloads?
<fine_line> Ha's anyone  a favourite C++ compiler and IDE ( Netbeans/Code::Blocks) for Lucid
<pedro3005> fine_line, well.. I always use g++ as a compiler
<fine_line> is that better than Borland ?
<lorn_> Sorry had a phone call
<lorn_> the downloads are diablo 2 from battle.net installers
<lorn_> Error: /home/lorn/Desktop/Downloader_Diablo2_enUS.exe: Can not open file as archive
<fine_line> quit
<nhandler> lorn_: You will not be able to run that in Ubuntu. It might work with wine, but I'm not sure
<lorn_> I see
<lorn_> but normal zip files should just work then, eh?
<lorn_> ill try it
<nhandler> Zip files are just an archive. You will be able to extract them in Ubuntu, but you might not be able to run what is actually inside them
<lorn_> awesome, wine is working for the unzip
<lorn_> Thanks guys, I was convinced I had somehow saved the archives wrong or something :)
<freezeloud> lorn_: diablo 2 works just fine under wine
<nhandler> Uh, you don't need wine to unzip a .zip file.
<lorn_> I needed it to unzip the diablo 2 installer
<lorn_> file share
<lorn_> mt
<freezeloud> lorn_: ubuntu handles archives well, if installer was an exe self-extracting archive it is windows stuff so you need wine or windows to run it
<lorn_> Yessir I understand that now, didn't realize it was a windows compatability thing
<freezeloud> lorn_: yop srry :)
<lorn_> What would be the best way to set up quick file sharing from computers on the same router
<lorn_> My brother is still running windows, not sure if that matters
<pedro3005> Eh, brothers and their windows
<pedro3005> I know how you feel!
<lorn_> haha
<lorn_> one of these guides says to use network manager but I can't find it for the life of me
<lorn_> and I'm not familiar enough with th console to know how to type commands yet :/
<pedro3005> lorn_, you'd use samba
<lorn_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<lorn_> Don't see much else open
<lorn_> that was through terminal though
<pedro3005> lorn_, do you have software center or synaptic open?
<lorn_> oh there it is, an update manager running minimzed where I didn't expect
<lorn_> on the left
<pedro3005> close it
<lorn_> it's mid updating atm, should I cancel and update later?
<pedro3005> lorn_, either that or wait until it's done
<AJH101> Hello I would like to back up my Home folder before a clean install of Lucid BUT I want to ensure all my emails and accounts are in there first. I have searched but cannot find them - can you help please?
<lorn_> alright its installing now
<nhandler> AJH101: They are probably in a hidden folder. If you are using nautilus, hit Ctrl+H to view hidden folders
<lorn_> samba is
<AJH101> nhandler: thank you! I am a lot more comfortable now - thanks
<nhandler> :)
<lorn_> alright sambas installed now
<lorn_> What do I do with samba, pedro3005?
<fine_line> quit
<pedro3005> lorn_, sorry, back. now, on network, can you find the windows pc?
<lorn_> okay where is network
<lorn_> been trying to find samba after install
<pedro3005> lorn_, Places > Network
<lorn_> yes, it sees the windows pc
<lorn_> the pc and "windows network"
<running_rabbit07> Can someone please help with this thread? The OP was installing a program for GPS and had a power outage. Now his sources list seems to be screwed. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9052215#post9052215
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-03-31
<alienkid10> what packages do I need to play MP3, WMA, WMV, and DVDs? I am going to install without Internet at a friends and so am making a APToncd disc with a ton of packages on it
<pedro3005> alienkid10, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<alienkid10> can't
<pedro3005> also libdvdcss2
<alienkid10> it installs things that need to download other things
<pedro3005> :/
<alienkid10> I don't have a new connection there
<tenach> alienkid10, gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg for video like wmv
<alienkid10> what about MP3?
<alienkid10> ugly?
<tenach> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<tenach> I belive
<tenach> *believe
<tenach> I would suggest getting gstreamer0.10-plugins-good, bad and ugly
<tenach> if you are making sure you can play most audo and video
<alienkid10> will do
<alienkid10> thanks
<alienkid10> #ubuntu was too flooded
<tenach> also pedro3005 is right, libdvdcss2 will be needed for playing some dvd playback
<alienkid10> thanks
<tenach> *playing some dvds
<alienkid10> thanks!
<tenach> No problem.
<shahan> any one here
<shahan> I want help related to ubuntu 9.04
<shahan> desktop environment problem
<MadameTock> shahan, what is the problem?
<slick666> sure thing
<shahan> any one here who can help me
<slick666> lay it on us
<shahan> MadameTock: yes
<shahan> MadameTock: there is not panel up and down of my screen
<shahan> its 9.04
<shahan> MadameTock:  what can I do nwo
<shahan> now
<MadameTock> You need to reset your panels
<shahan> MadameTock: how can I do it
<shahan> MadameTock: I have no internet connection in ubuntu right now
<shahan> MadameTock: because my new modem is not detecting on ubuntu
<MadameTock> press alt+f2, and type in gnome-terminal to open your terminal
<MadameTock> shahan, it's okay that you don't have a connection
<shahan> MadameTock: I have tried this
<MadameTock> Ooh, resetting your panels?
<shahan> MadameTock: when I enter in terminal I cannt write anything
<shahan> MadameTock: because a small white cursor only lights
<MadameTock> Is your mouse working?
<shahan> MadameTock: if i write anything....it doesnt work
<shahan> MadameTock: yes...mouse works
<MadameTock> Is your mouse over the terminal?
<shahan> MadameTock: no....I tried through alt+F3...
<shahan> MadameTock: then a terminal starts
<shahan> MadameTock:  I also tried through right clicking on the desktop then > create luncher
<MadameTock> Do you click on the terminal, or just start typing?
<shahan> MadameTock: when I press alt+f3 the full screen becomes terminal( a black screen)...I dont need to press mouse....because there mouse doesnt appear
<MadameTock> shahan, is your desk top even starting, or are you staying in terminal?
<shahan> MadameTock: no.....the desktop starts...I can change desktop wallpaper....can enter in pdf files which is located in my desktop...etc.
<shahan> MadameTock: but its not possible to do any further task without panels
<MadameTock> shahan: When you are inside the desktop, if you press alt+f2, not alt+f3, you can open your gnome-terminal by typing in its name, and from there reset your panels.
<shahan> MadameTock: ok...wait...I am going to trying this....
<shahan> MadameTock: hope I will get u
<MadameTock> shahan: let me know when you have a terminal open.
<shahan> MadameTock: hope my terminal is open...then what I will do?
<shahan> MadameTock: as...I have a dual boot ....I have to come in XP again...: :)
<MadameTock> Oh! Well, once you get your terminal open, type in
<MadameTock> rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<MadameTock> That will reset your panel. To test, just restart!
<shahan> MadameTock: tnx
<shahan> MadameTock: hi
<shahan> MadameTock: r u here?
<shahan> MadameTock: I am back
<shahan> MadameTock: hello
<MadameTock> shahan: Hey, did it work?
<shahan> MadameTock: wait Am giving u the screen shot
 * ZachK_ has got a pc!
<shahan> http://i714.photobucket.com/albums/ww145/shahan011/terminalopen.png
<shahan> MadameTock: http://i714.photobucket.com/albums/ww145/shahan011/terminalopen.png
<shahan> MadameTock:  have u seen
<shahan> MadameTock: ?
<nigelb> just FYI:
<nigelb> Topic for #ubuntu+1 is: Official Ubuntu Lucid Lynx support/discussion | GNOME 2.30 being uploaded. Packages are in-flux, so don't upgrade yet.
<nigelb> so that could be the trouble for you
<shahan> MadameTock: r u here?
<MadameTock> shahan, yes, I'm trying to figure out the problem
<shahan> MadameTock: I also tried with http://paste-it.net/public/aa6907e/
<shahan> MadameTock: coming back withing 5 mins
<running_rabbit07> nigelb, will that gnome be incorporated into Lucid or is it too late for that? Thanx
<nigelb> running_rabbit07, I'm unsure.  have to ask one of the devs tomorrow
<running_rabbit07> kool, thanx
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, welcome to Planet Ubuntu
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, :)
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, looking good :)
<DarkwingDuck> Thanks paultag
<paultag> DarkwingDuck, grats :)
<DarkwingDuck> :D I'm stoked
<shahan> MadameTock: back
<shahan> MadameTock: r u here?
<MadameTock> shahan: Yes, welcome back
<shahan> MadameTock:  have u got any solution
<shahan> MadameTock: ?
<MadameTock> shahan: I've got something else you can try
<shahan> MadameTock: tell me
<MadameTock> shahan: go in to your terminal, and type the following three lines
<MadameTock> gconftool-2 --shutdown
<MadameTock> rm -rf .gconf/apps/panel
<shahan> $ gconftool-2 --shutdown $ gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel $ rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel $ pkill gnome-panel
<MadameTock> pkill gnome-panel
<shahan> I have tried this
<shahan> just before 2 mins ago
<MadameTock> shahan: That's all I know to suggest.
<shahan> :(
<MadameTock> shahan: I'm sorry I couldn't help resolve your problem.
<shahan> MadameTock: can u suggest me where can I get help further?
<MadameTock> shahan: There may be a more experienced individual in the room that can help. :)
<shahan> ooooo
<shahan> MadameTock: please help me to find out any other guys
<shahan> MadameTock: may I introduced with u?
<shahan> MadameTock: where r u from?
<MadameTock> shahan: Washington State, USA
<MadameTock> shahan: How about yourself?
<shahan> MadameTock: I am from BANGLADESH
<shahan> MadameTock: what do u do?
<shahan> MadameTock: BANGLADESH, DHAKA
<MadameTock> ibuclaw, paultag, tenach says you would know how to help with this problem.
<MadameTock> rather, may
<paultag> Howdy
<paultag> Hold on a second
<MadameTock> shahan: Pleased to meet you!
<MadameTock> Okee.
<paultag> Just need to read back a bit :)
<shahan> MadameTock: tnx for your kind help
<paultag> Can you take a second and describe exactly whats going on shahan? I'll be here for a while so take your time and write in long sentiences :)
<shahan> paultag: hi
<paultag> Hi :)
<shahan> paultag: I have a gnome problem
<shahan> paultag: I lost my two panel of my desktop
<paultag> shahan, take your time and explain it in nice long sentiences
<shahan> paultag: I dont know how
<paultag> shahan, I'm not going anywhere, take your time
<shahan> paultag: ok
<shahan> I lost my two panels of my desktop...I dont know how...now I want to get it back. Is there any solution to u about how can I get it...I have tried a lot of procedures....
<shahan> like
<shahan> paultag: http://paste-it.net/public/v32b4a8/
<paultag> OK
<paultag> let me think shahan
<shahan> paultag: ok
<shahan> paultag: ask me if u want more info.
<paultag> shahan, could you try: `nohup gnome-panel &` ?
<shahan> no
<paultag> shahan, no in what way?
<paultag> shahan, no in that you can't try it or no as in it did not do anything?
<shahan> I didnt tried this
<paultag> shahan, I asked if you could try that for me
<shahan> paultag: ok...I am going to try this in ubuntu ...for this I have to restart the PC
<shahan> nohup gnome-panel &
<shahan> paultag:
<paultag> shahan, I'll be here
<shahan> paultag: nohup gnome-panel &
<paultag> shahan, yes :)
<shahan> paultag: ok
<paultag> shahan, and be sure to log messages
<shahan> paultag: http://paste-it.net/public/k02dd67/
<shahan> paultag: I also tried this
<shahan> let it check....I am coming back
<paultag> shahan, add a sudo before that last command
<paultag> shahan, but OK
<shahan> paultag: sudo nohup gnome-panel &
<shahan> paultag: ok?
<paultag> no
<paultag> shahan, on the apt-get -f install
<paultag> shahan, gnome-panel needs to run as you
<shahan> paultag: o yes
<paultag> kk
<shahan> coming back
<paultag> sure thing, tyt
<running_rabbit07> paultag, if you don't mind, what does "nohup gnome-panel &" do
<paultag> running_rabbit07, sure thing :)
<paultag> running_rabbit07, nohup will intercept all hangup calls to the shell ( as he will most likely close it after it works, if it works ), gnome-panel ( the actual panel for GNOME ), and & to fork it to the background of bash
<paultag> running_rabbit07, if that works, gnome-panel is not starting up. If it does nothing there is a configuration issue
<paultag> howdy shahan
<shahan> paultag: hi
<paultag> shahan, OK, so is it a conf issue or a startup issue?
<paultag> do let us know!
<running_rabbit07> thanx for explaining that, paultag
<paultag> running_rabbit07, sure thing
<shahan> paultag: http://paste-it.net/public/yfa8c18/
<shahan> paultag: I have no idea about conf issue or startup issue
<paultag> Yippie!
<paultag> shahan, So, you don't seem to have the GNOME panel installed :)
<paultag> shahan, sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<shahan> paultag: will it required internet?
<paultag> So, it's not starting because it's not installed, silly
<paultag> shahan, yis
<shahan> paultag: I have no internet
<paultag> shahan, you can start the network by hand
<paultag> shahan, why not?
<shahan> paultag: in ubuntu....
<paultag> shahan, how are you here
<paultag> shahan, nm-applet
<paultag> shahan, run that command
<shahan> paultag: as my new modem doesnt work there in ubuntu
<paultag> Ahha
<shahan> paultag: what is the size of gnome-panel?
<paultag> Hold on a sec
<paultag> Uncompressed Size: 1,229k
<shahan> paultag: I have a mobile phone to connect internet...which I can use....but as it takes 1KB=0.02 Tk. (1Tk. is 70 $) I have to think about it
<shahan> paultag: http://i714.photobucket.com/albums/ww145/shahan011/terminalopen.png
<shahan> let it check
<paultag> shahan, try reinstalling from the CD
<running_rabbit07> shahan, what modem do you have? dial-up or dsl
<shahan> paultag: is it not gnome background
<shahan> ?
<paultag> shahan, for what?
<paultag> the GNOME background is nautilus
<shahan> paultag: ok...let me check
<shahan> running_rabbit07: WiFi modem
<running_rabbit07> k
<paultag> shahan, try reinstalling from the CD
<shahan> paultag: I have problem on my HDD
<paultag> shahan, if it's so bad that you can't install, then you can't expect the already installed OS to behave well
<shahan> paultag: for this I am unable to reinstall it...when partition manager comes....its start shouting......and hand
<shahan> and hang
<shahan> running_rabbit07: can u help me to be connected
<shahan> running_rabbit07: have u any idea?
<running_rabbit07> shahan, what have you tried for getting it connected?
<shahan> running_rabbit07: http://paste-it.net/public/xc46a64/
<shahan> running_rabbit07: my previous connection worked as plug and play
<shahan> running_rabbit07: but the new one dont work as like previous
<shahan> running_rabbit07: when I conected the USB of my previous modem in ubuntu ...its got connected
<shahan> running_rabbit07: but new one doesn't
<running_rabbit07> shahan, is it the ralink technology?
<shahan> running_rabbit07: yes
<shahan> running_rabbit07: as its says http://paste-it.net/public/xc46a64/
<shahan> running_rabbit07: help me ...if you can...coming back within 5 mins
<running_rabbit07> $70 for one download, ouch
<mnewton> hello folks
<running_rabbit07> hi
<nhandler> Hello mnewton
<mnewton> =) 'ello - say what's the command for whois again?
<nhandler> mnewton: /whois
<mnewton> i tried that, i says "Unknown command; see /help for the available commands"
<mnewton> i'm using empathy atm
<shahan> paultag: hi
<nhandler> mnewton: empathy is a terrible irc client
<mnewton> XD
<paultag> hey shahan
<paultag> hey mnewton, kline much?
<paultag> HA!
<shahan> paultag: is there any way to install gnome-panel from CD
<paultag> mnewton, how's tricks?
 * nhandler was wondering who would remember mnewton
<mnewton> XD you still remember me i see
<paultag> nhandler, can you use the live cd as a offline repo?
<paultag> mnewton, I never forget
<paultag> nhandler, never test my memory ;)
<shahan> paultag: no
<shahan> paultag: I never tried this
<nhandler> paultag: Yeah. It includes several packages that are not actually installed on the live cd for that purpose
<paultag> shahan, no what?
<paultag> nhandler, thought so. shahan here has somehow managed to remove gnome-panel from his install
<nhandler> paultag: In the System Sources app, it has a section for adding a live cd
<paultag> Ah, ty nhandler
<mnewton> any way to make a global limit on cpu usage?
<paultag> shahan, give that a go
<paultag> mnewton, try openvz or lxc
<nhandler> mnewton: There is, but I can't remember how
<mnewton> it's going 100% and my computer is getting hot
<paultag> mnewton, run it with nice?
<nhandler> paultag: I thought there was an easier method for that.
<paultag> nhandler, there is the nice command to change it's priority
<mnewton> tried that, its still not doing too much
<mnewton> if i make the nice too large the program stops responding, but the cpu still stays the same
<shahan> paultag: I hve live desktop and a alternat cd also
<paultag> shahan, desktop
<running_rabbit07> shahan, do you know how gnome-panel was uninstalled by any chance?
<paultag> running_rabbit07, I did :)
<shahan> running_rabbit07: yes.....I know something
<shahan> wait
<paultag> although, can you confirm this shahan? `dpkg -l | grep gnome-panel`
<running_rabbit07> lol
<shahan> paultag: sure
<shahan> wait
<running_rabbit07> if you didn't uninstall completely, then the package is still in the apt folder meaning synaptic should be able to find it
<paultag> running_rabbit07, good call!
<running_rabbit07> if he can surf folders, gdebi will install it
<paultag> Oh wait
<shahan> running_rabbit07: once I run     sudo apt-get remove gshutdown ntfs-config scim-m17n startupmanager soundconverter sysinfo tzdata vlc && sudo apt-get autoremove
<paultag> will it cache it if it installed from the live cd?
<shahan> after this I lost my panels.....    :(
<shahan> paultag:     sudo apt-get remove gshutdown ntfs-config scim-m17n startupmanager soundconverter sysinfo vlc && sudo apt-get autoremove
<paultag> I saw that
<shahan> paultag: once I run this command ...after this the problem created
<paultag> shahan, look, just reinstall the distro off the CD or install from the network, not too many other ways around it :)
<shahan> paultag: I said u first .... there is a problem on my HDD....I cannt reinstall it
<paultag> shahan, I'd suggest fixing the HD issue
<shahan> paultag: may be the problem of UBUNTU
<paultag> shahan, I doubt it.
<paultag> shahan, if your HD has issues you can't expect it to be reliable
<shahan> paultag: I can install XP easily
<paultag> shahan, please do, then
<paultag> shahan, I'm here to help, but if you want to install XP, be my guest. I don't care, I have no stake in your computer
<shahan> paultag: I hve to repair it anyhow
<paultag> shahan, then get a new Hard Drive
<paultag> shahan, run a smart test on it
<paultag> shahan, if it's bad, get a new drive
<paultag> shahan, if it's good, install XP
<shahan> paultag: sorry!!! I dont want to use XP ... For this I am trying to repair my lovely UBUNTU
<shahan> paultag: I hate XP
<shahan> paultag: but I have no other way to use my PC
<paultag> shahan, OK. then don't say things that try and make me upset. It will do nothing except make me want to leave. This is my freetime, I am not paid to help you
<shahan> paultag: yes...I know
<shahan> so....
<paultag> shahan, So, you have three options. 1) Get a new HD. 2) Use the Live CD to install the package ( as nhandler explained ), or 3) apt-get install gnome-panel
<shahan> paultag: do u want "dpkg -l | grep gnome-panel"
<paultag> shahan, not really. I know it's not installed
<shahan> paultag: hmm
<mnewton> did your gnome-panel break after the upgrade to lucid?
<shahan> paultag: I am suffering this problem for about a month
<paultag> shahan, So, you have three options. 1) Get a new HD. 2) Use the Live CD to install the package ( as nhandler explained ), or 3) apt-get install gnome-panel
<shahan> I havent make any update
<shahan> :(
<shahan> 1. to purchase new one is not ......
<shahan> 2. I am trying but HDD problem
<shahan> 2. I have no internet in ubuntu right now
<shahan> ohhhhhhh
<mnewton> well, do step 3 than - imo it is the easiest
<paultag> mnewton, no, step one is
<paultag> mnewton, it will fix all the issues, and he is on a phone modem
<paultag> mnewton, that package will be about 70 bucks
<paultag> mnewton, and for 70 bucks, you can get a new HD
<paultag> and fix all the problems
<mnewton> ic
<shahan> paultag: right now I am using a unlimited Wifi connection
<shahan> about $18 per month
<paultag> shahan, so use that, then
<mnewton> gtg
<shahan> I have a phone modem too....
<shahan> paultag: my Wifif modem is not detecting
<paultag> shahan, plug into it with CAT5e
<shahan> paultag: this is the problem
<shahan> paultag: ok.....tnx for giving time
<paultag> sure shahan
<shahan> paultag: where r u from?
<paultag> shahan, USA
<paultag> shahan, you are from India?
<shahan> paultag: no....from BANGLADESH, DHAKA
<paultag> Ah
<paultag> Righto. I'm AFK. Time for some Morrowind
<shahan> paultag: can u tell me how can I use my live cd to install gnome-panel
<shahan> paultag: I hve a alternate cd too
<nhandler> shahan: System->Administration->Software Sources
<nhandler> Check the box next to your cd
<shahan> ndefontenay: hahahha ... I have no panels right now
<shahan> nhandler: its not possible for me right now to to this through GUI
<shahan> I have to do it through terminal
<nhandler> shahan: Do you have a GUI at all (with just no panels)?
<shahan> nhandler: yes...you right ...I just have no panels
<running_rabbit07> gksu --desktop /usr/share/applications/software-properties.desktop /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk
<running_rabbit07> That is one big command that will open software sources applet
<running_rabbit07> in the terminal
<nhandler> Just do gksudo /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk
<running_rabbit07> oops, I moved the menu icon to the desktop to disect it
<running_rabbit07> I still think the needed .deb may be in the apt folder
<running_rabbit07> autoremove doesn't clean that folder
<shahan_> nhandler: sorry..I disconnected
<running_rabbit07> I would've voiced that earlier, but the kid wanted a grilled cheese
<nhandler> Just do gksudo /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk shahan_
<shahan_> nhandler: will I write it in terminal?
<running_rabbit07> yes
<nhandler> Or hit Alt+F2
<shahan_> alt+f2 doesnt work
<running_rabbit07> he must be going through recovery mode and dropping to terminal
<shahan> nhandler: internet problem....disconenceted again
<shahan> nhandler: please tell me again
<shahan> nhandler: sorry for making u disturb
<nhandler> Just do gksudo /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk shahan_
<shahan> gksudo /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk shahan_
<shahan> I will put it in terminal
<shahan> right?
<running_rabbit07> yes, without your name at the end
<shahan> nhandler: gksudo /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk
<shahan> nhandler: right?
<running_rabbit07> yes
<shahan> nhandler: then what I will do?
<shahan> nhandler: please dont mind........I am a new user of UBUNTU ... for this ....
<shahan> I am in skype too.....you can add me
<running_rabbit07> when it opens,
<nhandler> shahan: Check the box next to your cd in the bottom box
<shahan> mohammad.shahan
<shahan> running_rabbit07: do u have skype?
<running_rabbit07> click the other software tab, then the button at the bottom that says add cr-rom
<running_rabbit07> no, sorry
<shahan> running_rabbit07: ok...
<shahan> going to UBUNTU
<shahan> will be back soon
<running_rabbit07> hasta la vista
<shahan> running_rabbit07: what does it mean? hasta la vista? :)
<running_rabbit07> see ya later
<running_rabbit07> when you get back
<shahan> running_rabbit07: is is french?
<running_rabbit07> spanish
<shahan> running_rabbit07: tnx
<shahan> running_rabbit07: within 5 mins
<running_rabbit07> k
<shahan> or 10 mins
<shahan> running_rabbit07: after adding my cd rom how I will install gnome panel?\
<running_rabbit07> sudo synaptic in a terminal will open synaptic package manager, then find gnome-panel in synaptic and install it
<shahan> running_rabbit07: will it isntall from CD?
<shahan> running_rabbit07: or from INTERNET
<running_rabbit07> yes, after doing the steps above
<running_rabbit07> the cd
<shahan> tnx
<shahan> running_rabbit07: hasta la vista
<running_rabbit07> ...
<running_rabbit07> ....
<MadameTock> Should have followed it up with 'baby'.
<running_rabbit07> lol
<running_rabbit07> I thought about it
<MadameTock> There's always next time :p
<running_rabbit07> yup
<running_rabbit07> Hopefully he comes back soon. It is almost my be time.
<running_rabbit07> *bed time
<running_rabbit07> If anyone wants to help shahan if he comes back with his wireless issue, he can get the driver he needs from here http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2
<shahan> running_rabbit07: hi
<shahan> running_rabbit07: u here?
<running_rabbit07> nope, he got run over by a truck, j/k :P
<running_rabbit07> how did it go?
<shahan> running_rabbit07: panel does appear
<shahan> running_rabbit07: may be I will not be able to get it back
<running_rabbit07> why not?
<shahan> running_rabbit07: because I am trying with my problem for about a month
<shahan> running_rabbit07: but didn't get any solution
<running_rabbit07> You have been trying to get the panels back for a month?
<running_rabbit07> shahan, you need to use Windows to download GParted LiveCD and use it to fix the Ubuntu partitions and attempt reinstall.
<shahan> running_rabbit07: yes....for one month
<running_rabbit07> shahan, you need to use Windows to download GParted LiveCD and use it to fix the Ubuntu partitions and attempt reinstall.
<shahan> running_rabbit07: ok
<shahan> tnx
<shahan> bey
<running_rabbit07> shahan, you can get the drivers for your wireless at http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=2 just need to download to windows and copy to ubuntu with a thumb drive or
<shahan> what is ralink part number
<shahan> ?
<shahan> running_rabbit07: what is ralink part number?
<shahan> running_rabbit07: I dont understand which one is for me
<running_rabbit07> You have to find the one with the same model number as the one you bought.
<shahan> running_rabbit07: there is no no.
<shahan> running_rabbit07: just one no. which is 00081074c0d8
<shahan> and MADE IN CHINA
<running_rabbit07> Do you still have the package or the install disk that came with it for Windows? One of those would have the part number you need on it.
<running_rabbit07> I do not know how to find that via your Windows machine.
<shahan> running_rabbit07: how to find on ubuntu?
<running_rabbit07> you have to have internet to install the program I know of.
<shahan> running_rabbit07: hmm
<running_rabbit07> shahan, you need to use Windows to download GParted LiveCD and use it to fix the Ubuntu partitions and attempt reinstall. Once you do this, it will be much easier to get wireless working.
<shahan> yes
<shahan> downloading Gparted
<shahan> will I donwload the iso or zip?
<shahan> will I hve to write on cd?
<MadameTock> yay tenach!
<tenach> Took me long enough..
<Akos> hi team
<tenach> Hello Akos
<leoquant> tenach MadameTock just married?
<tenach> leoquant, been married since July ;)
<leoquant> lol with madametock?
<tenach> Yes.
<leoquant> or are into bots tenach?
<MadameTock> Oh yes, I am a femme bot.
<MadameTock> I forget to mention that.
<leoquant> whatever :P
<tenach> She makes some awesome food.
<MadameTock> tenach
<tenach> Yes, MadameTock ?
<MadameTock> Dude, I just got asl'd
<Akos> haha
<tenach> Hahaha.
<MadameTock> That hasn't happened in, like, years!
<tenach> You really haven't used a public chat in, like, years!
<tenach> :P
<MadameTock> Hey now. Sure I have.
<MadameTock> Don't make me come back there.
<MadameTock> tenach, come try my meringue
<tenach> We should talk in an offtopic channel, MadameTock
<MadameTock> Whoops!
<tenach> Welcome back leoquant
<Silver_Fox_> o/
<leoquant> hi
<leoquant> checking all sorts of clients
<leoquant> via Z+
<leoquant> sorry for the noise
<Dvorak_AJS> voila
<Dvorak_AJS> anyone there?
<Dvorak_AJS> what's that giving eachothers vote all the time?
<nigelb> its voice
<Dvorak_AJS> voice?
<nigelb> Dvorak_AJS, its to indicate people who are member of the beginners team
<Dvorak_AJS> oh I see, kinda new with the IRC'ing :p
<nigelb> :)
<Dvorak_AJS> why was your other text in red, private message?
<nigelb> no, I mentioned your nickname in my message earlier
<nigelb> Dvorak_AJS, this message would be in red
<Dvorak_AJS> do you click on me or sth to get in in your typebar? or do you type it :p? nigelb
<nigelb> Dvorak_AJS, I just type it.  there is tab autocompletion.  so if I type dvo <tab> it would fill your nickname automatically
<Dvorak_AJS> awesome, hey can I ask you an ubuntu question too or are you a beginner yourself sir?
<nigelb> please, ask away.  If someone knows they will reply.  If I know I'll reply
<Dvorak_AJS> why doesn't  [ctrl + alt]  result in  [Alt Gr] like in windows?, I tried googling it but didn't find it I'm afraid
<nigelb> okay, I dont understand.  what does ctrl + alt do in windows?
<Dvorak_AJS> it does the same as Alt Gr
<Dvorak_AJS> so when typing the "@" I would either use Ctrl+Alt+2 , or ALt Gr + 2
<nigelb> so what is Gr?
<nigelb> the super key?
<Dvorak_AJS> uhm next to the space bar
<Dvorak_AJS> maybe you use a qwerty :S?
<Dvorak_AJS> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/37/123114971_5e5fde8263.jpg?v=0
<nigelb> yeah, I use qwerty
<ZachK_> hey team
<benny1> Hello everyone, Anyone know about Transmission BitTorrent software?
<lukjad86> benny1 No, I personally use rtorrent
<benny1> Awww damn, well I guess theres not too much point, I was hoping to get some Seinfeld episodes downloaded since as of tomorrow Sony decide to pull the plug on PS3 running linux
<benny1> thanks anway lukjad86
<pedro3005> benny1, what about it?
<benny1> Hi pedro, I think you have helped me before...
<pedro3005> possibly
<pedro3005> benny1, so, what is your issue?
<benny1> yeah I'm downloading one torrent fine, but I'm trying to get a load of Seinfeld episodes.. and the torrent starts and then very soon after gives an error the jist of it is that the file system is read only.
<benny1> I tried the obvious navigate to the destination folder, properties and applied read and write permission and applied this to all the contents.... nothing happened though. It makes zero sense to me and as I lose linux tomorrow if I want to continue to use online games I thought i'd try to dl the rest of seinfeld.
<pedro3005> benny1, hm.. not sure. tried using some other program?
<benny1> No, is Operas torrent support any good?
<pedro3005> benny1, I forgot the name of the one I liked... hm...
<benny1> No worries, its not so important as i'm going to have to delete my linux partition in the next few days, against my will.
<duanedesign> nose_pick: thought I would come over here so you wouldnt have to go back and forth
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> nose_pick: do you have an Nvidia card by chance?
<nose_pick> haha
<nose_pick> I have a intel one on board on my acer laptop
<duanedesign> kk
<duanedesign> nose_pick   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=888979
<ZachK_> what up
<duanedesign> hello ZachK_
<ZachK_> hey duanedesign....got my pc!
<seidos> how do you make a kernel the default in grub?
<ZachK_> sad to say i don't know seidos....
<ZachK_> seidos: but i can look it up
<seidos> I'll look it up to.  probably on the forums somewhere
<ZachK_> seidos: ok
<duanedesign> seidos: you want to change the order?
<duanedesign> make a particular kernel the top entry
<seidos> yeah change the order
<seidos> I need to use an older kernel for my system to work
<seidos> I have a piecemeal linux running.  I'm out of cdrs and the usb thumbdrive I tried didn't work.  all I had was a copy of moonOS so I installed that over lucid beta 1
<seidos> then I did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Nose_Pick> Noob Question: How do you change it so you cannot change root password through sudo command?
<Nose_Pick> And also another question: How do you mount a partition?
 * seidos picks his nose
<seidos> man I mounted a partition a few days ago from the terminal
<seidos> it's like mount /dev/drive /mnt or something
<Nose_Pick> Thanks bro
<seidos> Nose_Pick, don't know about changing root password through sudo though
<seidos> np
<Nose_Pick> kk
<Nose_Pick> I just mounted a partition, I'm so impressed with myself. Haha.
<pedro3005> Nose_Pick, good job!
<Nose_Pick> Cheers mate. :D
<Nose_Pick> Im total noob but I dont care
<pedro3005> Nose_Pick, you are on your way to becoming a linux guru!
 * Nose_Pick blushes
<duanedesign> seidos: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1338798
<seidos> duanedesign, I installed startup-manager.  I haven't rebooted yet, but I think it did the trick
<seidos> duanedesign, I am running an old version of "ubuntu?"  I guess I can say I'm running ubuntu, I have a piecemeal system right now until I can get a hold of a cd
<duanedesign> seidos: well you are using grub legacy it is much much easier to change the order of the kernels
<seidos> duanedesign, I'm not sure if startup-manager works for grub2
<seidos> there are times that I miss windows.  it works better on this hardware configuration :(
<shazbot> I got the shits with windows thats why it lead me down the path of nix
<seidos> I got tired of windows too, still though, I would be lying if I said windows didn't work as good on this hardware configuration
<seidos> I made a poor choice in hardware
<MadameTock> Fret not, little seidos.
<ZachK_> hmm
 * ZachK_ waltzes in.....looks...
<seidos> MadameTock, I wish I knew c and/or c++ so I could fix the problems myself.  but learning c, phew, that's a big job
<seidos> I don't know if I'm capable quite frankly
<MadameTock> See, I'm a horrible person.
<MadameTock> I bake cookies for people, and they fix things for me.
<running_rabbit07> I was so glad when my NIDS teacher said I could use TCPDump instead of booting WIndows just to use WINDump
<pedro3005> MadameTock, :D!
<MadameTock> I'm trying to change that, but it's much easier to just sniff varnish and paint other worlds all day.
<MadameTock> pedro3005, >:3
<MadameTock> seidos, I should be so brave, and attempt to learn a language. Kudos to you.
<seidos> MadameTock, forget c.  C is so outside of the possible range of learning.  I can barely handle learning python which is supposed to be easier
<pedro3005> seidos, no, you are good at it!
<seidos> pedro3005, you're a kind master
<ZachK_> pedro3005: you got a padawan man? good for ya!
<pedro3005> ZachK_, for like years :P
<seidos> haha
<pedro3005> seidos, you should think of joining the team some of these days
<pedro3005> if you still want
<seidos> yeah I'd like to
<pedro3005> seidos, anyway, I got an idea for the bot you could program
<seidos> I'll join whenever you think I'm ready
<seidos> a padawan doesn't do the trials unless his master thinks he is ready
<pedro3005> ready? You couldn't get readier, not with me anyway. All we talk about is python and philosophy
<pedro3005> :P
<seidos> well I would want to do well on the trials so I didn't embarrass you
<seidos> I doubt they'll ask me a question about camus
<pedro3005> seidos, you will do well
 * MadameTock observes
<tenach> seidos, we should both go at the same time :)
<tenach> Rather, same meeting and whatnot
<MadameTock> seidos, I'll give you congratulatory cookies.
<ZachK_> tenach, seidos you guys will do great
<seidos> me like cookies
<pedro3005> seidos, actually, something weird
<tenach> MadameTock, makes some epic cookies.
<seidos> pedro3005, ?
<pedro3005> seidos, camus criticized science on myth of sisyphus
<seidos> pedro3005, that figures
<seidos> pedro3005, I think I was reading something you sent me about how all science ends up become metaphor and thus doesn't solve ultimately solve the existential problem
<seidos> *becoming
<seidos> -solve
<seidos> man I need to check what I write before I press enter
<seidos> atrocious
<tenach> ZachK_, got your email but haven't emailed you back re: the wiki FG
<pedro3005> "That way, the science which should teach me everything ends in hypothesis, the dark consciousness ends in a metaphor, the uncertain resolves itself in a work of art"
<pedro3005> my translation isn't the best
<pedro3005> something amongst these lines
<seidos> how does he know the science which should teach everything ends in hypothesis?
<seidos> is it because it's impossible to learn enough science to resolve the existential predicament?
<pedro3005> seidos, science IS hypothetical
<seidos> pedro3005, well it is and it isn't.  experimentation makes it real
<pedro3005> but, in my opinion, that is the only path to true knowledge; it is preposterous to think that there is some way to know all
<seidos> it does indeed seem preposterous
<pedro3005> seidos, we may be misinterpreting him.
<pedro3005> seidos, also, he talked about a contradiction in existence.. it was hard to follow
<seidos> pedro3005, that's true, he was around way before us.  who knows what he actually believed
<seidos> hmmm a contradiction in existence doesn't surprise me.  reminds me of taoism
<seidos> philosophy is paled by science
<seidos> from science we have things like the refrigerator and the dishwasher, things that actually help improve the quality of life.
<seidos> but what about philosophy?  all we have is existential angst.  I'm losing faith in philosophy
<pedro3005> seidos, he says that when thought reflects upon itself, it meets a contradiction. then he mentions it is useless to state it again, then quoting Aristotle
<seidos> I'm not sure what that means
<seidos> "when thought reflects upon itself"
<seidos> thought reflecting upon itself reminds me of meditation
<pedro3005> "The consequence, many times ridiculed, of these opinions is that they destroy themselves. For by affirming everything is true, we confirm the truth of the opposite affirmation and in consequence the falseness of our own thesis(for the opposite affirmation does not admit itself being true). And if we say all is false, this affirmation also reveals itself as false. If we declare that only the affirmation opposite to ours or only ours is
<pedro3005> not false, we are still made to admit an infinite number of truthful or false statements. For he that pronounces a truthful statement, pronounces at the same time that itself is true, ad infinitum."
<pedro3005> seidos, ^
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-04-01
<seidos> whoa, I don't get it
<seidos> hehe
<pedro3005> seidos, yeah
<seidos> I'll read it a few more times
<MadameTock> Camus = Absurdism!
<pedro3005> MadameTock, camus is cool man
<MadameTock> pedro3005, very much so.
<pedro3005> MadameTock, :D
<pedro3005> MadameTock, it is hard to read, though. maybe I just suck at philosphy
<seidos> pedro3005, maybe philosophy is hard, like python
<MadameTock> pedro3005, maybe I have read too much :p
<seidos> MadameTock, are you the Oracle?
<tenach> Philosophy is harder than Python :P
<pedro3005> seidos, it's a basic logic game. If we say everything is true, we are saying that a statement which conditions itself as false being true, thus a contradiction
<MadameTock> seidos, I have been accused of such in the past :p
<pedro3005> seidos, if we say all is false, our own affirmation is false.
<seidos> MadameTock, tricky.  perhaps accusations are enough to make one the Oracle
<MadameTock> Camus' whole point was that reality is beyond the grasp of human consciousness, but not beyond logic, wasn't it?
<pedro3005> and if we nit-pick, that is, affirm that only ours or only ours affirmation and its opposite is true, we still need to affirm an infinite number of statements
<seidos> pedro3005, I don't get it.  I suck at philosophy worse than you :)
<MadameTock> seidos, so I have heard. I guess that being the Oracle isn't so bad.
<seidos> MadameTock, I like cookies
<pedro3005> MadameTock, he indeed say (at least, I believe) that reality is beyond our grasp.
<pedro3005> It is not the world that is absurd, nor human thought: the absurd arises when the human need to understand meets the unreasonableness of the world, when "my appetite for the absolute and for unity" meets "the impossibility of reducing this world to a rational and reasonable principle."
<MadameTock> seidos, I'll have to beam some to you
<MadameTock> Ah ha!
<pedro3005> MadameTock, he is then denying science
<seidos> so camus is saying reality is logical?
<pedro3005> seidos, I suppose so; and I would most definitely agree with him, if he is
<pedro3005> MadameTock, isn't science all about reducing the world to rational principles?
<seidos> pedro3005, I'm not sure that I can affirm reality is logical
<seidos> life and death are illogical when seen together, are they not?
<tenach> "Science (from the Latin scientia, meaning "knowledge") is, in its broadest sense, any systematic knowledge-base or prescriptive practice that is capable of resulting in a prediction or predictable type of outcome. In this sense, science may refer to a highly skilled technique or practice."
<seidos> or perhaps I'm missing the definition of logic
<tenach> pedro3005, Depends on which science you are talking about.  There is a science for everything.
<pedro3005> seidos, it's not illogical; it is absurd!
<seidos> if everyone knew all the science that there was to know, would everything become predictable?
<MadameTock> Everything is possibly logical
<tenach> seidos, It would become unpredictable in x predictable ways :P
<MadameTock> But, we, as humans, cannot grasp that logic
<pedro3005> seidos, you view it as illogical because " the absurd arises when the human need to understand meets the unreasonableness of the world"
<seidos> if Everything is possibly logical then there really isn't any real hope in logic, ultimately
<seidos> still gotta' die
<seidos> still gotta suffer
<seidos> that's why Buddhism is so attractive
<MadameTock> But that does not take away existence!
<seidos> it supposedly has the solution to suffering
<pedro3005> tenach, ultimately, it boils down to establishing rational principles to explain the universe
<tenach> pedro3005, and getting others to believe your word as fact.
<MadameTock> Camus, even Sartre dismissed suicide as a viable option to escape existence
<pedro3005> MadameTock, yes. and am yet to understand why
<seidos> MadameTock, what about a natural death?
<pedro3005> I am*
<MadameTock> pedro3005, seidos, because existence of the mind, perhaps, does not stop
<pedro3005> seidos, a natural death is ultimately random; it does not fit any purpose
<seidos> pedro3005, random?  if reality is indeed logical then it isn't random, a natural death is logical
<MadameTock> And so therefore you are trapped in a loop of existence, until accepting absurdity.
<seidos> but when you accept absurdity you're not free from existence, you are just accepting of it
<pedro3005> seidos, random in the sense of essentially unpredictable, undefined
<seidos> it's kind of like Buddhism, except Buddhism proposes escape is possible by eliminating craving
<tenach> seidos, and therefore, happy. xD
<tenach> (in regard to accepting absurdity)
<pedro3005> there is no force controlling it, therefore essentially random
 * seidos thinks he should meditate
<seidos> :D
<seidos> it's kind of the same thing accepting the absurd and eliminating craving
<pedro3005> MadameTock, did he really say that?
<seidos> pedro3005, there are all kinds of forces controlling it
<pedro3005> seidos, well, yes. but it is ultimately random
<MadameTock> pedro3005, that is how I understand it
<seidos> pedro3005, not understood doesn't necessarily mean it's random
<seidos> pedro3005, in fact, with enough knowledge random things become less random
<seidos> well maybe not the quantum stuff
<pedro3005> seidos, I disagree
<seidos> that might truly be random by its nature
<seidos> this is the debate einstein had with bohr I think
<seidos> does randomness truly exist?
<seidos> Einstein believed in a deterministic Universe
<pedro3005> seidos, if you know all the facts about the universe, you can exactly dictate the next instant; but not the one after it
<seidos> I tend to lean towards that
<pedro3005> randomness comes essentially with time
<pedro3005> or else, every fact and every time line has been defined since the very first instance of existence
<seidos> pedro3005, but if you can dictate the next instant, couldn't you dictate the one after that ad infinitum?
<pedro3005> instant*
<seidos> I think we found the absurd
<seidos> maybe there is no answer to whether the Universe is random or deterministic
<pedro3005> hm
<pedro3005> MadameTock, what do you think?
<seidos> good call, ask the Oracle
<seidos> shhhh
<seidos> I mean ask MadameTock
<MadameTock> My thoughts on whether the world is random or deterministic?
<pedro3005> MadameTock, yes, your thoughts on our last few messages
<MadameTock> Deterministic would infer that the universe and indeed, existence, has parameters that are clearly defined.
<pedro3005> seidos, duee
<pedro3005> dude
<pedro3005> seidos, I think this is really the absurd
<MadameTock> But can we grasp the greater logic that is needed to define those parameters?
<MadameTock> Can we create formulae for existence?
<pedro3005> Randomness comes essentially with time, and we are trying to determine the exact instant of randomness; that is our hunger for the absolute and the unity
<MadameTock> A stochastic model
<MadameTock> Randomness is present,
<pedro3005> MadameTock, if we theoretically could, would we be able to predict the future?
<MadameTock> variables are not described by unique values, but instead by probability distribution.
<MadameTock> Within reason. Within the probability parameters.
<bgs100> Is it possible to predict the next state of a certain atom?
<MadameTock> Ah, specifics!
<MadameTock> Are you in control? Are there outside forces?
<pedro3005> bgs100, there is the heisenberg uncertainty principle
<MadameTock> pedro3005, seidos, I break things down in to mathematical terms a lot, when I am discussing philosophy, because for me they are quite close. Stochastic models are often compared to Deterministic models.
<seidos> never heard of Stochastic models
<seidos> MadameTock, is it possible for everyone to predict the future without some person ruining it for everybody through their hunger for power?
<seidos> MadameTock, what are your thoughts on Buddhism?
<pedro3005> Let's compare it to a tossed coin
<pedro3005> It is not random; if you knew all the facts of the universe, you could calculate the side a tossed coin will fall
<MadameTock> pedro3005, I do so often
<MadameTock> seidos, I think that it is a valid system of belief
<pedro3005> Are our actions (for instance) also essentially determinable? Meaning we would only need enough information to predict them?
<bgs100> Can you predict the actions of a single bacterium?
<seidos> MadameTock, Christianity?
<seidos> pedro3005, I think the answer is yes
<MadameTock> bgs100, if the bacterium is known and understood.
<pedro3005> seidos, yes? So every choice you ever made in your life, everything you ever did, was determined before it happened?
<MadameTock> pedro3005, again, if we are known and understood completely. But, you see, I think that we operate on a Stochastic base.
<MadameTock> seidos, that's a tough one. At it's base, I think that Christianity is quite similar to any other religion. Achieve higher thought and existence, escape the cycle.
<pedro3005> I don't view it as valid
<pedro3005> It's a mere escape route of the absurd
<MadameTock> pedro3005, you see, similar. Not necessarily valid.
<MadameTock> So, this is what you guys talk about all day?
<pedro3005> MadameTock, not at all
<tenach> This is a first that I've seen it, MadameTock
<pedro3005> MadameTock, well me and seidos usually talk about it
<pedro3005> not openly
<MadameTock> Glad you've come out of the philosophical closet
<MadameTock> I was going to say, I should have joined this channel long ago. :p
<pedro3005> MadameTock, probably won't last. someone is bound to bitch about how this isn't support and demand us go elsewhere
<Bodsda> pedro3005: this 'is' a support channel
<Bodsda> hey tenach
<MadameTock> Uh ohs.
<tenach> Hello Bodsda
<MadameTock> pedro3005, we're in trouble. :p
<Bodsda> MadameTock: quite the opposite
<Bodsda> tenach: how goes you?
 * bgs100 never knew there was a ##philosophy channel.
<tenach> Bodsda, I'm doing pretty good, MadameTock here just made a bunch of baked goodies. :)
<seidos> pedro3005, we can go to #ubuntu-beginners-team
<Bodsda> tenach: sounds good to me - cookies make the world go round
<tenach> Indeed they do, Bodsda
<Nose_Pick> I like making baked goods
<tenach> How about yourself?  How goes you?
<Nose_Pick> Infused with THC!
<pedro3005> seidos, no way in hell!
<Bodsda> tenach: not bad, went to the hospital today
<pedro3005> Nose_Pick, :o
<tenach> Bodsda, good or bad visit?
<Bodsda> tenach: I have pictures of my baby :)
<tenach> Bodsda, very good then, I see!
<Nose_Pick> Good vibes pedro
<Bodsda> yeah, 13 weeks and 5 days
<Bodsda> well, 6 days now
<seidos> Nose_Pick, my experience with THC resulted in psychosis
<Bodsda> tenach: just to check, have you signed the ubuntu CoC?
<tenach> Bodsda, several times, since I never remember how to recover a gpg key :(
<Bodsda> guys, sorry to be a downer, but can we keep that sort of discussion out of this channel please. If you want to discuss the affects of drugs, it can be done elsewhere or in PM
<Bodsda> tenach: lol, good stuff
<pedro3005> Nose_Pick, indeed
<Nose_Pick> Agreed
<pedro3005> seidos, maybe that's why you're so crazy nowadays
<pedro3005> :P
<running_rabbit07> Would leaving the CMOS jumper on clear while booting cause damage to a system?
<Bodsda> tenach: just saving the wiki page, everything is in place for your nominatiosn at the next meeting
<seidos> pedro3005, there's no doubt in my mind that it was a mitigating factor.  THC affects the brain in mysterious ways
<pedro3005> running_rabbit07, I suppose not.. that would be a huge designing flaw
<Bodsda> running_rabbit07: no, but the jumper is used to reset CMOS/BIOS settings
<pedro3005> seidos, it's not permanent
<Bodsda> seidos: seriuosly, not in this channel
<running_rabbit07> ok, there is a psycho posting for people to do that to get rid of root kits
<running_rabbit07> in UF
<Bodsda> running_rabbit07: link please
<seidos> Bodsda, roger
<Bodsda> thank you
<collinp> Guys, could we please move general chatter to #ubuntu-beginners-team ?
<running_rabbit07> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9057647#post9057647
<Bodsda> running_rabbit07: what was the name of the user who posted this?
<running_rabbit07> ricyaun
<Bodsda> running_rabbit07: as these posts are so long, could you give me the post number, otherwise i'm gonna read the whole thread, which takes a while :)
<running_rabbit07> #25
<Bodsda> running_rabbit07: excellent, thank you
<running_rabbit07> anytime
<tenach> Weird, my gnome session logged me out after I walked away.
<Bodsda> tenach: it was clearly lonely and trying to make a statement
<tenach> Bodsda, apparently so
<Bodsda> running_rabbit07: it doesnt seem that he is telling people to leave the jumper on, but he is saying that is what he did
<running_rabbit07> ok
<running_rabbit07> I am sure if anyone sees it, they'll see my post below it and think twice before trying it. Thanks for looking at it.
<Bodsda> running_rabbit07: I would be inclined to let the thread die. It does not seem to be very active and to be honest, I think his problems with booting a livecd were not related to this apparent rootkit.
<Bodsda> This is before mentioning that if you managed to write code to the bios/cmos you would have to flash it, and afaik a jumper reset would not clear this 'upgrade'
<dronkot> Hello!
<pedro3005> hello dronkot
<dronkot> I have a question.
<pedro3005> dronkot, what is it?
<dronkot> I have Karmic Koala. And i tried to update to 10.04. I tried
<collinp> Ubuntu 10.04 is still pre-release software - it shouldn't show up as a release until it's release date.
<collinp> os[Linux 2.6.32-16-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "lucid" 10.04] cpu[1 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.80GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.79GHz] mem[Physical: 1002.0MB, 30.3% free] disk[Total: 55.0GB, 44.1% free] video[nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200]] sound[ICH - Intel 82801BA-ICH2]
<collinp> ^ <3 that script
<seidos> what kernel does karmic use?
<dronkot> I have Karmic Koala. And i tried to update to 10.04. I tried use Synaptic software but it didn't recogniezed new stable version Ubuntu.
<running_rabbit07> 2.6.30
<pedro3005> dronkot, 10.04 isn't out yet
<collinp> dronkot: 10.04 isn't stable - it's still prelease/beta software.
<collinp> It hasen't been officially released yet.
<dronkot> How i can fix this or i need use different method to update Ubuntu to 10.04
<dronkot> How i can fix this or i need use different method to update Ubuntu to 10.04?
<collinp> <pedro3005> dronkot, 10.04 isn't out yet
<collinp> <collinp> dronkot: 10.04 isn't stable - it's still prelease/beta software.
<collinp> <collinp> It hasen't been officially released yet.
<running_rabbit07> If you are wanting to test it, then it is best to download and do a clean install. The upgrade will break your machine.
<collinp> running_rabbit07: ...not really, but it can cause conflicts.
<running_rabbit07> otrue
<running_rabbit07> true
<collinp> (I upgraded when the toolchain was initially uploaded to the repositories - when the Lucid repos were first opened for upload)
<running_rabbit07> to some that equals broken
<running_rabbit07> same here
<running_rabbit07> in a vbox
<collinp> If you don't want a busted system, don't run beta software.
<running_rabbit07> very true
<collinp> I don't care, since I can actually fix my system without very many problems.
<running_rabbit07> I have it on my netbook, it purrs.
<dronkot> Ok i got it. Thanks you a lot.  Have somebody tried 10.04 unstaible release?
<Bodsda> virtual machines are useful
<collinp> dronkot: I've been running it since they first announced it and opened the repositories for it for package upload.
<collinp> It's turning out nicely, but it still has problems.
<running_rabbit07> the vbox finds some bugs but not the important ones
<dronkot> Collinp do you like new version?
<collinp> Yes.
<Bodsda> I despise one thing in Lucid
<Bodsda> no gimp!
<Bodsda> one of the reasons is this - Since Windows doesn’t carry any powerful image editing software as default, so no need to provide that bulky software in Ubuntu as well
<Bodsda> that is disgraceful as far as I am concerned
<phillw> dronkot: I've been running it as my 'main' install (production) since end of January -- I keep lots of backups, but it hasn't borked on me :-D
<running_rabbit07> I use mtPaint, but it is MT of good tools
<collinp> Bodsda: GIMP - and it's dependencies - are huge, and most people wont' use most of the features it provides.
<collinp> s/wont'/won't
<swoody> Bodsda: is the Lucid image still going to be the same size?
<Bodsda> collinp: so ditch gnome for the same rason, use a lightweight WM
<tenach> I hope 10.04 is a bit smaller
<swoody> I wonder what they're going to fill that space with :/
<collinp> And we should probably move this discussion to #ubuntu-beginners-team ;)
<Bodsda> swoody: probably
<dronkot> Bodsda: You are right i agree with. Ubuntu users need this powerfull image editor!!!118
<tenach> You can alwasy install it after you install Ubuntu. :)
<tenach> *alwys
<tenach> *always
<collinp> "sudo apt-get install gimp" - problem solved.
<Bodsda> even if they don't, not installing because windows doesnt have an equivalent is pathetic. Since when does ubuntu model its OS as a Windows replacement. - anyway, enough about gimp
<collinp> No need to include it by default, you can easily install it if you want it, and it'll save a ton of install disk space.
<Bodsda> I still think there are other things that waste space, OOo, Gnome, Games, Nautilus, Synaptic, rhythmbox - all of these are replaced on my system asap
<Bodsda> replaced or removed
<tenach> Likewise.
<tenach> I started using ubuntu-minimal to install it on my machines.
<tenach> *machine
<tenach> or ubuntu server
<collinp> <collinp> And we should probably move this discussion to #ubuntu-beginners-team ;)
<collinp> And I'll brb - gotta reboot.
<Bodsda> night guys
<tenach> Night
<Nose_Pick> does anybody know how to stop root password being changed with the sudo command?
<seidos> Nose_Pick, not typing the command?
<Bodsda> I would not have thought this is possible Nose_Pick - you could remove peoples ability to sudo but im unsure about disabling changing of passwords
<Nose_Pick> But if you where say ssh into a server
<Nose_Pick> There would be no way too
<Nose_Pick> sudo passwd root
<Nose_Pick> and change
<Nose_Pick> thanks bodsda
<Bodsda> Nose_Pick: actually, depending on the account that you are ssh'ing too, you could change the root passwd
<Bodsda> Nose_Pick: http://paste.ubuntu.com/407346/
<Bodsda> im off for the night this time
 * Bodsda is afk
<bgs100> Night
<pedro3005> hello compiledkernel
<yvan300> compiledkernel, i realised that your links no longer work!
<pedro3005> yvan300, thank god
<yvan300> pedro3005, that ain't a good thing!
<pedro3005> yvan300, you liked that links?
<MadameTock> pedro3005, XD
<pedro3005> MadameTock, you ever seen them?
<pedro3005> it's horrible
<MadameTock> Links?
<MadameTock> What what?
<pedro3005> MadameTock, the compiledkernel stuff
<MadameTock> Hmm mm. I have not.
<pedro3005> MadameTock, then don't
<MadameTock> Okay, I'll try not to.
<ZachK_> welcome david_vasta
<running_rabbit07> there are 7 unanswered threads on the first page if anyone feels like donating a few minutes.
<running_rabbit07> General Help
<ZachK_> running_rabbit07: gonna just say and not do eh?
<ZachK_> running_rabbit07: kidding
<running_rabbit07> lol, I am trying
<ZachK_> so...
<ZachK_> hmmm
<ZachK_> nice...there we go...
<ZachK_> settings....
<running_rabbit07> lol
<running_rabbit07> Some are beyond my skills to heel
<ZachK_> running_rabbit07: i see
<running_rabbit07> ;)
<ZachK_> so.....
<ZachK_> what's goin on?
<running_rabbit07> is there any way to change the account name listed in the indicator on the top panel to a user's full name without changing the account name?
<nomnex> Does someone uses DjVu format? is it still actual? the doc I come across on the net is fairly old (~y2006)
<pedro3005> nomnex, never used it
<nomnex> anyone else how uses (used) it?
<nomnex> pedro3005, seems to be a popular format, but not to me either, till this day
<pedro3005> nomnex, what's it for?
<nomnex> archiving books with pictures or heavy graphics (same function as a .pdf but different)
<running_rabbit07> nope, never tried it either
<nomnex> I was wondering is DjVu was deprecated?
<nomnex> okay folks, thanks for the feedback
<nomnex> FIY http://djvu.sourceforge.net/
<Nose_Pick> Does anyone know an irc chan that posts RSS feeds?
<tenach> Nose_Pick, what do you mean?
<ibuclaw> http://xkcd.com/
<ibuclaw> <3
<Silver_Fox_> Welcome back Akos
<Akos_> thx Silver_Fox_ (:
<Silver_Fox_> Having trouble with IRC Akos_  ? :)
<Akos_> Silver_Fox_: this nickserv thing is killing me, i can't auth to Akos, it sais it's not available atm
<Silver_Fox_> Not seen that one before
<Akos_> (10:22:49)[freenode] -!- Nick Akos is temporarily unavailable
<Silver_Fox_> Akos_,   Have a look at this:  http://michielvwessem.wordpress.com/2010/02/01/irssi-freenode-nickname-temporarily-unavailable/
<Akos_> okay,i'll hump nicks now, beware :P
<Akos_> Silver_Fox_: thank you, i talked to a staffer in #freenode
<Silver_Fox_> Okay.
<Akos> there we go (:
 * Silver_Fox_ bets you needed to release the nickname
<Akos> yepp, that was it, release (:
<Silver_Fox_> Amazing
<Silver_Fox_> When is your next show Akos  ?
<Akos> Silver_Fox_: i dunno, maybe on saturday .. ?
<Silver_Fox_> Awww
<Akos> i always go online at random times, but you can listen to the shows on my blog, i always record them and post them as podcasts
<Silver_Fox_> Oh,  okay,  that works :)
 * Silver_Fox_ kills ABT:  http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=326
<Silver_Fox_> Hehe
<Silver_Fox_> Hmm, daoes just posted
<Akos> ((:
<Silver_Fox_> Any plans for the day Akos  ?
 * Silver_Fox_ has seriously boring day ahead
<Akos> Silver_Fox_: oh yeah, me too :P Not much, work and work ..
<Silver_Fox_> :(
<Silver_Fox_> Seen the google april 1st joke ?
<Silver_Fox_> Akos ->  http://www.google.co.uk/intl/en/landing/translateforanimals/tour.html
<Akos> haha, yeah, heard about it on twitter, although i didn't check it out, i can't open links on this pc
<Silver_Fox_> :(
<Akos> so you're going to the US eh? (:
<Silver_Fox_> Yes,  I need a break
<Silver_Fox_> :)
<Akos> California,right?
<Silver_Fox_> 3 weeks in the sun
<Silver_Fox_> :)
<Akos> ouh wow, sun and heat (:
<Silver_Fox_> Flying May 21st
<Silver_Fox_> Next month!!!! Argh!!!
<Akos> Silver_Fox_: I hope you'll enjoy it (:
<Akos> hi ZachK_
<Silver_Fox_> Thank you Akos
<ZachK_> hi Akos
<ZachK_> what's goin on ya'll?
<ZachK_> freezeloud: welcome
<freezeloud> ZachK_: hi :)
<ZachK_> freezeloud: and how are u today?
<freezeloud> ZachK_: quite well i thought
<ZachK_> freezeloud: ok...
<freezeloud> ZachK_: i'm just at school... what about you
<ZachK_> freezeloud: at home...no school for me...
<freezeloud> ZachK_: lucky you
<ZachK_> freezeloud: what school highschool or college?
<freezeloud> ZachK_: college
<ZachK_> freezeloud: cool
<freezeloud> ZachK_: yes, if i did not have to repeat last 3 years because of lack of interest in previous study
<ZachK_> freezeloud: ouch
<freezeloud> ZachK_: btw. sorry, my english is not as well as i wish :)
<ZachK_> freezeloud: it's fine
<freezeloud> ZachK_: and what you? work?
<ZachK_> freezeloud: yup
<ZachK_> freezeloud: as for Ubuntu speciality I do wiki work/forums
<freezeloud> ZachK_: wow, nice
<ZachK_> freezeloud: my wiki page is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZachK_
<ZachK_> just for peeps
<freezeloud> ZachK_: ubuntu wiki and forums are greate help to anyone who use ubuntu. I spent a lot time there
<freezeloud> ZachK_: btw. are you using lucid beta or still karmic?
<ZachK_> freezeloud: i use karmic but right now i'm running windows vista
<freezeloud> ZachK_: so you probably don't know anything about bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/535640 - lucid on laptops log you out if you close lid... I can't get ridd of it...
<ZachK_> freezeloud: nope...sorry
<freezeloud> ZachK_: no problem
<freezeloud> ZachK_: I'm just installing new intel-gpu-tools from ppa so will see, thanks for you time :)
<ZachK_> freezeloud: ok
<ZachK_> hmm
<Sword2318> J
<Sword2318> J
<nigelb> !foo
<Votebot> bar
<drubin> when are the votes for council supposed to be announced... or have they and I didn't get the mmeo
<drubin> The poll has been announced to end Tue Apr 06 23:59 UTC 2010
<paultag> drubin: poke pokety poke poke poke
<drubin> paultag: ping bong
<paultag> drubin: :)
<drubin> How goes in the land of down under
<paultag> drubin: long thyme no chat :)
<paultag> drubin: not too bad, hows ZA these days?
<smee2> hello
<drubin> hi smee2
<drubin> paultag: same old same old hey.
<paultag> drubin: aye
<smee2> can anyone suggest a good book for learning how to use the shell?
<drubin> OO and the ubuntu-za website is gone
<paultag> drubin: why?
<drubin> smee2: what exactly do you want to do in the shell
<paultag> smee2: Humm. Not really. I can find you online manuals, though
<smee2> learn how to write simple scripts i guess.  i'm pretty new.
<drubin> smee2: do you mean to make scripts or just learn which commands do what?
<drubin> smee2: Ah that answers my question
<smee2> drubin: i did some tutorials that pretty much covered some basic commands, but i'd like to learn a little more.  but something that explains things well
<smee2> paultag: online manuals would be great.  i just want something targeted to a newer user with basic programming skills
<smee2> i saw a couple of books on amazon:
<smee2> A Practical Guide to Linux(R) Commands, Editors, and Shell Programming 
<paultag> smee2: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<smee2> Sams Teach Yourself Shell Programming in 24 Hours
<paultag> smee2: anything that says you can program in 24 hours is lying to you
<drubin> smee2: that one that paultag linked is decent
<paultag> smee2: I learned much of what I can do now from that
<paultag> oh gee thanks drubin ;)
<smee2>  drubin, paultag: would that be too advanced for a beginner?
<drubin> smee2: I don't think so
<paultag> smee2: no way
<smee2> drubin, paultag:  ok.  when linux is concerned, i try to stay away from anything that says 'advanced'
<smee2> drubin, paultag: thanks a lot.  i'll go get started on that now.
<paultag> smee2: :)
<paultag> smee2: let us know how it goes
<smee2> sounds good.  thanks!
<paultag> :)
<drubin> smee2: also google for command line fu
<smee2> drubin:  nice, thanks.  that looks pretty useful
<drubin> smee2: also trailing the forums can be cool.
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-04-02
<mongoosedog> hey guys my sound has stops working, on all applications, the speakers are switched on and it's not muted what could be the problem
<slick666> hmmmmm
<slick666> to be honest there are some things I can't get working without going into alsamixer
<slick666> are you familiar with that?
<mongoosedog> no
<mongoosedog> i also been getting this when i run media tomb
<mongoosedog> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at 192.168.2.3:49152.
<mongoosedog>         
<mongoosedog>         
<mongoosedog>         
<mongoosedog>     *   The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few
<mongoosedog>           moments.
<mongoosedog>     *   If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network
<mongoosedog>           connection.
<mongoosedog>     *   If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure
<mongoosedog>           that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.
<Raidsong> what OS are you runnin
<mongoosedog> ubuntu 9.10
<Nose_Pick> Hello Lads
<pedro3005> hey Nose_Pick
<Nose_Pick> Whats the news? If any?
<pedro3005> Nose_Pick, hm.. not much
<tenach> Hello
<pedro3005> hey tenach
<Nose_Pick> hey tenach
<tenach> hello pedro3005 Nose_Pick
<pedro3005> heeeeey MadameTock
<MadameTock> Hello pedro3005
<MadameTock> How goes it?
<pedro3005> MadameTock, good
<pedro3005> MadameTock, how are you?
<tenach> MadameTock, paultag posted this and I thought you'd agree
<tenach> http://fashionablygeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/boob-controller-shirt-510x349.jpg
<MadameTock> tenach, I actually really wanted to get one of those
<MadameTock> pedro3005, I am doing pretty well. Got off from the day job and enjoying a bit of coffee.
<tenach> pedro3005, join #ubuntu-beginners-team
<tenach> So you and MadameTock dont' get off topic here. :D
<MadameTock> You know, because I'm the Oracle and all
<MadameTock> pedro3005, transcendental idealism? :p
<tenach> <MadameTock> You know, because I'm the Oracle and all
<tenach> <MadameTock> pedro3005, transcendental idealism? :p
<pedro3005> MadameTock, what is that?
<tenach> pedro3005, heard of Immanuel Kant?
<pedro3005> tenach, sure
<pedro3005> he was a real piss ant, very rarely stable
<tenach> He called himself a transcendental idealist but an empirical realist
<tenach> pedro3005, I meant to paste that to -team
<smeag0l> good morning
<ZachK_> hey team
<hobgoblin> good morning ZachK_
<hobgoblin> hi smeag0l
<smeag0l> hi hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> long time :)
<smeag0l> kind of
<ZachK_> hey smeag0l and hobgoblin
<ZachK_> sorry i didn't respond....filing taxes
<hobgoblin> :(
 * hobgoblin hates taxes
<hobgoblin> you lot over there appear to always be having to do the filing thing - do you have to all do it annualy?
<hobgoblin> hi Bodsda
<duanedesign> i unplugged my mouse. I plugged my mouse back in. Now it does not work. Does anyone know a service i could possiblly restart to get the mouse recognized
<stlsaint> nopes
<jdeloach> Could someone help me remove the current Nvidia-GLX drivers on my system with ATI ones, as I am running an ATI card.
<jdeloach> ( It stops me from getting GLX to work! for games! )
<Mindgamer> Hi. I am a very new Linux user. Wanted to ask if it is possible to configure software RAID when I have done a desktop install using the graphical installer.. or do I have to do a new install using the alternate install? When I tried to configure Software RAID on the current installation the process returned an error: Failed to execute child process "mdadm" (no such file or dir)
<pedro3005> Mindgamer, attempt this: sudo apt-get install mdadm
<Mindgamer> would this require a network connection? my system is not hooked up
<pedro3005> Mindgamer, it would :/
<Mindgamer> ok, its is a solution anyway.. i will hook up tomorrow and give it a try. thank you for the advice
<pedro3005> Mindgamer, np :)
<BlubbTec> hey
<BlubbTec> i got a really low mic volume with karmic 9.10 in teamspeak 3
<BlubbTec> external mic, non usb though, and at a desktop-pc(no laptop/netbook etc)
<BlubbTec> turning up the capture volume didnt help
<RaMcHiP> hello everyone
<pedro3005> hello RaMcHiP
<RaMcHiP> I am new to ubuntu and using 9.1 I have got compiz installed configured and its all pretty but I am trying to figure out howto use hand gestures with my webcam to accomplish this - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBnCc64eZ9w&feature=related
<RaMcHiP> anyone willing to help me or point me in the right direction with that?
<pedro3005> RaMcHiP, seriously awesome, but I have no idea how he did it
<RaMcHiP> only thing I can think of is opencv
<RaMcHiP> or handvu
<RaMcHiP> I wanna go all minority report on this
<phillw> RaMcHiP: you may be better asking over at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334  that is the section that deals with media stuff
<DarkwingDuck> Anyone ever find out what happened to starcraftman?
<pedro3005> DarkwingDuck, never heard from him
<DarkwingDuck> I hope everything is okay
<duanedesign> he did disappear from the forums for a year before
<duanedesign> i am not sure what the catalyst for that was, but this might not be all that out of character for him.
<RaMcHiP> ty phillw
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-04-03
<mongoosedog> can anyone help me i've lost all sounds?
<yvan300> mongoosedog, do you have any idea why it stopped?
<mongoosedog> nope it stopped after watching a movie on the failblog, i hadn't touched anything
<yvan300> mongoosedog, you tried restarting :) ?
<mongoosedog> yeah
<mongoosedog> didn't help
<yvan300> mongoosedog, ok, well when you go into sound preferences what's the situation?
<mongoosedog> sorry had a little moment there
<mongoosedog> yvan300 what am i looking for in sound preferences?
<yvan300> Well is the sound muted etc?
<mongoosedog> lol
<mongoosedog> no
<yvan300> darn, what is the volume level then??
<mongoosedog> 100%
<yvan300> oh and check the output tab and see if there are other drivers to choose from
<mongoosedog> only the headset,
<yvan300> mongoosedog, which one is chosen?
<mongoosedog> internal audio analog stereo
<mongoosedog> what the hell, i just kicked in?
<mongoosedog> think i got a loose wire
<yvan300> mongoosedog, so the sound works now???
<mongoosedog> yes
<mongoosedog> odd
<mongoosedog> i changed nothing
<mongoosedog> are you anygood with mediatomb?
<yvan300> mongoosedog, what is that?
<mongoosedog> media sever to stream to the ps3
<nhandler> Anyone know what is in $PATH when a cron script runs?
<yvan300> mongoosedog, naw, that is foreign to me, sorry
<mongoosedog> do you know another good sever?
<yvan300> mongoosedog, sorry i'm not the server kinda guy, but i think nhandler could help ya out on servers :D
<nhandler> I haven't used mediatomb before
<nhandler> What are you having problems with mongoosedog ?
<nhandler> paultag or pleia2: Any ideas what is in $PATH by default in Ubuntu ?
<nhandler> (in crontab)
<paultag> Oh yes
<paultag> it is really locked down nhandler
<paultag> nhandler: one should always use absolute paths on the cron
<paultag> nhandler: I think it's just /bin and /usr/bin
<nhandler> paultag: Yeah, I know ;) I was just interested in seeing if it was actually necessary for something
<nhandler> Thanks
<paultag> nhandler: aye :)
<mongoosedog> well mediatomb runs in firefox but when i run it, it come ups with the page you get if you net drops out
<mongoosedog> if you know a better server let me know MT sucks the bag
<mongoosedog> brb having a smoke let me know tho
<nhandler> mongoosedog: I've hear of people using http://www.fireflymediaserver.org/ before. Not sure if it supports the ps3
<mongoosedog> hmmm
<mongoosedog> might have to hit google for it, still learning how to get applications running
<BlubbTec> n8
<mongoosedog> i have done what this page tells me above the config title and it won't run? any help
<mongoosedog> PS3 Media Server
<mongoosedog> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ps3MediaServer
<mongoosedog> sorry this page lol
<duanedesign> finding community support in Linux http://ln-s.net/5Z+y
<mongoosedog> ok guys, although i got second life to run, i can't seem to make any other apps not in the synaptic package manager to run, my files are in complete shambles and my head is going to explode, i follow all instructions but when i click run after double clicking a file nothing happens, every seach i do help with program once they are running, but i'm not getting that far, i'm sure it's...
<mongoosedog> ...something really simple but ubuntu seems to operate very differently to what i'm used to (vista) i do enjoy problem solving but i've hit a massive snag, i could use DOS very well but the terminal throws me around, i really need some guidance
<pedro3005> mongoosedog, what are you trying to do?
<mongoosedog> sorry pedro3005 just trying to make programs run 	https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ps3MediaServer trying to make that run, because  mediatomb only run when it wants to, althought right now it is working lol
<mongoosedog> kids are sick mate sorry
<hobgoblin> morning - anyone on here got any experience with apt-cacher ?
<duanedesign> morning hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> o/
<hobgoblin> duanedesign: how's things/
<hobgoblin> duanedesign: apt-cacher is new to me - and there are different ones to use ...
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> nvm - I think I have sorted it now
<duanedesign> hobgoblin: sorry i stepped out.
<hobgoblin> I think I can forgive you today :)
<duanedesign> heh, you get apt-cacher set up
<hobgoblin> think so with apt-cacher-ng - I won't really know till there are some updates on lucid :)
<hobgoblin> if I get the downloads quicker than 70kb/s I would hazard a guess it is :)
<hobgoblin> duanedesign: yep - all appears to be hunky dory :)
<AJH101> Hi I am hoping to install a dual boot of Ubuntu and Ubuntu Studio, sharing the same /home partition. I this relatively straightforward?
<duanedesign> AJH101: did you get the info you were looking for?
<drubin> 2/b 19
<AJH101> Hi I am hoping to install a dual boot of Ubuntu and Ubuntu Studio, sharing the same /home partition. I this relatively straightforward?
<paultag> AJH101: Humm.
<paultag> AJH101: I would avoid it ( I used to do that )
<paultag> AJH101: the issue is configuration changes from install to install
<hobgoblin> I would +1 that - I try not to use same /home
<paultag> AJH101: since it is studio, I assume you will be running JACK ?
<paultag> AJH101: so the default will be set to JACK once you do that on the Studio partition, but when you go back to Ubuntu it will try and use JACK ( and it's not installed ) thusly breaking the Sound system
<paultag> There are other concerns. If youwant to share /home, create two users AJH101
<paultag> but even that is risky
<duanedesign> or maybe a  /data partition to share information
<paultag> +1 duanedesign, not a bad idea
<paultag> duanedesign: then ln it to ~
<paultag> duanedesign: I do the same with "/Media" and that has /Media/movies and /Media/music
<SoSamono> hello every one
<paultag> Hola
<duanedesign> paultag: ahh, thats neat
<SoSamono> can you help with something plx?
<paultag> duanedesign: I like it. I keep 100 GB slices of my drive for different distros and I got tired of copying music around
<paultag> SoSamono: don't ask to ask, just ask! :)
<SoSamono> ok my problem is i want to put VLC player runing as defoult player on the cd-rom whem i put some media on at this moment i have Totem how can i xhange that in Ubunto?
<paultag> SoSamono: sure can :)
<paultag> SoSamono: There should be a menu item to change the default handlers
<paultag> duanedesign: can you help? I am on my sister's box. No Ubuntu :(
<duanedesign> paultag: yes
<paultag> duanedesign: thank you <3
<duanedesign> SoSamono: you can change the default app for filetypes
<duanedesign> SoSamono: R-Click on one of your movies, for example, and select Properties
<duanedesign> SoSamono: Select the 'Open With' Tab
<duanedesign> SoSamono: select VLC. If you dont see it you might have to 'Add' it
<duanedesign> then everytime you select that file type it will open with VLC
<SoSamono> i sse
<SoSamono> isse
<SoSamono> thnks for that i was looking for some comand line to do that :P
<paultag> duanedesign: thanks :)
<duanedesign> np :)
<AJH101> ?
<AJH101> register solicitor
<hobgoblin> I'd not do that
<AJH101> paultag: any thoughts about sharing partitions, or should I post this on a forum?
<paultag> AJH101: Humm? Sharing parts is fun & easy :)
<phillw> AJH101: how do you want to share partitions ?
<lstdio_> who here uses NViDIA ?
<lstdio_> http://www.sucka.net/2010/03/nvidia-drivers-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<phillw> lstdio_: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=377
<phillw> lstdio_: get it from the people testing stuff :-D
<ShadowKnight> hey, i had a question of how to set up ubuntu for netbook i wasnt quite sure how
<lstdio_> phillw, how do you think I found out?
<lstdio_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1446132
<phillw> lstdio_: also #ubuntu+1 on IRC
<lstdio_> I even left a comment...
<lstdio_> ShadowKnight, install? or configure?
<phillw> lstdio_: have you had a read of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1423210
<ShadowKnight> lstdio_, install it completely new with a windows 7 starter base
<phillw> lstdio_: threads from the likes of technoviking are allways worth following :-)
<michae1> trying to get my box set up as a web test environment. went through the steps to get LAMP set up. anyone know where I can find straight forward directions on how to get the box to accept files when trying to upload to it?
<ShadowKnight> anyone know how to set up ubuntu on a netbook? is it better to do the netbook remix or just regular ubuntu?
<lstdio_> phillw, threads like mine are always worth following up too. ;)
<lstdio_> ShadowKnight, in that case then, you'll need a pendrive, and the netbook iso image
<lstdio_> ShadowKnight, you can make the pendrive bootable using http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<lstdio_> which will extract the image onto it.
<lstdio_> once complete, all you do is reboot + select the USB Hard Drive from BIOS boot setup.
<lstdio_> you can also follow this documentation for creating a bootable pendrive. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<ShadowKnight> hmmm okay so in that i download the windows or linux version? and would it work if i put it in my external hard drive?
<lstdio_> ShadowKnight, you are in windows, right?
<lstdio_> you download the windows version ;)
<lstdio_> It is a program
<lstdio_> you run it.
<ShadowKnight> lmao okay then just making sure. okay so i download that and the iso image?
<lstdio_> yes
<lstdio_> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-netbook
<lstdio_> ShadowKnight, ensure that you use a clean pendrive (ie: format it before using unetbootin on it)
<phillw> lstdio_: There was no slight on your abilities, I apologise if you felt I was calling your knowledge & experience into doubt.
<cliffhanger> Does any1 know if I can upgrade a 32bit version of ubuntu 2 64bit without doing a fresh install? (looking 4 a way so that I don't lose my programs)
<ShadowKnight> okay thenthanks lstdio_ imma get on this right now.
<lstdio_> phillw, no worries - I'm not usually named this nick anyway. =)
<lstdio_> phillw, it does give insight though to see how new users are treated every once in a while =)
<lstdio_> paultag, plymouth is absolutely useless...
<paultag> lstdio_: tell me about it. Fails with nvidia drivers.
<lstdio_> paultag, no it doesn't ;)
<lstdio_> http://www.sucka.net/2010/03/nvidia-drivers-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<paultag> lstdio_: yes it does
<paultag> lstdio_: it comes out with text and not images :(
<lstdio_> see link :)
<paultag> kk
<lstdio_> apparently that is all it needs
<phillw> lstdio_: you've been grassed on, i know who you are ;-)
<lstdio_> haha
<paultag> ty lstdio_ :)
<lstdio_> /nick sdennie
<lstdio_> speaking of which, I'll have to email him sometime.
<lstdio_> phillw, next time I'll come in as n00b then :P
<lstdio_> meh, if you look at my /whois stats, if it says telf, it's me
<lstdio_> if it says telf and it isn't ... let me know, asap
 * lstdio_ may want to meet them
<phillw> lstdio_: I would hope to treat anyone politely
<lstdio_> phillw, and what makes you think that I wasn't treated politely in your custody?
<ZachK_> hey team
<phillw> hi ZachK_
<ZachK_> hey phillw
<DiegoTc> hi danda48 need something?
<danda48> I have a Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala machine
<DiegoTc> yeap
<danda48> when i took it to my dads, i hooked up the network connection and it didn't recognize the on board network connection
<DiegoTc> what type of machine do you have?
<danda48> amd 64x2
<danda48> i just built it for him
<danda48> do i have to add a network connection and manually put in his mac address and stuff?
<nhandler> danda48: How are you connecting to the internet ;)
<DiegoTc> danda48, I am leaving right now nhandleris going to give you a hand
<nhandler> ethernet? wifi?
<danda48> ethernet
<nhandler> danda48: And did it work when connecting at your house ?
<danda48> yes it did, i'm online with it now
<danda48> its an M2N68- AM Plus Asus board
<nhandler> danda48: Are you sure he has working internet at his place?
<danda48> yes, he was borrowing a machine and when i put that one back online it was fine
<danda48> should i delete the Auto eth0?
<danda48> before i hook it up to his ethernet connection?
<nhandler> danda48: It shouldn't matter.
<nhandler> When you click on the networking applet when plugged into his ethernet, does anything show up?
<danda48> no, nothing
<danda48> like its not there
<lstdio_> well, this is annoying :)
<nhandler> danda48: Well, you should also be able to use ifconfig to set this up (http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2006/11/ifconfig-dissected-and-demystified.html). But I am a not sure why it would not show up in the applet
<danda48> do i run ifconfig from the terminal?
<nhandler> Yes
<danda48> ok
<danda48> thanks for your help
<danda48> i'll study ifconfig and run it from his connection
<danda48> thanks again
<lstdio_> yay!
<lstdio_> I fixed
<nhandler> :)
<lstdio_> my special bash configuration http://ufbt.pastebin.com/VERNVqw3
<lstdio_> because I'm weird :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-04-04
<joe1> Hi, there can some one help me out. I have trouble with my desktop. Once I set the effect of the compiz usinf the reflection effect, my computer freeze. Now everytime I turn my computer and log on it freeze. Some one told me i need to get to the memory recovery and uninstall the effect. I dont know how to get there, im new
<cprofitt> joe1: you had a question?
<joe1> yes
<joe1> yes i have problems with desktop
<joe1> my cumputer freeze
<joe1> i dont know how to get to the memory recovery and uninstall the reflection effects
<cprofitt> I assume Ubuntu is the OS?
<cprofitt> You mean the compiz effects?
<joe1> yes
<joe1> ubuntu is the ubuntu os
<joe1> and yes the compiz effects
<cprofitt> when you boot the computer are you given a choice of what to boot?
<joe1> yes
<joe1> i have memory recovery and the windows loader
<cprofitt> is one of them recovery
<cprofitt> hmm...
<cprofitt> hold on...
<joe1> yes thats right i have 2 option
<joe1> one said recovery 20 and the recovery 14
<cprofitt> when you get to the login you are ok?
<cprofitt> its just after login right?
<joe1> thats right, is after the login
<cprofitt> you are on 9.10?
<joe1> thats right
<cprofitt> go to the login -- select your name
<cprofitt> but before putting the password in
<cprofitt> change your session from Gnome to Failsafe Gnome
<cprofitt> then enter your password
<joe1> ok, then
<cprofitt> you should be able to change the visual affects to none from that I believe
<cprofitt> testing that now on my other machine
<ibuclaw> failsafe gnome is a plain background with an embedded terminal iirc
<joe1> ok so then i will be able to get to the compiz effects
<ibuclaw> from there, you'll need to start the compizconfig-settings app (or whatever it is called)
<cprofitt> hmm...
<cprofitt> you should be able too
<cprofitt> ibuclaw: it is a gnome session w/o compiz for me
<cprofitt> joe1: looking up how to turn compiz off from failsafe right now
<ibuclaw> cprofitt, then it has changed since I last looked at it then :)
<cprofitt> +1 ibuclaw
<ibuclaw> probably 8.04, or 7.10
<cprofitt> I think it was 9.10 or 9.04 that changed
<joe1> ok il wait
<cprofitt> it shocked me the first time
<cprofitt> joel http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=980835
<cprofitt> joel you can also disable compiz by running the following from terminal
<cprofitt> if it is not simply blur causing the lock up
<cprofitt> metacity --replace
<joe1> some one told me that i can unistall compiz by apt-get reomve compiz
<joe1> but i dont know if that works
<cprofitt> You can -- but I would run the replace command above first
<cprofitt> I can hang here while you try that
<joe1> ok and how can i do that, im sorry im a beginner
<cprofitt> go to Applications -> Accessories -> Terminail
<cprofitt> and then type metacity --replace
<cprofitt> you may have to use sudo
<joe1> right know im using windows
<joe1> i need to restart my computer and run ubuntu
<cprofitt> write this stuff donw then
<cprofitt> then try...
<cprofitt> I can hang here and wait for you
<joe1> ok i can do that
<joe1> this site
<cprofitt> k
<joe1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=980835   tell my the steps to replace
<cprofitt> well that does not do the metacity -- replace
<joe1> and what is the code for the replace
<cprofitt> "metacity --replace"
<cprofitt> just open the terminal
<cprofitt> and type that
<cprofitt> hit enter
<joe1> ok ill do it and then i enter this channer
<cprofitt> k
<beginner_need_he> hello...could anyone here help to configure a router/firewall?
<dockimble> nope
<pedro3005> hello, beginner_need_he
<pedro3005> dockimble, >.> yes we could
<beginner_need_he> thank you!!!
<pedro3005> beginner_need_he, so you need to configure a firewall?
<beginner_need_he> yeah ....shall i just go ahead and tell you what the problem is?
<pedro3005> beginner_need_he, sure
<beginner_need_he> I want to configure a router/firewall and I want to put it between my modem/router that my ISP gave me and my local network
<beginner_need_he> I have an old computer with 2 NIC's
<beginner_need_he> and they are both working
<pedro3005> beginner_need_he, so you wanna make the whole PC a firewall?
<beginner_need_he> if I got it right, i need to connect my modem/router from my ISP to one  of the Nic's and then the to the other one....
<beginner_need_he> yes thats right
<beginner_need_he> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router?highlight=%28%28EasyRouter%29%29#Technical%20Overview
<beginner_need_he> I tried everything there
<beginner_need_he> but it didnt work....
<beginner_need_he> but it feels like im very close
<beginner_need_he> lol
<pedro3005> beginner_need_he, what exactly did you try (and what exactly do you want)?
<pedro3005> duanedesign, ping
<beginner_need_he> ping...
<beginner_need_he> i want to be able to access internet from the computers on the internal network
<beginner_need_he> but I cant : (
<pedro3005> beginner_need_he, then I think the scheme would go: modem > firewall > router > PCs
<geirha> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<beginner_need_he> hmmm...ok
<beginner_need_he> my modem from my ISP is a router aswell
<beginner_need_he> will that make any difference?
<beginner_need_he> thx geirha I'll have a look at it
<pedro3005> beginner_need_he, said router probably has a firewall; why not use it?
<beginner_need_he> oh...lol I see
<beginner_need_he> yeah I could....but Im not really that concerned about the security
<beginner_need_he> I just want to be able to do it....
<beginner_need_he> lol I know it sounds silly
<pedro3005> beginner_need_he, then why do you want a whole computer acting as a firewall?
<beginner_need_he> because it an old computer I'm not using
<beginner_need_he> so I thought I could do something with it....
<beginner_need_he> just a small project
<duanedesign> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router#Use%20your%20desktop%20PC
<duanedesign> d'oh, he left
<stlsaint> duanedesign: WHAT>!!>!> duane is TOO late!?!?!?
<duanedesign> (in grandpa voice) back in the olden days I could post an answer before a user had the question fully typed
<stlsaint> the good ol days LOL
<phillw> lol @ duanedesign so you can tell me how to make a mini-iso the needs 'deb' and not 'squash'; that'd be pretty darn kewl ;-)
<stlsaint> duanedesign: ping
<duanedesign> stlsaint:  pong
<stlsaint> duanedesign: how do you open a weblink in terminator?
<stlsaint> you said you will keep the goosh link open in a terminator window?? how so????
<duanedesign> hmmm
<duanedesign> stlsaint: well i guess you cant. Or at least i dont know how
<duanedesign> stlsaint: i didnt realize it was all javascript
<duanedesign> stlsaint: i guess you could install Lynx
<duanedesign> open the site in lynx in one of your terminator windows
<duanedesign> that might actually work pretty good
<stlsaint> how?
<nhandler> Or links2
<duanedesign> links2, you like better? or about the same
<stlsaint> well elinks is a cli based web browser but thats not what i thought duanedesign was talking about
<nhandler> duanedesign: I haven't used either for a while. But it really depends on what I am doing
<paultag> elinks ftw
<stlsaint> paultag: :)
<stlsaint> i also enjoy elinks
<stlsaint> hrm, elinks+goosh may be a niffty combo
<duanedesign> im gonna try it :)
<stlsaint> hrm, maybe not...i cant seem to get content to post cuz goosh opens up the links in a seperate browser...seems some configs are in order
<tenach> Hello there leoquant
<leoquant> goodevening tenach
<tenach> How are you doing this evening leoquant ?
<leoquant> bad
<shredder12> i just faced the most weird situation to recover ubuntu. A friend of mine after installing karmic, decided to downgrade to gcc 4.3 and so he removed the 4.4 version. Apparently no warnings showed and now he is  unable to install any application.. any way he can get back things again.
<shredder12> or the only solution is to go for a reinstall?
<nigelb> you can get try to get the gcc deb and install it
<shredder12> nigelb, will it be possible without any compiler pre-installed?
<drubin> shredder12: apt-get install gcc ?
<nigelb> I dont know, you can try :)
<nigelb> yeah, ^ might work
<drubin> nigelb:  you shouldn't need gcc to do apt-get
<nigelb> drubin, that was what I was hoping
<drubin> shredder12: might need to do apt-get update first
<shredder12> drubin, nigelb yeah, let me check
<greenkernel> Is Shell Scripting a programming language?
<drubin> greenkernel: yes kinda
<greenkernel> can write a small program like games?
<nigelb> greenkernel, more of a scripting language actually :)
<drubin> greenkernel: no I would not recommend writing games in scripts
<greenkernel> but, it's possible right?
<ducky> shredder12 .debs do not need to be compiled. they already are
<ducky> greenkernel yes...
<greenkernel> please would you recommend an online source which I can learn some basic shell scripting for small games?
<phillw> greenkernel: you would struggle to do games with a shell script, you would be better advised to learn one of 'higher' programmes.
<greenkernel> all right, what should be my first "higher" language (especially in linux)?
<shredder12> drubin, nigelb yeah it worked.. i was confused that every time we install the code gets compiled.. thanks ducky
<drubin> greenkernel: just become something is spossible doesn't mean it should be done.
<nigelb> shredder12, no no, debs are already compiled
<drubin> shredder12: Pleasure
<drubin> nigelb: Not all of them ;-p
<nigelb> drubin, yeah?
<drubin> nigelb: Ye some kernel modules and stuff get compiled.
<nigelb> drubin, but do we apt-get them?
<drubin> nigelb: if you look in /usr/local/src/
<drubin> nigelb: you will see
<nigelb> drubin, empty folder
<drubin> I know my wireless gets compiled or soemthing
<drubin> nigelb: it is very rare that things are compiled via apt-get
<mohi1> Raidsong,
<bodhizazen> 'lo all
<henkie> I'm afraid I messed up my audio when installing medibunto. zero sound
<mohi1> bodhizazen, come to zenix please
<phillw> hiyas henkie, I'd suggest you have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 that covers most of the 'gotchas', quite often it is simply a setting
<yvan300> how do you get permissions to delete a file while on the live cd?
<pedro3005> yvan300, sudo su, i think
<yvan300> pedro3005, i need a definite answer for a support question in the forums :)
<pedro3005> yvan300, :/ wouldn't know
<yvan300> pedro3005, oh ok den
<geirha> gksudo nautilus  will give you a nautilus window with root permissions.  In the terminal,  sudo -i  will give you a root shell.
<Daniturn> Hello
<Daniturn> Can someone please help im on windows 7 at moment and can connect wirelessly and was wondering how i move and add the wireless drivers on to ubuntu 9.10 easily
<AthenosC42> If I tether with unlimited data plan on at&t network will I be charged extra for tethering?
<phillw> AthenosC42: maybe you should ask AT&T ?
<phillw> AthenosC42: http://www.att.com/gen/landing-pages?pid=3312
<AthenosC42> Ok, thank you.
<crofalcon> hello
<crofalcon> can anyone help me with setting the laptop webcam up ?
<crofalcon> on acer 5520g
<running_rabbit07> Installing Cheese via Ubuntu Software Center should get your cam working.
<crofalcon> thanks, seems to be working :D
<running_rabbit07> crofalcon, Awesome :)
<Mindgamer> I need help with 9.10 desktop installation RAID configuration. I am trying to recreate a software array using the Disk Utility but I am having trouble removing the old array... The application is telling me when I try to detach one of the disks that some devices 'are holding /dev/sdc1'. The array was a pure data array and it should be empty, noone or nothing using it so i am confused...
<Mindgamer> oh nevermind.. after a restart, the raid array is gone and i have my 2 disks with empty unallocated space
 * ZachK_ waves to the team...
<Mindgamer> Sigh I dont get it :( After creating a new raid array on 9.10 desktop version... should the new disk be visible in File Browser?
<lukjad86> Mindgamer Raid... doesn't that mean that it's multiple HDs acting as one large redundant one?
<lukjad86> if so, I don't think it would show up, it's not a separate HD but extending the current one
<Mindgamer> well I am trying to set it up as RAID 1 - 2 disks (2TB each) with redundancy - so that I would have one 2TB failsafe disk
<Mindgamer> the Ubuntu OS is on a third separate disk
<Mindgamer> for now I cannot manage setting up the RAID array
<Mindgamer> browsing the docs and forums but most of the info is for creating raid at install time - however i have a previous installation and just need to add disks to the system
<lukjad86> Mindgamer Generally when adding a disk it should show up in Places->Computer
<lukjad86> Have you checked there?
<lukjad86> Other places that they could show up are /media and /mnt
<Mindgamer> yes, it did not show up there - i must have done something wrong. i have deleted my raid configuration and partitions etc for the 2TB disks and have started from scratch
<Mindgamer> thanks, i will check those when i think i have created the raid
<lukjad86> Mindgamer Have you tried booting to the CD ISO of ubuntu and testing to see if it recognizes them
<lukjad86> Okay, see you then :_)
<yvan300> lukjad86, is that you?
<lukjad86> yvan300 It is I
<yvan300> lukjad86, what up with the nick change?
<lukjad86> yvan300 I hate james bond
<yvan300> lukjad86, so why 007 in the first place ? :)
<lukjad86> yvan300 Accident a loooooooooooong time ago. I blame AOL
<yvan300> lukjad86, care to shed some light on the 'incident'?
<lukjad86> yvan300 Okay, I had an account years ago with AOL, and used lukjad. I made another with them a while later but couldn't use the same one so added 007 because I thought it was just a generic thing about spies. By the time I found out who James Bond was, I had a bunch of accounts in that nick.
<yvan300> lukjad86, what's so bad about james???
<lukjad86> yvan300 He's a cold blooded killer-gigolo
<lukjad86> What's to like?
<yvan300> lukjad86, yeah but he has a British accent ! :P
<lukjad86> Not Sean Connery
<lukjad86> His was Scottish
<yvan300> lukjad86, wait which one of the actors u hate?
<lukjad86> None, I hate the character
<yvan300> lukjad86, ah i see, so what has taken the place of opengame in your life?
<lukjad86> opengame?
<Mindgamer> is there something like windw's device manager in ubuntu 9.10?
<Mindgamer> cant find it
<yvan300> lukjad86, you know the space thing
<yvan300> Mindgamer, i think the command lspci, but it's kinda detailed, try it for yourself and see
<Mindgamer> yvan300: tx
<Mindgamer> oh.. i was hoping for a gui
<Mindgamer> o well
<yvan300> Mindgamer, there should be one but i never bothered :D
<stlsaint> gui for what?
<stlsaint> Mindgamer: you in texas?
<yvan300> stlsaint, hardware info
<stlsaint> yvan300: you check repos?
<Mindgamer> stlsaint: i want to find out the driver version for my PCI SATA card.. in windows i access all that kind of info through a gui
<Mindgamer> not a problem.. just that it takes a while to learn and find stuff
<stlsaint> oh ok
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-03-28
<earthling_> Is it possible to keep the same layout/appearance of Firefox 3.6  after upgrading to Firefox 4?
<MrChrisDruif> earthling_: I don't know
<MrChrisDruif> But I don't think so
<earthling_> firefox men > options > un-check tabs on top check menu bar
<earthling_> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/firefox-3-theme-for-firefox/
<earthling_> someon from #FF suggested
<escoloader> there is also a lifehacker.com article dedicated to this
<escoloader> lol
<escoloader> http://lifehacker.com/#!5784783/how-to-fix-annoyances-with-firefox-4s-new-look
<escoloader> chedk that out earthling_
<earthling_> ok,thx
<MrChrisDruif> Thnx
<earthling_> <kbrosnan> view > toolbars > customize
<earthling_> <kbrosnan> drag stop and reload to the left
<earthling_> <kbrosnan> and maybe the home button
<javatexan> if you had to add grails to your ubuntu server, how would one go about that without leaving one's proverbial "butt hangin in the wind"?
<rcconf> hello
<escoloader> hi rcconf
<rcconf> How can I customize tha icon http://i55.tinypic.com/2qv3y49.png ?
<earthling_> right click properties?
<rcconf> earthling_: no, it's for window title
<rcconf> cant right click it and change
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-53277.html maybe
<holstein> ^ is for the show desktop button
<rcconf> lol i want for gnome terminal :)
<rcconf> no show desktop tksanyway
<holstein> rcconf: can you still do custom icons for terminal profiles?
<earthling_> no icon in my title bar
<rcconf> holstein: I cant
<rcconf> im using ambiance theme
<rcconf> maybe thats the problem?
<earthling_> for upgrading to firefox 4 can I uninstall 3.6 and then install from ubuntu software center?
<rcconf> earthling_: no
<rcconf> !ff4
<ubot2> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<rcconf> earthling_: follow the instructions
<rcconf> earthling_: you dontneed to remove, just upgrade it :)
<earthling_> will it keep all my settings?
<rcconf> of course :)
<earthling_> bookmarks
<rcconf> everything.
<earthling_> ?
<earthling_> ok
<earthling_> what does unsupported PPA mean?
<rcconf> earthling_: it means is not supported by Canonical
<rcconf> but it's a official ppa from Firefox team
<rcconf> ;)
<rcconf> it's safe.
<earthling_> it becomes supported over time?
<rcconf> earthling_: firefox 4 only in natty
<rcconf> new ubuntu version
<earthling_> ic
<rcconf> earthling_: oh yeah i dont know
<rcconf> if ubuntu repositories will add firefox 4
<rcconf> but for now you need the PPA
<earthling_> 10.10 still uses 3.6 as official version
<earthling_> ?
<rcconf> yes
<earthling_> because it came out before 4 was released
<rcconf> earthling_: are you using 10.10?
<earthling_> actually Im on 10.04
<earthling_> LTS
<earthling_> Im used to it :)
<rcconf> earthling_: in 10.04 FF 4 showed up automatically in repositories?
<rcconf> without PPA?
<rcconf> oh forget.
<earthling_> 3.6 in software center
<rcconf> yes 3.6 is the latest from ubuntu repositories
<rcconf> in natty will be firefox 4
<rcconf> natty = ubuntu 11.04
<earthling_> yes
<rcconf> :)
<earthling_> :)
<earthling_> !latest ff
<ubot2> Factoid 'latest ff' not found
<earthling_> !latest firefox
<ubot2> Factoid 'latest firefox' not found
<rcconf> it's !ff4
<earthling_> !latest
<ubot2> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<earthling_> ic
<rcconf> ic means?
<earthling_> I see
<earthling_> :)
<rcconf> oh lol.
<rcconf> I just read it :)
<rcconf> said*
<earthling_> got it
<rcconf> :D
<earthling_> roger roger
<earthling_> heh
<earthling_> from the movie Airplane
<rcconf> didnt watch
<rcconf> i need to do someting BBL ma man
<earthling_> so does that command automatically install new updates as they become available?
<earthling_> or do I set that in the browser?
<earthling_> I wait until updates show up in Update Manager
<rcconf> yes earthling_
<earthling_> ok, thx
<rcconf> it will update automatically because of PPA :)
<rcconf> I just add PPA from trusted sources
<earthling_> but only stable updates?
<rcconf> yes
<rcconf> earthling_: for unstable you need to use dev ppa iirc
<earthling_> stable is good
<earthling_> enough for me
<earthling_> you running 4 now?
<rcconf> yes
<earthling_> like it?
<rcconf> it's better than 3.6
<rcconf> earthling_: join #firefox
<earthling_> k :)
<earthling_> cya later
<rcconf> lataz
 * rcconf loves Ubuntu
<earthling_> open source 4 evah!
<Guest80327> I'm having trouble extending my desktop to a second monitor. I can mirror he image just fine, but when i try to uncheck that option, the image i get on the monitor implies that my graphics card crashed? Im a newbie. I was using ubuntu 10.4 and i had the same problem before i upgraded to 10.10 just now. what do i do? thanks
<rcconf> Guest80327: nvidia or ati?
<earthling_> you can use 2 monitors with different images on 1 computer?
<rcconf> I think
<earthling_> far out
<rcconf> my nvidia drivers work fine
<rcconf> clone mode
<rcconf> hdmi out
<rcconf> dual monitor etc
<rcconf> love it
<earthling_> but its the same image I thought
<earthling_> its fun though using TV as a monitor
<rcconf> earthling_: you can divide the image?
<earthling_> not sure, it seemed like that was what Guest80327 was trying to do
<rcconf> earthling_: it's fun but good for getting persistent images TV != LCD monitor
<Guest80327> i gotta find out how to find out my graphics card, will be back:)
<rcconf> and im paranoid about those things
<earthling_> its good for streaming netflix to TV
<rcconf> 5 minutes wit same image in LCD tv "oh nooooo"
<rcconf> :)
<earthling_> actually I use it with my laptop
<earthling_> different OS
<rcconf> earthling_: you should remove panels then
<earthling_> turbotax doesn't support linux
<earthling_> yet
<rcconf> what is turbotax
<earthling_> tax software
<earthling_> in US
<earthling_> income tax
<earthling_> panels, hmm
<rcconf> lol
<rcconf> USA blows
<rcconf> :(
<rcconf> govermnent
<rcconf> at least.
<earthling_> haha
<rcconf> the countrywhere the best and worst happens
<earthling_> I think no govt is perfect
<rcconf> yes but USA gov is a bunch of puppies
<rcconf> mentally sick
<earthling_> I would love to change things, but I am just 1 man
<rcconf> earthling_: kill the media and youll change society
<earthling_> easier said than done
<rcconf> :)
<earthling_> but the reporters will say they are objective
<rcconf> hahaha
<earthling_> and just trying to report the facts
<rcconf> hahaha
<rcconf> fox news :)
<earthling_> :)
<earthling_> "fair and balanced"
<rcconf> even CNN is full of bs
<rcconf> :)
<rcconf> and all TV stations from all over the world copy their news.. false info fte
<rcconf> ftw
<earthling_> its interesting, depending on who you ask, the media has a "liberal bias" or "conservative bias"
<earthling_> here
<Guest80327> I'm using : VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] , and im on a t42 ibm thinkpad laptop
<rcconf> earthling_: politics are actor in real life basically.
<rcconf> Guest80327: try #ubuntu
<rcconf> more ppl
<Guest80327> ok thanks
<earthling_> Shakespeare said we are all actors on a stage
<rcconf> "we are all actors" marlon brando
<rcconf> "the dogs are the best"
<rcconf> ones* :)
<earthling_> I think dogs are more honest than humans
<earthling_> humans can be deceptive
<earthling_> especially when money is involved
<rcconf> because money = wealth and hapinness
<rcconf> money rules ppl lives
<rcconf> sad
<rcconf> story
<earthling_> there is a lot of incentive to lie if it is rewarded
<rcconf> yep
<rcconf> and honest person wont get much but hate
<rcconf> an*
<earthling_> he will get called a troublemaker
<earthling_> or goody goody
<rcconf> lol
<earthling_> or naive
<rcconf> earthling_: do you know anything about hardware?
<earthling_> some
<rcconf> earthling_: im connecting led cables to motherboard
<rcconf> the pin thing shows an arrow
<rcconf> what does that mean
<earthling_> led light cables for decoration?
<rcconf> arrow = number 1?
<earthling_> or indiciation lights?
<rcconf> no the leds for computer case
<earthling_> indiciation
<rcconf> yes
<earthling_> oh
<earthling_> I don't really build computers, but I replace parts now and then
<rcconf> motherboard says nothing about the "arrow" symbol
<rcconf> the manual i mean
<earthling_> is there a manual on website?
<earthling_> of motherboard
<earthling_> or cable
<earthling_> other than one you have
<rcconf> earthling_: MB manual only shows the pins' numbers
<rcconf> connectors
<earthling_> you could look at google images of already finished ones
<rcconf> http://www.techimo.com/forum/storage-related/32984-cant-tell-positive-negative-motherboard-wiring.html
<rcconf> gonna try to read the text on the motherboard
<earthling_> good luck
<rcconf> it just identify the stuff to connect
<rcconf> oh
<rcconf> found something http://www.techiehq.net/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=82730
<rcconf> reset and power led working
<jhanafrog> =)
<jhanafrog> is there a way to automate scp to copy files to a remote system?  i was going to use crontab, but i'm not sure about the password
<s-fox> Hello.
<earthling_> hi s-fox
<s-fox> Hello earthling_ . How are you?
<earthling_> good and you?
<djxcqtion> wats up people
<djxcqtion> Just got Ubuntu
<djxcqtion> and man has it impressed
<djxcqtion> wanted to ask a few questions
<djxcqtion> Firstly WUBI installation vs Full Installation?
<djxcqtion> Which is better
<djxcqtion> Does WUBI installation effect performance?
<djxcqtion> a lot?
<duanedesign> hello djxcqtion
<duanedesign> I would stay away from Wubi
<duanedesign> if you want both just do a dual-boot
 * FractalSquirrel waves to all.
<FractalSquirrel> Anyone awake?
<wolfpack> yes FractalSquirrel
<FractalSquirrel> How goes with you this (Local Time)?
<wolfpack> FractalSquirrel: My timezone is UTC + 5.30
<duanedesign> haha, I am -6.00
<FractalSquirrel> Half hour incriments make it confusing imo.
<FractalSquirrel> -7 with DST here.
<FractalSquirrel> got a question, I've been looking online, but haven't found a working workaround.  I've got Ubuntu Netbook Remix  on an HP Mini 1116nr.  Usually during bootup it gives an screen full of error messenge: udev worker (number) did not accept message  kill it.   The person this netbook will be going to would freak out seeing that as she has trouble with mental illness.
<FractalSquirrel> Is there a way I can hide that screen during boot?
 * JackyAlcine will be right back.
<rcconf> hi all
<rcconf> ready for help
<aztek> yupz
<rcconf> i meant ready *to help
<rcconf> me :)
<aztek> what can i do for you?
<rcconf> nothing right now :)
<rcconf> aztek: I have a question
<rcconf> why would I need the Magic SysRq
<rcconf> ?
<yofel> that's usually used as an emergency interface to the kernel if the system is mostly locked up
<rcconf> hmm
<yofel> !sysrq
<ubot2> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<rcconf> oh I see
<rcconf> yofel: usually I just press reset :(
<rcconf> didnt know about that
<rcconf> pretty good
<rcconf> yofel: so I keep alt+print down and then type earch key at a time?
<yofel> yes
<bdfhjk> this is like ctrl+alt+del in windows?
<bdfhjk> :-)
<yofel> before doing that you might try K too, that will kill X
<yofel> bdfhjk: no, we have ctrl+alt+del too
<yofel> sysrq are direct kernel instructions
<bdfhjk> so it is  'stronger' ?
<yofel> R = get keyboard focus, E = terminate all apps, I = kill all apps, S = sync all disks, U = remount all disks read-only, B = immediate reboot
<yofel> note: nothing prevents you from pressing alt+print+b - except common sense
<yofel> for me usually alt+print+k and ctrl+alt+del is enough to reboot (K = kill everything on current terminal, usually X)
<bdfhjk> I must admit that I did not know about it so far. Thank you yofel for the clarification
<bdfhjk> I will read about it
<udayan_> hi every1. i need help regarding mounting of ntfs filesystems.
<xardas008> can you describe your problem in more details? Maybe i can help you
<xardas008> udayan_, ?
<udayan_> I had Windows XP which due to some reason crashed after which i installed ubuntu 8.10. while on windows i had 50gb of data which i cannot access. one of the partition i formatted to ext3 but it shows the following message when i try to mount it: the mount point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATE (usually /).
<udayan_> For the other partition it shows an error saying that i do not have the privilege to mount it.
<xardas008> mounting only with sudo
<udayan_> i dnt knw. i jst rght cliked on the partition and tried mounting option
<xardas008> and if you try to install ubuntu 10.10? Maybe the ntfs-tools are to old?
<udayan_> i wud be doing that in a couple of days...
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> i need help with something
<xardas008> because Ubuntu 8.10 isn't supported anymore
<xardas008> hi asterismo
<udayan_> in case i upgrade to 10.10. aft that wat procedure should i follow
<asterismo> i installed maverick i386 recently and the default user is "observer"
<asterismo> then i created an other user called "santiago"
<asterismo> then i gave administrator permissions
<asterismo> like observer
<xardas008> udayan_, the best way would be a new installation
<xardas008> udayan_, did you use a seperate home partition?
<asterismo> and then i realized that i can not mount my externa 500GB uab disk
<asterismo> usb*
<xardas008> asterismo, is user "santiago" in group wheel?
<asterismo> it is recognized by disk utility, and i can mount and unmount it
<asterismo> wheel is the name?
<asterismo> only have group www-data
<xardas008> adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare that are all groups my user is in (default ones)
<udayan_> yup. ubuntu is on separate partition. no files other than ubuntu system files are there on it.
<asterismo> the disk does not appear in nautilus devices
<xardas008> i think something like plugdev could be the reason
<xardas008> udayan_, did you specialise the partitions manually or did you let ubuntu create them?
<asterismo> i am on that groups
<asterismo> plugdev...
<udayan_> manually.
<xardas008> so did you specify one for / and one for /home?
<asterismo> i cant acces to the disk starting gksudo nautilus, then the disk appears in nautilus devices
<asterismo> but not from my regular user
<xardas008> asterismo, on console use the command groups with both users and look if both are in the same groups
<udayan_> no
<xardas008> and after adding a user to a group you need to log in new
<xardas008> udayan_, ok then you need to backup your data before upgrade, a direct upgrade would be possible but i can't make sure that everything will work fine
<udayan_> even i think so. dat wud less cumbersome than exploring further.
<asterismo> i will try this
<asterismo> thanks!!
<udayan_> btw if force mount is done wat r the chances of data loss
<xardas008> puh, i don't know maybe someone else in this channel would know that?
<udayan_> okey dokey. thanks a lot buddy!!
<rcconf> If screen is locked is it possible to use the Magig SysRsc key?
<charlie-tca> rcconf:  sometimes it will work, yes
<skeddy> Hello! I was in there a couple of days ago, with a "wrong fs type" problem when trying to mount a hard drive. Still not having any luck with it :-(
<skeddy> One partition is clean according to the ubuntu disk utility, and the other isn't - wondered if this is why I can't mount it?
<charlie-tca> rcconf: I normally try Alt+SysRq+k first, when it locks up. That closes anything on the desktop without saving it, but many times I can log back in with out a full restart then.
<Shyster> hello, how is everyone?
<Shyster> when i try to run a command with "sudo" i get this error
<Shyster> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0640, should be 0440
<Shyster> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<Shyster> anyone have any idea of a solution?
<rcconf> hello
<rcconf> Shyster: your user should be in sudoers?
<rcconf> Shyster: try man visudo
<rcconf> sudo visudo
<rcconf> to make changes
<aveilleux> Shyster: hm. does sudo still operate correctly (and just give you the warning)?
<Shyster> visudo: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<Shyster> visudo: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<Shyster> no
<Shyster> worked fine untill earlier today
<rcconf> your use is not un super users list
<aveilleux> rcconf: That's not it
<rcconf> Shyster: did you type "sudo visudo"
<aveilleux> rcconf: The file has the incorrect permissions
<rcconf> hm
<Shyster> kyleslone@kyleslinuxlaptop:~$ sudo visudo
<Shyster> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0640, should be 0440
<Shyster> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<aveilleux> Shyster: Hm, this may be a problem. The way I would have normally fixed this would be to sudo chmod /etc/sudoers 0440
<Shyster> but i cant ran any sudo commands
<aveilleux> Shyster: The way you have to fix it this time around, though, is to reboot into recovery mode (it's one of the options in your GRUB menu), which logs you into root
<aveilleux> Shyster: And then chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers
<Shyster> ah ok
<Shyster> i will give it a try
<Shyster> i was try to join the domain with this linux box here at work must have tweeked the wrong thing lol
<rcconf> lole
<rcconf> is there a way to select in terminal using keyboard only?
<rcconf> text
<bioterror> shadeslayer, https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/likewise-open.html
<shadeslayer> er?
<bioterror> sorry
<bioterror> oh, shyster quit
<bioterror> and my connection lags alot
<rcconf> hm
<sealance> hey, I'm stuck installing a package on ubuntu, i'm very new to it and don't know how to do it, is this the right place to ask? thanks :)
<rcconf> sealance: sudo apt-get install packagename
<sealance> thats the problem, its slightly more complicated that that, I'm installing it on an ubuntu laptop without internet, the program i was told to install was wicd, so I downloaded a tar.gz and now I'm trying to install it, but I just don't understant how to
<johnny77> sealance: do you have a live CD?
<sealance> the iso image i downloaded was burnt into a USB stick, my laptop's cd doesen't work
<sealance> I can burn it on my pendrive again if its needed
<bioterror> tar zxvf wicd-asdsad.tar.gz
<bioterror> cd wicd
<bioterror> ./configure
<bioterror> make
<bioterror> make install clean
<bioterror> but why wicd?
<rcconf> sealance: do you want wicd to connect to wireless?
<rcconf> sealance: you make a usb live cd
<sealance> well, my wireless card on ubuntu has never worked, so I filed a ticket and they told me to use ndiswrapper, which apparently doesen't work either (well I don't really know, the guy just abandoned teh ticket), so I came here and they told me to use wicd
<rcconf> no need for cds
<rcconf> sealance: you can use ndiswrapper to install windows wireless drivers
<rcconf> sealance: make a usb live
<rcconf> boot and check if it detects the wireless
<bioterror> asdsadasd
<bioterror> some needs a teaching
<bioterror> wicd wont fix your problem
<sealance> right, thats what they told me, so I installed a windows driver for my wireless card but it didnt seem to pick up any wireless signals
<rcconf> sealance: did you reboot?
<sealance> yeah, first thing i did
<bioterror> aveilleux, hop
<sealance> i can try again, see if theres anything leading to the problem
<rcconf> wireless drivers pain in arse
<bioterror> szczur, have you played with ndiswrapper
<rcconf> im lucky that wireless work fine
<rcconf> szczur: ?
<szczur> bioterror, not much
<bioterror> same here, and I'm about to hit the sack
 * szczur reads the backlog
<johnny77> sealance: what type of network card do you have?
<sealance> they are a pain, but thanks for helping out :) so let me see, i'll get ndiswrapper back on installed and i'll mount that driver, see what we can do from there
<sealance> i'm running on an acer aspire 1410, apparently according to the ticket guy I have an InProComm 2220
<sealance> once i installed the 2220 chipset driver i was able to enable wireless, but no signals were picked up, thats as far as i got
<szczur> sealance, have you tried ndisgtk, it's easy to install windows driver with it. unpack the driver -> run ndisgtk -> locate the inf file insde the folder with driver and choose it
<szczur> it should work
<sealance> ok willdo
<sealance> i have ndisgtk somewhere
<sealance> ok, did that, now on that little screen i have a neti2220 driver installed
<johnny77> sealance: I'd also run   lspci -vnn  in the terminal to verify the chipset
<sealance> willdo
<sealance> says ethernet controller [0200] inprocomm inc. 2220 802.11g [17fe:2220]
<sealance> oh and it also says "kernel driver in use: ndiswrapper"
<sealance> and capabilities: <access denied>
<sealance> then the subsystem, flags, i(o ports and memory values
<rcconf> Description: graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers)
<aveilleux> bioterror: Say what?
<rcconf>  ndisgtk is a GTK+ based frontend for ndiswrapper, allowing an easy way to
<rcconf>  install Windows wireless drivers.
<bioterror> aveilleux, are you familiar with ndiswrapper?
<aveilleux> bioterror: Kind of
<aveilleux> sealance: What arch are you running? 32- or 64-bit?
<sealance> i'd swear i'm on 32, there any way to double check?
<aveilleux> sealance: in Terminal, uname -r
<aveilleux> er
<aveilleux> no
<aveilleux> sealance: uname -m
<szczur> dpkg --print-architecture
<sealance> aveilleux: says 2.6.35-22-generic
<aveilleux> sealance: I meant uname -m
<sealance> szczur: i386
<sealance> aveilleux: oh sorry, i386
<aveilleux> sealance: okay, that's 32-bit
<aveilleux> sealance: Where did you get the drivers from?
<sealance> aveilleux: the man from the ticket I filed a long time ago gave me a link, I can get that for you if you need it
<aveilleux> sealance: yes please
<sealance> aveilleux: hey, I'm pretty sure it was the a802.zip from this page http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/notebook/tm_4000.html
<sealance> then inside i was told there was an .inf file (there were 2, under win2k and under winxp folders, I used the in2k)
<aveilleux> sealance: You need the .inf, .sys and .cat files
<aveilleux> I recommend using the WinXP ones since they're probably more up-to-date
<rcconf> yep
<aveilleux> sealance: Use ndisgtk to uninstall the old driver, then extract all the files under winxp into the same folder and install the inf file again
<sealance> that sounds great, ok i'll do that. right now I have that winxp folder under a "a802" folder under an "opt" folder in my filesystem
<sealance> is that cool or should I move all that soemwhere else?
<aveilleux> sealance: Where is opt/ located?
<sealance> aveilleux: directly under filesystem
<aveilleux> sealance: Noooo no no
<aveilleux> sealance: You don't have the proper permissions to edit that directory. Linux isn't like Windows, you shouldn't stray out of your home directory (~/) unless you know what you're doing
<sealance> aveilleix: sounds like it shouldn't be there :) thats where the tutorial told me to put it under, where should that winxp file be in then? home? ok
<aveilleux> sealance: Yes, in your home directory
<aveilleux> sealance: The tutorial was probably geared at advanced users, or people using something like Arch or Gentoo
<sealance> aveilleux: phew, thanks, now its under home/winxp
<sealance> i'll uninstall that driver and install it again
<sealance> sys cat and inf are all under the same folder, that ok?
<aveilleux> sealance: That's how it should be
<sealance> aveilleux: great, now I installed it, I'll reboot now, or should i do something else?
<aveilleux> sealance: You don't have to reboot, just log out and log back in
<sealance> aveilleux: ok, I'm back in, how do I know it worked? and by the way, I don't see my wireless icon on my taskbar
<rcconf> hello
<rcconf> im trying to select text in screen
<rcconf> it shows "xxx copied to buffer"
<rcconf> but then i try to ctrl shift v
<rcconf> and does not paste
<rcconf> help
<holstein> rcconf: what terminal?
<rcconf> gnome terminal
<holstein> rcconf> gnome terminal
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i just high-lighted that ^
<holstein> right-clicked
<holstein> pasted
<holstein> ^ copied*
<rcconf> holstein: without keyboard.
<rcconf> oops
<rcconf> without mouse!
<holstein> and pasted with cntrl+shift+v
<rcconf> im just using the keyboard
<rcconf> ..
<aveilleux> sealance: Yeah it's a glitch in network-manager-gnome. Right-click and move very slowly in the empty spaces in the status bar until you see the wireless menu pop up
<holstein> rcconf: in the future
<rcconf> ctrl+a+esc that i select
<holstein> you should lead with that
<rcconf> holstein: you didnt get.
<rcconf> holstein: im using screen in gnome terminal
<holstein> rcconf: yeah
<holstein> i get it
<rcconf> i selected and copied the text
<holstein> you didnt say anything about not having a mouse though
<rcconf> but when i paste nothing happens.
<holstein> BUT, im up to date now
<rcconf> k
<sealance> aveilleux: hey no sign of it, there are no empty spaces on the right side of the bar (right to left power button, time/calendar, mail, volume, battery and a separator - two dots)
<aveilleux> sealance: The gaps between the icons.
<MrChrisDruif> rcconf: pasting in terminal?
<MrChrisDruif> With keyboard?
<rcconf> no
<rcconf> selecting text and paste in screen
<rcconf> the problem is the pasting
<rcconf> it's not pastign the text that copied
<MrChrisDruif> In what kind of screen rcconf?
<holstein> screen
<holstein> the app
 * holstein assumes
<holstein> !screen
<ubot2> screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<rcconf> i know that.
<rcconf> holstein: screen
<rcconf> ctrl+alt+esc
<rcconf> hit space
<rcconf> select text with arrows
<rcconf> hit space
<rcconf> text copied
<rcconf> then i try to paste it
<rcconf> nothing happens.
<rcconf> 22:39:25 <yitz_> ctrl+a ]  for paste
<aveilleux> rcconf: Idunno, I can't duplicate
<holstein> rcconf: i was just answering the question 'what kind or screen'
<rcconf> k
<sealance> aveilleux: hey sorry, no sign of it, now my mail and volume icons disappeared, hmph
<aveilleux> sealance: You may have accidentally removed the indicator-applet
<sealance> aveilleux: is there any way to get that back on?
<aveilleux> sealance: Right-click on an empty space, add to panel
<holstein> rcconf: can you try from tty?
<aveilleux> sealance: This is the reason I use Wicd instead of network-manager-gnome, but Wicd doesn't play well with ndiswrapper
<rcconf> holstein: to paste in screen is this way:
<rcconf> ctrl + a then ]
<rcconf> :=)
<rcconf> complicated but works.
<holstein> hey, if it works :)
<rcconf> yep
<rcconf> im gonna write it up
<sealance> aveilleux: hah ok, well i got my mail/battery/volume back on, no sign of wireless though
<sealance> aveilleux: so wicd won't work with ndiswrapper... anything else better than the gnome one will?
<rcconf> gnome network manager
<aveilleux> rcconf: That's what network-manager-gnome is
<sealance> hey I found this piece of code on a forum "nm-applet --sm-disable", would that so anything in respect to the disappearance of the icon?
<aveilleux> sealance: Not to my knowledge. Keep poking around between the icons.
<aveilleux> sealance: I don't use indicator-applet (I use Notification Area), so idunno
<sealance> aveilleux: ok, well i'm unfamiliar with all of them, so if anything is out there that can help me get wireless on my laptop, whatever it is I'll use it :)
<aveilleux> sealance: Do you use the mail icon?
<sealance> aveilleux: right now I don't use anything
<aveilleux> sealance: Okay, then you can safely remove it. Let me write a guide real quick...
<sealance> aveilleux: thank you!
<aveilleux> sealance: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/aveilleux/MiscGuides#preview
<sealance> aveilleux: ok, did that, now i have a volume control and a battery icon, still no sign of wireless
<sealance> should i make another one but instead of volume write gnome-network-manager in the command?
<aveilleux> sealance: no, that'll just duplicate it. Keep trying. I know it's there
<aveilleux> sealance: Move one pixel at a time
<sealance> found it
<aveilleux> sealance: When you join a network, the icon will come back
<sealance> aveilleux: says enable networking, enable wireless, enable notifications, connection information, edit conections...  and about
<sealance> ok, well how do I join a network?
<aveilleux> sealance: Enable wireless
<sealance> theres a tick next to it
<aveilleux> sealance: er wait
<sealance> should be enabled
<aveilleux> sealance: stay on that spot, then normal-click
<sealance> ok
<aveilleux> sealance: Then a list of networks should pop up
<sealance> nope, under wireless says disconnected in dark black, then jumps to vpn connections
<aveilleux> yeah, you need to join a network
<sealance> sorry, how do I do that?
<aveilleux> sealance: Does your router broadcast its SSID?
<sealance> wow, you got me there, if SSID is the name, then yes, under Jazztel Wireless
<aveilleux> sealance: Now we're into the actual usage of network-manager-gnome, which I am unfortunately unfamiliar with
<aveilleux> sealance: Since I haven't used it for over a year
<sealance> aveilleux: oh well, thank you so much for helping me out on this
<sealance> know anybody familiar with the network manager gnome?
<aveilleux> sealance: You've gotten this far, I'm sure you can figure it out lol
<aveilleux> Open message to the room, someone help sealance on how to use network-manager-gnome
<sealance> yeah, i've gotten this far cause people helped me :P but thanks :)
<aveilleux> sealance: No problem
<johnny77> sealance: did you find the icon?
<sealance> yeah, well its hidded but I can locate it
<aveilleux> sealance: The machine I'm on right now is actually tethered to the wired network because it'd need ndiswrapper to use the wireless chipset
<johnny77> sealance: what do you see when you left click the icon?
<g00dness> i create a partition and i don't know to edit what shall i chose "use as : ext3 " ?
<sealance> aveilleux: well I'd do othe same, just that at home i share wireless with my neighbours and I move around a lot, so hotels, workplaces, bars, all are wireless :)
<aveilleux> g00dness: Can you not let Ubuntu automatically partition?
<g00dness> i have 2 partition
<g00dness> 1 ubuntu
<g00dness> and 1 backtrack
<sealance> johnny77: in dark i see wired network, device not managed, wireless networks, disconnected, and in white VPN connections, connect to hidden wireless network, create new wireless network
<aveilleux> g00dness: There should be an option to resize the existing partition and use the freed space
<aveilleux> sealance: OH
<aveilleux> sealance: I know this one!
<g00dness> aveilleux i 'm started from 0
<g00dness> ;)
<g00dness> i'm here at partition edit , "use at : ......... " and "mount point: ..........."
<g00dness> i don't know what to choose
<aveilleux> g00dness: Use as ext3 and mount point /
<sealance> aveilleux: yes? lol
<aveilleux> sealance: Just gotta find the right file to edit, 1 sec
<g00dness> tu aveilleux
<g00dness> ty*
<sealance> aveilleux, you might just be god hah
<g00dness>  this the same and for the 2'nd partition ?
<aveilleux> sealance: in Terminal, gksudo gedit /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<aveilleux> sealance: Change managed=false to managed=true
<aveilleux> sealance: Then log out and log back in again
<aveilleux> sealance: The caps are important
<aveilleux> g00dness: No, use as: do not use for that one
<g00dness> aveilleux ok
<sealance> aveilleux: NetworkManager.conf is empty
<aveilleux> sealance: Er, then something was misspelled
<aveilleux> sealance: Close without saving
<sealance> willdo
<aveilleux> sealance: do this: gksudo gedit /etc/Netw<tab>/Net<tab> (keep typing if a single tab doesn't complete the file)
<g00dness> aveilleux swap spase recommended ??
<g00dness> space*
<sealance> aveilleux: cool, did that, first one autocompleted, the .conf file didnt and had to manually retype it
<aveilleux> g00dness: It's not entirely necessary anymore
<g00dness> a ok si go forward
<g00dness> so*
<aveilleux> sealance: Okay, so you opened the file and it had contents
<aveilleux> g00dness: Sure
<g00dness> ty
<sealance> aveilleux: no, it didnt't
<sealance> aveilleux: shouldnt the file be names nm-system-settings.conf?
<aveilleux> sealance: once you get to NetworkManager/ hit Tab twice and see what files are there
<aveilleux> sealance: It may have changed
<aveilleux> sealance: What are the files that are listed"
<aveilleux> ?
<sealance> aveilleux: yup, only 1 file, nm-system-settings.conf
<sealance> that on?
<sealance> aveilleux: ok, changed from false to true
<sealance> and i'll log back in
<aveilleux> sealance: Yep
<sealance> aveilleux: whazzam! theres a nice wireless icon on the bar
<sealance> aveilleux, with a ! sign
<aveilleux> sealance: What's the warning
<sealance> aveilleux: no idea, is it a warning?
<sealance> aveilleux: probably telling me it ain't conencted
<aveilleux> sealance: Left-click and see if any networks show up
<sealance> aveilleux: nothing
<aveilleux> sealance: What about if you hover over "Wireless"?
<sealance> aveilleux: nothing, plus its very dark and grayish, like disabled-like
<aveilleux> hm
<sealance> very weird indeed
<sealance> any ideas?
<rcconf> use ethernet cable
<rcconf> :p
<aveilleux> sealance: Hm, I'm really not sure.
<sealance> rcconf: I would if i could
<johnny77> sealance: what do you see if you run sudo iwconfig in terminal?
<sealance> for lo and eth0 no wireless extensions
<sealance> and some info on wlan0
<johnny77> do you see mode for wlan0?
<johnny77> what does it say?
<sealance> managed
<sealance> johnny77: need anything else from wlan0?
<johnny77> sealance: I think aveilleux was trying to set the mode to managed. I was just checking to see what it currently is set.
<sealance> johnny77: yeah, we changed it from managed=false to true
<johnny77> sealance: Does wlan0 list the correct ESSID?
<sealance> johnny: I don't know what an ESSID is, but it says ESSID:off/any
<johnny77> sealance: Just so i understand what exactly do you see between Wireless Networks and VPN Connections when you left-click?
<rcconf> sealance: ESSID is where you connect to
<rcconf> name of wireless access point
<rcconf> johnny77: his problem is wireless drivers
<sealance> rcconf: thanks
<johnny77> rcconf: I was thinking that aveilleux set him up with the correct drivers.
<johnny77> I thought he was having trouble getting gnome-network-manager to see his wireless connection.
<rcconf> sealance: were you successful with ndiswrapper?
<sealance> rcconf: what do you mean by successful? I don't see any wireless signals, but on the ndisgtk it says theres a driver installed
<rcconf> sealance: does it detect your wireless'
<rcconf> ?
<sealance> no, i'm unable to detect any signals at all
<rcconf> sealance: are you using network manager applet?
<sealance> whats that?
<rcconf> sealance: nm-applet
<sealance> rcconf: how can I tell?
<rcconf> sealance: alt+f
<rcconf> and type nm-applet
<rcconf> to open it
<sealance> alt+f?
<sealance> nothing happens
<sealance> but on the terminal it says its already running
<sealance> rcconf: and it said warning, can't initialize d.bus
<rcconf> sealance: because network-manager service is not running
<rcconf> sealance: try type sudo service network-manager start
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-03-29
<rcconf> and
<rcconf> sudo service networking start
<sealance> on network manager it says job is already running
<rcconf> and networking?
<rcconf> is it running?
<sealance> networking stop/waining
<sealance> waiting*
<rcconf> sealance: sudo service networking restart
<rcconf> then type ifconfig -a to list devices
<sealance> restart unknown instance
<rcconf> hm o,o
<rcconf> try again
<sealance> restart: Unknown Instance:
<rcconf> sealance: with sudo?
<rcconf> sealance: take a look http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1489373
<sealance> yup, sudo
<sealance> ecconf: i need a chkconfig package?
<sealance> rcconf: i need a chkconfig package? *
<rcconf> let me read
<rcconf> oh
<rcconf> wait
<rcconf> sealance: you need to sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<rcconf> :)
<rcconf> it doesnt work with sudo service.
<sealance> ok hold on, let me type out a summary of what just happened
<sealance> reconfiguring network interfaces...
<rcconf> yes
<sealance> there is already a pid file
<rcconf> now type ifconfig -a
<rcconf> and paste the output in pastebin.com
<sealance> ok, pastebin.com?
<sealance> ok, hold on, I'll need to get a pendrive to copy it
<rcconf> oh ye:P
<rcconf> sealance: I've never used nwsdiswrapper so i cant help you much on that :(
<sealance> ok 1 sec
<sealance> let me explain what just happened
<sealance> i have this prblem with usbs, i reboot and they worked, so i rebooted, and checked the wireless icon too
<sealance> now i pick up all wireless signals
<sealance> :D
<sealance> just connected to my wireless one
<sealance> and it works :P
<sealance> rcconf, availleux, you guys are great, thank you so much for your time
<rcconf> :p
<rcconf> let me read
<rcconf> sealance: with ndiswrapper?
<sealance> yeah
<rcconf> sealance: default driver didnt work?
<rcconf> ubuntu one
<sealance> with availleux we fixed the ndiswrapper, and with you the network manager
<sealance> no, didnt work
<rcconf> sealance: ok one advice
<sealance> yeah
<rcconf> save all this chat or just the important stuff
<rcconf> for future reference
<rcconf> ;)
<sealance> ok no problem
<aveilleux> sealance: aveilleux*
<rcconf> :P
<rcconf> sealance: when you want to write a nickname write the first letter and hit TAB
<rcconf> letters*
<aveilleux> sealance: Or first few
<sealance> aveilleux: thanks, willdo :P
<sealance> ok, well thank you all, i'm gunna leave
<rcconf> bye sealance
<rcconf> have fun
<sealance> bye! hah willdo! :P
<LukasB> Hi, can anybody please recommend a photo editor for ubuntu?
<rcconf> gimp
<LukasB> Its mainly about resizing...
<rcconf> crop and resize?
<rcconf> try Viewnior
<LukasB> yeah... things like that
<rcconf> but simple program right
<rcconf> (i hate gimp for that)
<rcconf> viewnior doesnt resize :(
<LukasB> hmm... I had gimp on windows... I try Viewnior... oh okay >D
<LukasB> :D
<rcconf> just cropt
<rcconf> LukasB: did u try default image viewer in ubuntu?
<rcconf> forget. it sucks
<LukasB> SO it would be sudo apt-get install Viewnior?
<rcconf> for editing*
<rcconf> LukasB: no, you would need to add a PPA to the repositories
<LukasB> Yes I tried...
<LukasB> Oh... What is PPA?
<rcconf> what about
<rcconf> shotwell photo manager?
<rcconf> is inapplications > graphics >
<LukasB> Yes shotwell photo viewer and shotwell photo manager... no use for that...
<rcconf> damn
<rcconf> LukasB: open up software center
<rcconf> search for image editor
<rcconf> LukasB: i found this http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/09/17/nautilus-image-converter-quickly-resize-or-rotate-images-within-nautilus/
<rcconf> might be insteresting
<rcconf> gonna try myself
<rcconf> thereis a lot of apps in software center
<LukasB> k I am right behind you... my mashine is quite slow so give me some time... xD
<rcconf> x)
<rcconf> LukasB: in software center go to graphics section
<rcconf> painting and editing
<LukasB> Yes I can imagine... :) I am launching my software center and open office drawing at the same time and my computer is on its knees... :D
<LukasB> I think I give OpenOffice a try...
<LukasB> No need to install anything...
<rcconf> just give Ubuntu a try in general
<LukasB> Try that first, than look for alternatives if necessary
<rcconf> if you dont need windows apps
<LukasB> What do you mean, give ubuntu a try? The included software?
<rcconf> you can also use some in ubuntu using Wine
<rcconf> LukasB: the operating system in general
<rcconf> is better. software is different. but in the end it's better than windows in many aspects :)
<LukasB> Oh yes I do... thats why I am in this channel... :)
<rcconf> bbl
<LukasB> But istalling firefox 4.0 yesterday was a bit of a mission :D little bit different to windwos
<LukasB> To be honest, I didn't discover a big technical advantage yet... Although there a few very nice functions and it is for free. But the best is the great support!!!
<LukasB> rcconf: Okay, thank you! I am back later, too
<johnny77> LukasB: If you are still here, try www.picnik.com It is an online picture editor.
<LukasB> johnny77: Thank you!
<johnny77> LukasB: No Problem. I use it for all my photo editing, but all I ever need is just the basics.
<_spacer_> hey ho
<_spacer_> ubuntu server for internet share.  is this a good idea?
<_spacer_> i have really really crappy internet. 4 laptops, one pc for server, one for desktop, and two (maybe three) xboxes
<holstein> _spacer_: anything with SSH will be nice and secure
<_spacer_> and reliable?
<holstein> seems like you are talking about locally
<holstein> i mean, theres not really a server thats going to make your internet more reliable
<holstein> ubuntu is just awsome, not magical
<_spacer_> well i realize that.  but i mean in terms of the server sharing reliably.
<holstein> its linux
<holstein> it'll share whatever you want
<holstein> however you want it
<holstein> _spacer_: have you checked out something like dropbox?
<_spacer_> i need to be able to get controll of the internet coming and going out of my household.
<holstein> http://holstein.shacknet.nu/dropbox/
<holstein> _spacer_: maybe a router?
<_spacer_> for example i would like to be able to shut down specific ips
<holstein> some kind of gateway
<holstein> i like ddwrt
<_spacer_> and possibly controll the bandwidth aswell.  one of my sons likes to download 12 youtube vids at the same time
<_spacer_> well my other son wants to play xbox
<holstein> yeah, i would look at a gateway
<holstein> you can do that with ubuntu though i suppose
<_spacer_> from time to time i am required to send largefile via email for work
<holstein> _spacer_: ubuntuserver = ubuntu
<holstein> you can install the normal ubuntu desktop
<holstein> and run whatever from the server install you want
<holstein> _spacer_: something like dropbox would just be running in the background
<holstein> and sync as needed
<holstein> til its sync'd
<_spacer_> i would like to run abox headless out of of my closet
<holstein> sure
<holstein> mine is in the crawl-space :)
<_spacer_> ok here then. is this possible...
<holstein> its linux
<holstein> and open-source
<holstein> its all possible
<holstein> do you want to set it up, is the question
<_spacer_> i have my crappy rural internet run through my closet box. i have two network cards installed in that box
<holstein> cool
<holstein> whats running on there?
<_spacer_> out from there into my router wrt120 linksys
<holstein> well, thats 2 points for network adminstration like you are looking for
<holstein> with linux on the box as a firewall/gateway
<_spacer_> right now 10.10, but i think i am gonna burn it down and start fresh...i think i screwed somehting up there
<holstein> OR ddwrt on the router
<holstein> ddwrt is easier in my opinion
<holstein> and you already have the hardware
<holstein> so why not?, right
<_spacer_> will the ddwrt work on my router?
<holstein> hmmm, acutally, i dont think it is supported
<_spacer_> brb
<holstein> http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/support/router-database
<holstein> a supported one is like 15 bucks though
<holstein> at the charity shop
<_spacer_> i didn't think so
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> most are
<holstein> i have the 150
<_spacer_> so how about running thru the server
<holstein> and a bunch of wrt54g's
<holstein> _spacer_: sure
<holstein> you'll want some kind of router/gateway
<_spacer_> yeah i have crap luck with routers
<holstein> and you can use the router you have like a switch
<_spacer_> unhappy child, brb  again
<_spacer_> is it difficult to configure ubuntu to share internet?
<holstein> _spacer_: i would say do-able
<holstein> ive only done it with the GUI
<holstein> but, i know its possible
<_spacer_> ok how difficult would it be to configure the server from a seperate box running the GUI?
<holstein> i wouldnt let the GUI be a concern
<holstein> if it is
<holstein> just install the normal ubuntu
<holstein> and VNC into it
<holstein> you can run that headless
<holstein> and SSH into it too like you would a server
<holstein> *a typical server
<_spacer_> i tried that to no avail  (vnc headless)
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> thats one of those things that 'just works'
<holstein> the server is integrated into the desktop
<holstein> so, you just turn it on
<_spacer_> what version did you set that up on?
<holstein> version of ubuntu?
<_spacer_> yes
<holstein> 8.04 - now
<_spacer_> yeah, i think there is some difficulty setting that up on 10.10 for some reason.
<holstein> worked for me
<holstein> _spacer_: try different clients
<_spacer_> cool
<holstein> also, try 10.04
<holstein> its the LTS release
<holstein> thats what is, and will be on my server
<holstein> and production machines
<_spacer_> 10.4 is better than 10.10?
<holstein> no
<holstein> its just the LTS (long term support)
<holstein> usually considered more stable
<_spacer_> i see
<holstein> or boring, depending on how you look at it ;)
<holstein> you can do it all with 10.10 though
<holstein> if you really like it
<_spacer_> stable is def.more exciting to me, as it allows me to do otherbthings
<holstein> but, right now, you might as well do 11.04
<holstein> thats pretty stable, and almost final
<_spacer_> i have the image for 10.10, and i may have mentioned my internet is pretty lame
<holstein> dont worry too much then
<_spacer_> any how, can you point me at a doc or something for this project? i'm so newb i'm not really sure what to look for?
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/15591/resources-for-making-an-ubuntu-based-router
<holstein> ^ seems relavant
<holstein> thats the easy GUI way that i have tried
<_spacer_> ok thanks...gonna have a read.
<_spacer_> hey is firestarter still relevant?
<charlie-tca> yes
<_spacer_> cool thx
<T_N_T> Hello I have an Acer Aspire One AOD250-1151 and just installed 10.10 and the wireless card is not working "device not ready(firmware missing)" what do I need to do/can I download the drivers somewhere/how do I install them?
<T_N_T> I have looked for help on the forums, but can't find my specific problem, there is a message in boot that tells me where to download but can't see it goes too fast
<aveilleux> T_N_T: Have you tried doing dmesg |tail ?
<T_N_T> in terminal?
<T_N_T> "skipping edid probe due to cached edid" + ext4-fs (loop0): re-mounted. Opts: errors:remount-ro,commit=0
<T_N_T> aveilleux , what does all that mean?
<aveilleux> hm
<aveilleux> T_N_T: I'll admit, I'm not good with filesystem problems
<T_N_T> thats a filesystem problem? how does that affect why the wireless card won't work?
<aveilleux> T_N_T: That error is filesystem-related. You said you're having wireless card problems?
<T_N_T> yes
<T_N_T> aod 250-1151 "device not ready, firmware missing"
<T_N_T> it gave me some message where to download the driver at boot, but it goes too quick to see it
<aveilleux> T_N_T: You can always do dmesg |more if you feel like scrolling through all the logs
<T_N_T> ok\ thx
<T_N_T> on my other notebook no issues, but this one has been frustrating, I do love Ubuntu though
<T_N_T> very clean OS
<T_N_T> there are a huge amount of messages to look through
<T_N_T> just found the message I need
<T_N_T> aveilleux thanks for your help
<aveilleux> T_N_T: No problem
<DrHurt2011_> So if I don't have ubuntu or wubi in my add/remove programs list, and no ubuntu or wubi directory in my C drive, and there are unknown partitions in my Computer Management, then I've done something horribly wrong if I want to uninstall ubuntu, no??
<LukasB> Why have you done something wrong? Seems like its all removed...
<rcconf> I have an issue: I added Ubuntu Dev Audio PPA and upgraded the audio packages. Then I purged the PPA... And now I have obsolete packages. How can I rollback to the previous version of pulseaudio etc?
<arbius> getting login screen on liveCD. is ther a default login/password?  i tried ubuntu and blank.
<rcconf> arbius: try ubuntu ubuntu
<rcconf> or blank blank
<arbius> ok , will try
<rcconf> downgrade packages synaptic?
<rcconf> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<rcconf> why?
<rcconf> help with pulseaudio pls
<aztek> what wrong with your audio?
<rcconf> packages
<rcconf> I added PPA dev
<rcconf> upgraded.. now i want to downgrade it
<rcconf> removed the ppa, updated the repositories
<rcconf> and now i cant install pulseaudio
<rcconf> pulseaudio:
<rcconf>   Depends: libpulse0 (=1:0.9.22~0.9.21+stable-queue-32-g8478-0ubuntu21.1) but 1:0.9.22-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<rcconf> and if i remove libpulse0 it will remove many audio applications
<rcconf> how do i solve this?
<aztek> oh, this case new to me...
<rcconf> :(
<rcconf> now he parts..
<rcconf> ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa
<rcconf> solved
 * aztek maleset
<sealance> quick question, is it possible to install software from the ubuntu software center without inserting the live cd?
<DarkwingDuck> sealance: as long as you have an internet connection and ubuntu is installed
<sealance> DarkwingDuck: yup, I have both of those, but it still asks for the cd, any way to tell it not to?
<tsimpson> you probably want to remove the CD from the software sources
<sealance> tsimpson: how?
<camelinahat> sealance: Click on "edit" and "software sources"
<AJH101> 2EYB6ARD *R6B3E0S *3EASE HE3*!
<camelinahat> Try "FN" and Numlock (or function or something similar)
<AJH101> well guessed sir! thank you VERY much :-)
<camelinahat> Heh, no problem I've seen it a few times. Glad to help :)
<sealance> camelinahat: thanks, it worked
<camelinahat> sealance: No problem, glad to help :)
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> I'm going to set up a box to only play music, with ncmpcpp and no X
<kristian-aalborg> the end user is a Win user and not really that much into computing... how do I make it easy for him to move music over to the box?
<kristian-aalborg> should I ensure there's an ntfs partition?
<aveilleux> kristian-aalborg: FTP
<kristian-aalborg> hi aveilleux
<aveilleux> kristian-aalborg: Or, a Samba share
<kristian-aalborg> this is likely to be on a network, yes
<kristian-aalborg> with ftp I guess he could do it in a browser?
<aveilleux> kristian-aalborg: No, FTP uses an FTP client
<aveilleux> kristian-aalborg: Most browsers (Firefox or Opera are the ones I know of) can only pull down
<kristian-aalborg> ah yes
<kristian-aalborg> so emelFM or something like that
<kristian-aalborg> hmm... emelFM is *nix only, it seems... what's the most user-friendly GPL file manager for Win?
<kristian-aalborg> and by "user friendly", I don't mean "simple vi-like key bindings", like some people do ;)
<camelinahat> file manager in windows supports ftp
<kristian-aalborg> the built-in one?
<camelinahat> Yep. Windows Explorer support FTP both anonymous and with authentication.
<aveilleux> kristian-aalborg: Windows Explorer works, as camelinahat mentioned,
<aveilleux> kristian-aalborg: I personally use Filezilla
<kristian-aalborg> I'm proud to say I haven't really used it for 5 years ;)
<kristian-aalborg> I was thinking about filezilla too... so that I could reproduce whatever problems the EU might have
<camelinahat> Just in the address bar (or the "breadcrumbs" for vista/Win 7) delete whatever is in there for say Documents. enter in ftp://user:pass@localnet.host (or leave off the user:pass and they can then go file and log in)
<kristian-aalborg> this removes the need for a common FS, right?
<camelinahat> Correct. No need to setup and configure samba as well.
<camelinahat> Educating the user on how to access the ftp with windows explorer is about all that's required. But then you'd still have to do that even with a network drive
<kristian-aalborg> I still think this is the proper way
<kristian-aalborg> the other thing I could think of was a script to mount and copy an usb pen, but that could easily go awry
<kristian-aalborg> I'll probably put MC on the box, though, to sort things
<kevin50047419529> does anyone have any experience setting up ecommerce on their site?
<kevin50047419529> i want to see if i can sell some of my writing
<kevin50047419529> for like a nickel
<pleia2> kevin50047419529: you're much better off using something like paypal or google checkout, running your own ecommerce software is risky
<pleia2> if your database gets compromised and it has credit card numbers in it, you'll owe at least $10000 per credit card leaked in fine, plus civil damages
<pleia2> s/fine/fines
<pleia2> (yes, these are scare numbers and always get talked down in court settlements, but most people don't want to get as far as a courtroom when their little ecommerce site gets hacked :))
<kevin4942941> hmmm, yeah, i'd have to learn postgre sql anyway.  i hear mysql isn't very secure
<kevin4942941> i'll check out these payloadz or e-junkie sites
<kevin4942941> thanks pleia2
<pleia2> sure :) good luck
<Gamegoofs2> Does Ubuntu not have javac?
<yofel> Gamegoofs2: it does if you install openjdk-6-jdk or sun-java6-jdk
<Gamegoofs2> yofel: Doesn't it already have openjdk?
<yofel> the runtime environment yes, but not the development kit by default
<yofel> hm, then again, not sure about the jre either
<Gamegoofs2> Oh ok
<yofel> just install it from synaptic
<Gamegoofs2> Ok thanks.
<juzzy_> i recently installed ubuntu, and encrypted my drive but how can i find my encryption key via the shell again?
<bioterror> you can, that's the point of the key
<bioterror> you cant
<bioterror> you know the key, no one else knows, your files are safe
<juzzy_> so if someone take out my harddrive, plugs it in their own pc, they cant access the files when mounted?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> not without knowing the key
<juzzy_> neat
<juzzy_> cheers mate
<MrChrisDruif> That's the whole point of encryption right?:)
<kosaidpo|> hello
<kosaidpo|> i've installed network-manger-gnome  but i dont see it in the menu n cant either launch it via the cmmd line
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-03-30
<udayan> help!!!!! wtf.....when i tried to upgrade to 10.10, it gave me an error
<udayan> Error during commit
<udayan> 'E:Couldn't configure pre-depend jre for openoffice.org-writer2latex, probably a dependency cycle.'
<udayan> Restoring original system state
<udayan> i was online for more than 4 hours and it has resulted in.......
<udayan> completely nothing....!!!!!
<kevin4942941> i don't know
<kevin4942941> i can tell you what i would do
<kevin4942941> udayan
<udayan> ok
<kevin4942941> dang, he didn't know about tab complete and i missed his message
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<MrChrisDruif> You can't have them all kevin4942941 :)
<kevin4942941> gotta' catch 'em all!
<MrChrisDruif> That made me laugh and cry at the same time :)
<juzzy__> hi
<bluesmaker> hello
<bluesmaker> hello i need some help to setup a tv card, i'm a noob
<bluesmaker> am i in the right place?
<xardas008> bluesmaker, maybe you could also ask at #ubuntu, there are more people so the chances that someone is experienced with tv cards is even bigger than here (i don't have much experience though)
<bluesmaker> ok, but i dont think it is a complicated thing
<xardas008> depends on the type of card
<bluesmaker> my tv card is listed as card=63 is  em28xx
<xardas008> dvb-t for example can be used in kaffeine, maybe you can try xawtv?
<bluesmaker> but i don't know how to make it card=63, it is now card=0
<bluesmaker> it says "You may try to use card=<n> insmod option to workaround that." but i don't know how to do that
<bluesmaker> xardas008: ok thanks
<xardas008> bluesmaker, np
<Mao> ？
<xardas008> what's up Mao?
<MaoDa> Yes , I know it ,but I am not that bad boy ever
<MaoDa> I am a new comer
<MaoDa> nothing
<aztek> hi all
<aztek> is it any program like macromedia in ubuntu?
<duanedesign> hello mr_nst
<duanedesign> mr_nst: which macromedia program?
<mr_nst> flash
<xardas008> there is a flashplugin available, alternativly you can use gnash
<xardas008> but it's not as good as the flash plugin provided by adobe
<mr_nst> what is the weakness?
<sagaci> not fully functional
<xardas008> on my dual core computer on full screen the videos jerk
<mr_nst> hmm, other alternative?
<xardas008> nothing on client side i think
<duanedesign> mr_nst: the proprietary flash plugin for linux works pretty well
<mr_nst> dualdesign: macromediaflas?
<duanedesign> mr_nst: The first package i install on Ubuntu is ubuntu-restricted-extras
<duanedesign> mr_nst:Adobe bought Macromedia
<duanedesign> mr_nst: but yes
<mr_nst> how to install it?
<duanedesign> therre is an adobe flash plugin for linux
<duanedesign> mr_nst: You can go to Software Add/Remove and search for ubuntu-restricted-extras. Or from the Terminal issue command :  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<duanedesign> mr_nst: that package has Flash, Java, packages for MP3 and DVD playback
<mr_nst> dualdesign: it can't be installed through terminal in my pc
<duanedesign> mr_nst: it can not? What does it say?
<mr_nst> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mr_nst> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<duanedesign> mr_nst: ok, you have another package manager open
<duanedesign> mr_nst: is Software Center open?
<mr_nst> no
<duanedesign> Synaptic Package Manager?
<duanedesign> another Terminal installing software?
<mr_nst> no
<mr_nst> may be i need restart my pc
<duanedesign> mr_nst: have you installed any software recently?
<mr_nst> yes
<duanedesign> mr_nst: how did you install it?
<duanedesign> the terminal or software center
<mr_nst> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mr_nst> interminal
<mr_nst> *in terminal
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> That error happens when Software Center or another package update / installation application is already running.
<mr_nst> ok, amn going to restarting my pc. i will back soon..
<duanedesign> mr_nst: you can try and kill
<duanedesign> ugh
<duanedesign> wb aztek
<duanedesign> aztek: can you run install the package now?
<aztek> yup
<aztek> but need long time...
<aztek>  duanedesign: my internes is very slow...
<s-fox> Hello.
<Kumm> Hi! I've just installed Ubuntu and am having problems with playing sounds.
<Kumm> I can play sounds for about half a minute or so and then it mutes.
<Kumm> As soon as I unmute it, it mutes itself again.
<Kumm> It doesn't matter whether I use Rhythmbox or VLC.
<Kumm> It works perfectly on my Windows 7 install.
<Kumm> However, YouTube appears to be working.
<Kumm> Nope, there it muted, just took longer than usual.
<xardas008> is it possible to run ubuntu 10.10 and 11.04 beside on the same hard drive?
<charlie-tca> yes, as long as you don't want to run them at the exact same time
<charlie-tca> you can install one, then do a guided re-size to install the other one
<xardas008> guided resize?
<charlie-tca> yup, automatically resizes the partition and creates a new one.
<charlie-tca> You can also partition manually to create two partitions for the two installs
<xardas008> ok wish me luck that everything will work without data loss xD (made a backup before so not so bad if it breaks my system)
<charlie-tca> Good luck
<xardas008> what the hell is jockey-backend?
<xardas008> hm ok program exited so update manager can reload sources xD
<xardas008> installation worked fine, everything works (ubuntu 10.10 as well as 11.04)
<charlie-tca> It is the thing that installs the hardware drivers
<xardas008> ah ok
<charlie-tca> Great job! glad it all worked
<xardas008> the installer is really nice, he found out that ubuntu 10.10 was already installed and made the proposition to do a side by side installation
<xardas008> everything i needed to do was clicking on next
<xardas008> and answering some dialogs as usual
<johnny77> Will any window Manager run without a DE?
<xardas008> de = desktop environment?
<johnny77> yes.
<charlie-tca> huh?
<charlie-tca> windows manager requires gui, in most cases
<charlie-tca> DE = GUI
<johnny77> charlie-tca: I know Openbox and fluxbox can be ran without desktop environments. If I wanted to look for other similar Window Managers, how would I know if the WM required a Desktop Environment?
<charlie-tca> try it, I guess. Maybe they will work. Xubuntu uses xfwm4, which should work, but probably requires a lot of effort
<charlie-tca> gnome uses something, that I don't think does wir
<charlie-tca> work without the de
<xardas008> where can i open a request for a special package?
<bdfhjk> ?
<bdfhjk> What special package? :-)
<xardas008> eclipse
<johnny77> I've just encountered another prime opportunity to learn <- That means I screwed up. :)
<xardas008> latest stable is version 3.6.2, version in natty is 3.5.2
<bdfhjk> latest from debian?
<bdfhjk> I think You should ask at #ubuntu-devel
<johnny77> I installed a Command Line Interface and install fluxbox. I just now installed Openbox, but when I run startx, what used to get me into Fluxbox now jut gives me a blank screen with a cursor.
<xardas008> ok version in debian is also 3.5.2
<bdfhjk> hm...
<bdfhjk> maybe this is a package problem
<xardas008> hm i don't know
<bdfhjk> but I don't know too
<johnny77> Ok, silly me. Openbox is the blank screen. But now that I have fluxbox and openbox how do I choose between the two?
<okuth0r> is there anyone here who can help with a install?
<okuth0r> i have a machine with SLi setup and am having trouble installing ubuntu
<johnny77> okuth0r: Sorry, but I can't help. I'm pretty new myself. I recommend hanging around for a bit. There are a lot of very smart people that hang here. Also you can try #ubuntu.
<johnny77> Is there a way to install a session manager without a login manager?
<bioterror> what
<bioterror> what's session manager?
<johnny77> bioterror: maybe I'm using the wrong words. I've installed a CLI and installed Openbox, Fluxbox, but don't have a way to choose which to load when I run startx.
<johnny77> I like the command line login, but want a way to choose which to WM to load.
<xardas008> johnny77, you start with startx?
<johnny77> xardas008: Yes, maybe that is wrong way. Like I said I install a Command Line Interface from the Alternative CD. After installing that I installed fluxbox. Startx just loaded Fluxbox. But now I have other options.
<xardas008> in fluxbox?
<johnny77> No, when I boot my computer it loads into a command line. Then from that command line (terminal) I run startx to load fluxbox.
<xardas008> and now you want to use an other one?
<johnny77> I want to be able to choose which one I want to load.
<xardas008> you can do it manually with the ~/.xinitrc
<xardas008> and interactiv way maybe only if you write a script
<johnny77> xardas008: I know on my other computer, I can choose from the graphical Login manager. I was hoping there was something I could install that would give me the choose without having to install a graphical login manager.
<bioterror> echo "exec fluxbox" > .xinitrc && startx
<johnny77> is there a way to not load the login manager when booting?
<yofel> sure, disable the init service
<yofel> sudo mv /etc/init/gdm.conf /etc/init/gdm.conf.disabled
<yofel> if you're using gdm
<yofel> natty will have a saner way to do that...
<johnny77> yofel: well, my problem is I was trying to configure my login manager and I guess I messed it up. Now it says Login failed whenever I try.
<yofel> can't help there I fear...
<yofel> maybe purging and reinstalling gdm could help
<johnny77> but I can't get to a command line to do anythign.
<yofel> ctrl+alt+f2 doesn't get you a terminal?
<johnny77> thank you. didn't know I could do that!!
<johnny77> that is exactly what I needed!
<yofel> ah, there are always 6 TTYs started on F1-F6 in case you need them
<xardas008> + f7 for the desktop environment
<xardas008> so you have 7 ttys
<kristian-aalborg> hi
<kristian-aalborg> I'd like to have a text file which displays all of my figlet fonts and their name - how do I do that?
<kristian-aalborg> lol, I found it
<wolfik> hi
<wolfik>  i teach in gymnasium and i have 18 computers i try use oneconf but it don't work in ubuntu 10.10 if this work just in 11.04?
<holstein> wolfik: looks like a cool project
<holstein> wolfik: what are your goals for using oneconf?
<holstein> what do you mean by 'didnt work' ?
<holstein> didnt install?
<holstein> what failed?
<wolfik> i want quick synchronize all programs on all computer in lab
<wolfik> i install one conf and mark share computer and and show inventories but only one computer show synchronize at 7:00 pm
<wolfik> but no program are installed
<holstein> wolfik: thats going to be challenging to sort out
<holstein> ive never used it
<holstein> and havent heard anyone talking about it here
<holstein> hang out and see if someone comes along
<holstein> but, does the project itself have an IRC channel?
<holstein> or mailinglist?
<wolfik> i don't check :(
<wolfik> ubuntuone is i try this
<wolfik> thx
<wolfik> did anybody know any programs to synchronize aplication to many computers in this same network?
<holstein> ive only ever done it manually in synaptic
<holstein> with a couple machines
<holstein> *im sure theres a way though
<wolfik> couple machines??
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> like 2 installs
<holstein> maybe 3
<holstein> not the large deployment you are going for
<MrChrisDruif> holstein: what about LandScape? Wasn't that for situations like this?
 * holstein shrugs
<holstein> !landscape
<ubot2> Landscape makes the management and monitoring of Ubuntu systems simple and effective by combining world-class support with easy to use online management tools. https://landscape.canonical.com/
<holstein> MrChrisDruif: is that a server thing?
<holstein> anyways, give that a look wolfik ^
<wolfik> ok i think oneconf is the best because ubuntu peoples made it but maybe its wrong :)
<MrChrisDruif> holstein: I don't know if it is operable from server (CLI) but I guess it should be possible :)
<MrChrisDruif> wolfik: So is landscape if I'm not mistaken :)
<wolfik> landscape isn't free ??
<holstein> in what way?
<wolfik> i read that is commercial product that right?
<MrChrisDruif> wolfik: Isn't it a one buy program? No licenses right?
<holstein> http://serverfault.com/questions/143549/open-source-alternative-for-canonical-landscape
<MrChrisDruif> You can try it for free I see...and maybe the link from holstein might give free results
<wolfik> my school is very poor, free program is oneconf but don't work :)
<MrChrisDruif> Puppet is mentioned in the link from holstein
<wolfik> but it doesn't work on Ubuntu << :(
<MrChrisDruif> I've never heard of it thou
<MrChrisDruif> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puppet_(software)
<wolfik> https://launchpad.net/oneconf
<holstein> wolfik: did you try it with lucid?
<holstein> i usually prefer going with the LTS's in those cases
<wolfik> no maverick 10.10
<denneme> hello all, I'm getting an error saying that the disk drive for /home is not ready yet or not present. therefore i can not login to my desktop
<denneme> i have an lvm setup with encrypted /home partition
<denneme> checked the /etc/fstab everythings look normal
<denneme> any idea why this is happening?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-03-31
<Leandrort> hey, can anyone give me some help??
<holstein>  
<holstein> with?
<holstein>  
<Leandrort> im really a linux beginner, and i am trying to set up a ubuntu server to route my network connection to my lan
<holstein> Leandrort: what?
<holstein> you want ubuntu to act as a router?
<Leandrort> yes
<holstein> did you google that?
<holstein> Leandrort: wireless router?
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-314932.html
<Leandrort> yes, i have a bunch of sites opened here, but my problem is that I want to configure ubuntu to use 2 internet connections to route them to my lan
<Leandrort> load ballance...
<holstein> http://ubuntulinuxhowto.blogspot.com/2006/06/setup-your-computer-to-be-router.html
<holstein> OK
<holstein> i havent done that
<holstein> you might need to track down some server guys for that
<holstein> i know #ubuntu-server can be slow
<holstein> feel free to camp out here though :)
<AndrewMC> perhaps the forums?
<Leandrort> yeah, the thing is that I think I maybe too beginner to do something like that, so I thought on hitting the chat here to try and get some cool blog addresses like the one holstein suggested, thanks btw
<holstein> Leandrort: you read...
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=656209
<holstein>  ?
<holstein> a little dated maybe
<holstein> but relevant it seems
<kevin5949173> did you say load balancing Leandrort?
<kevin5949173> i would think that would be more involved than just setting it up as a router, but router is probably the first step
<Leandrort> well, holstein`s last link is exactly what I am looking for...
<holstein> yeah, id take it slow
<kevin5949173> yeah, looks like it.  i'm reading
<holstein> chip away at one thing at a time
<holstein> thats not a trivial setup you are going for
<holstein> do-able AFAIK
<Leandrort> I understand
<kevin5949173> hmmm, link doesn't have a solution, really
<kevin5949173> they say to use something other than ubuntu
<Leandrort> yeah
<kevin5949173> i mean, if you have 3 nics, there must be some configuration you would have to do to select them
<had_matter> relevant it does seem.
<had_matter> this is what I am doing...
<had_matter> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<kevin5949173> i'm going to read the router one
<Leandrort> well, I got some good info from one of holstein`s links, at least to set up a first basic routing with one internet connection
<had_matter> this is where I am stuck....
<had_matter> Install dnsmasq and ipmasq using the following command
<had_matter> # apt-get install dnsmasq ipmasq
<holstein> had_matter: in what way?
<holstein> are you familiar with apt?
<holstein> or what that does?
<had_matter> package ipmasq is not available...
<kevin5949173> i wonder if there's any official documentation on router set up
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> does it give you any suggestion about what the pacakge changed to?
<had_matter> this may mean the package is missing...
<kevin5949173> oh here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<holstein> sometimes they get updated
<holstein> kevin5949173: yeah, i bet that is more current
<had_matter> nope. no reference
<kevin5949173> here's another one:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyRouter
<had_matter> but it is referred to by another package
<holstein> yeah, what package?
<holstein> thats probably going to be fine
<had_matter> @ me?
<had_matter> <holstein>
<holstein> not sure
<holstein> for a minute i was thinking Leandrort = had_matter
<had_matter> thats not me
<holstein> yeah ;)
<holstein> had_matter: but you are trying to install those packages as well?
<kristian-aalborg> hi
<had_matter> i tried to install both, dnsmasq, ipmasq
<kristian-aalborg> a server to stream music from via ssh... what would it cost?
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: i got my current server from the charity shop
<holstein> it was 10 bucks
<kristian-aalborg> not too bad :)
<holstein> serving video to multiple clients might be a different story
<kristian-aalborg> I'm thinking something a group of people could use... then have a laptop stream from it
<holstein> but, unless you got some crazy new networking gear all around the house
<kristian-aalborg> holstein: no video, just music
<holstein> thats usually the bottleneck
<holstein> and any old box will server audio
<holstein> serve*
<kevin5949173> why not use apache to stream the audio?
<holstein> or ampache :)
<holstein> !ampache
<kevin5949173> that is interesting that ssh could be used
<ubot2> Factoid 'ampache' not found
<holstein> :/
<holstein> not in the repos i guess
<kristian-aalborg> I don't have any preferences... I just thought ssh was the obvious thing to do
<kevin5949173> i guess i can think of one way
<kristian-aalborg> on a WAN
<holstein> i used to use freenas
<holstein> easy to set up shares to lin win or osx
<holstein> ssh
<holstein> ftp
<holstein> whatever
<holstein> a commandline only ubuntu install with SSH would work great though
<kristian-aalborg> yes, that was my thought
<holstein> i found a P4
<kristian-aalborg> what program do you use for playback? I like ncmpcpp....
<holstein> 2.4ghz or so
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: whatever
<holstein> i like VLC
<holstein> but, you just mount the ssh share
<holstein> and play it in whatever you want
<kristian-aalborg> holstein: that's not old, that's what I'm running on right now
<holstein> like its local
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: well, that would work great
<holstein> my last server was a p3
<holstein> 900mhz
<holstein> i got it at the same charity shop for $15
<holstein> years and years ago
<holstein> that would be up to the tast as well
<kristian-aalborg> that's a good charity shop you have there :)
<holstein> task*
<kevin5949173> that's a nice charity shop :)
<holstein> yeah, we got a coupld of nice goodwill's
<holstein> one of them
<holstein> not too far from me
<holstein> has a seperate computer outlet
<holstein> last time i was there
<holstein> they had a stack of p4's
<holstein> probably 10 of them
<holstein> for like 80 bucks a pop
<holstein> with fedora pre-installed :)
<kristian-aalborg> holstein: you're probably aware that I'm alwas on the lookout for old laptop memory btw
<holstein> i see ubuntu boxes there regularly as well
<qwebirc3504> hello
<had_matter> is ipmasq required for ICS?
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: i have some
<qwebirc3504> Can I install indicator-sysmonitor (for Natty) in Maverick? Here's the .deb package https://launchpad.net/indicator-sysmonitor/+download
<holstein> qwebirc3504: i say, as long as its a deb
<kristian-aalborg> holstein: really old stuff... + 10 years?
<holstein> and you can find it
<holstein> in synaptic
<holstein> and know how to get rid of it
<holstein> try it
<qwebirc3504> :p
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: id have to look but i think
<kristian-aalborg> I cannot find ram sticks in synaptic, gimme a break :P
<kristian-aalborg> no matter how sudo I am...
<holstein> sudo apt-get install old-memory ?
<holstein> no?
<kristian-aalborg> holstein: please do... we can figure out something with paypal
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: remind me
<kristian-aalborg> np
<holstein> i dont think i can put my hands on them tonite
<kristian-aalborg> however, one thing I wonder about with an old desktop... is power consumption and noise
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: very valid
<holstein> part of why i dumped the p3
<holstein> noise
<holstein> the p4 is not bad
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: one of those netbooks would do that too
<holstein> if you could find an early eee701
<holstein> with the ssd fried
<qwebirc3504> holstein: it works fine :)
<kevin5949173> it really is ultimately greener to use up old equipment than to produce something that's new i think
<holstein> boot a USB drive on it
<kristian-aalborg> I just got rid of one... actually had a nightmare about it a few hours ago
<holstein> qwebirc3504: :)
<qwebirc3504> :>
<kristian-aalborg> holstein: you mean for streaming, not server?
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: sure
<kevin5949173> kristian-aalborg: there was a guy in #ubuntu-uk i think that had one of those
<kevin5949173> netbooks that is
<holstein> really quiet
<holstein> and good on the power
<holstein> and if the ssd is dead
<holstein> a used on of those should be like 20 bucks right?
<holstein> with no SSD or battery
<holstein> thats all you need
<kevin5949173> if you could tuck the older server away somewhere that you're not sleeping in or something, like the garage, or a closet or something it might not matter
<holstein> mine is in my crawl-space
<kevin5949173> under the house?
<kevin5949173> cool
<holstein> well, its a 2 story house
<holstein> so its easier to get to than that
<kristian-aalborg> but it would be on 24/7?
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: mine is
<kevin5949173> we're in a 2 story house, but there isn't really a "crawl space" between floors
<kristian-aalborg> I prefer an old laptop of decent quality to an Eee anytime
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: i found a few with bad LCD's
<holstein> that would work too
<holstein> no LCD
<holstein> no battery
<holstein> a p4
<holstein> headless laptop ;)
<holstein> i ripped the screen off a dying dell p3 and used it as a server as well
<qwebirc3504> holstein: how do I retrive just the CPU info  in terminal
<holstein> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<kristian-aalborg> holstein: I suppose the easiest/ cheapest thing would be a headless desktop
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: depends
<holstein> id say, just keep an eye out
<qwebirc3504> thanks
<holstein> you probably see a windows box abandoned somewhere
<qwebirc3504> holstein: and no the applet is not working :p
<qwebirc3504> now i notice that info is suck
<Cheri703> running into an issue: tried to install a .deb, software center says it's installed, and only gives a "reinstall" option. the software doesn't show up in the applications list, nor /user/bin...any thoughts on where to go from here?
<holstein> qwebirc3504: yeah, it might not
<holstein> qwebirc3504: the official term is 'backporting'
<holstein> qwebirc3504: but, its probably something that will show up in a PPA
<holstein> OR, just get back ported automatically
<qwebirc3504> holstein: The following packages will be REMOVED:   python-psutil
<holstein> well, not automatically ;)
<holstein> but, without needing to raise much fuxx
<holstein> fuss*
<holstein> qwebirc3504: that got installed with it right?
<qwebirc3504> i guess
<qwebirc3504> :)
<holstein> lol
<holstein> well, you'll find out
<holstein> looks like something that is OK to remove
<qwebirc3504> yep
<holstein> !python-psutil
<ubot2> Factoid 'python-psutil' not found
<holstein> !python
<ubot2> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<qwebirc3504> anyway I use conky
<qwebirc3504> but most of the time is hidden
 * holstein likes conky
<holstein> i dont use it though
<holstein> i cant leave it alone ;)
<had_matter> is ipmasq required for ICS?
<cvam> USB Card reader is not detected.please help me to solve
<cvam> I have given some relevant information in page  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10616900#post10616900
<cvam>  read my post there
<yax51> ok, I have a question
<yax51> in Ubuntu, when I plug in a USB device such as an external hard drive, I get the shorcut on my desktop, which is WAY cool
<yax51> I was wondering if anyone knew of a program or something that would allow me to do the same thing within windows? I've seen it before but can't remember what it was called
<yax51> *is there a way for
<cvam> USB Card reader is not detected.please help me to solve
<cvam>  usb  is not detected anyone knows how to solve
<yax51> which version of linux are you running?
<cvam> yax51: 10.10
<bioterror> cvam, are you sure that the card reader is not detected? you cant find it from the dmesg?
<cvam> please tell me how to find it in output of dmesg
<bioterror> dmesg |less
<cvam> what name should I looking for a usb card reader
<bioterror> you tell us
<cvam> usb card reader?
<bioterror> if it is usb card reader
<bioterror> you can plug it off and plug it back and it should be showed in the last line of dmesg
<cvam> this line is shown "  0.364226] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found"
<cvam> ok ok
<cvam> sorry it is not shown
<bioterror> have you tried another card?
<bioterror> as it is card reader
<cvam> yes  but the same
<cvam> but 2 days ago it is detected
<cvam> Shall send the entries in   /var/log/messages    when reader is last used
<cvam> bioterror:
<bioterror> it worked couple of days ago and now it doesnt?
<cvam> yes
<bioterror> and you have not upgraded kernel or anything between?
<cvam> What  shall  be the problem
<cvam> no I have not do any thing
<cvam> IS there a problem in hardware?
<bioterror> possible
<bioterror> when you have time, give your computer a reboot
<cvam> one additional info : I have tried this card reader in win xp there also it is not detected
<bioterror> get another reader then :D
<cvam> ok thank you for your concern
<r4y> hello
<r4y> I want an online place to go to add up GBs and MBs, an online calc if you will
<rcconf> hello
<r4y> ellow
<r4y> I guess I can use a conversion program then add them up myself
<r4y> bye
<r4y> o/
<rcconf> hi MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Hai rcconf
<rcconf> :>
<davidl_> Hi there... trying to grep for a string in a bunch of files in a directory I'm sitting in... and can't get the syntax correct... what am I doing wrong??  Here's what I'm typing:  # grep -f -l Stream ./*
<davidl_> I thought all i needed to do was type grep -f -l <search string> <location>
<camelinahat> davidl_: I'm not 100% sure, if it's just in the current directory why not just: grep Stream *
<camelinahat> the -f specifies one specific file.
<davidl_> well... I guess I was just trying to get the list of files that "stream' showed up in
<davidl_> grep -l stream *
<davidl_> hehe... thx
<camelinahat> leave out the -f option. (-f specifies what file "pattern" is listed in, for instance you'd have to have a file that said just "Stream" and have that as the arguement to the -f option ;)
<davidl_> camelinahat: thank you!
<camelinahat> Glad to help davidl_ :)
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> Hi9
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> I have a question about loading ubuntu onto a laptop
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> the bios of the laptop is not detecting the usb
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> and i cannot boot ubuntu from it
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> does anyone have a solution
<holstein> poasjgtnpiahbtna: cant do CDrom boot?
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> i can
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> but i dont have the resources
<holstein> OK
<holstein> have you tried formatting the USB stick
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> is there a way i can get the bios of my laptop to recognize it
<holstein> and re-making it
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> and yes i have
<holstein> with unetbooting?
<holstein> OK
<holstein> poasjgtnpiahbtna: either the hardware can boot it
<holstein> or it cant
<Guest460372> does your laptop support pxe network booting?
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> umm
<Guest460372> oops, empathy
<holstein> you cant add that funtionality really
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> i dont know
<holstein> yeah, network booting is older id say
<holstein> more likely to work
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> its an old dell inspiron
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> from like 2001
<holstein> right
<holstein> so it probably doesnt USB boot
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> yea
<holstein> poasjgtnpiahbtna: can you take the hard drive to a machine that does?
<kevin1394939> if you have another computer with ubuntu on the network, you can set it up for netbooting, let me find the how to on that
<holstein> does support USB booting ?
<holstein> yeah, or just net-install like kevin1394939 is suggesting ^
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> wait
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> ok
<holstein> thats how the pro's would do it
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> lol
<kevin1394939> find the link, sorry
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> but i saw on the dell website that theres a bios update
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> for my laptop
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> i just dont want to in case something might go awry
<holstein> poasjgtnpiahbtna: what do you have in the thing?
<kevin1394939> i have a toshiba (meh) and updating the bios required burning a cd
<holstein> 4 bucks?
<kevin1394939> since the bios updater was a windows program
<holstein> usually with bioses, i say, if it aint broke...
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> what do u mean what do i have in the thing
<holstein> poasjgtnpiahbtna: im saying its old, so worst case scenario, you end up with a door stop
<kevin1394939> here's the how to for netbooting poasjgtnpiahbtna: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<holstein> instead of a frustrating old laptop
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> right...
<holstein> i seriously dont think updating the bios will add USB booting functionality
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> the bios was made at 206
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> 2006
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> so i think it would
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> my bios is actually from 2000
<holstein> well, never say never right?
<holstein> but, ive never seen it
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> oh...
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> so at this point its either netboot or boot from CD
<holstein> or take the hard drive to another box
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> ok
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> i think ill just look harder for the CDs lol
<holstein> you can order them
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> i know
<holstein> if its a burner issue
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> its not a burner issue
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> i cand find my discs in my house
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> and my parents dont want me ordering stuff to be mailed
<kevin1394939> too bad a tiny linux install doesn't come on a chip
<holstein> well, they'll come in handy
<holstein> if you need to go buy some
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> yea
<holstein> and you're working on older boxes like that
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> oh actually
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> maybe i can get my bios to look for OSes by reordering what it looks at first
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> i know it looks at my hard drive first on my comp
<holstein> poasjgtnpiahbtna: i dont think you'll get that to boot that USB
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> but when i was in the bios it had an option to change the first thing as the USB drive
<holstein> poasjgtnpiahbtna: let me know if you do :)
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> lol
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> how
<holstein> i have a couple older dells
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> and?
<holstein> and flashing the bioses never added that funcionaltiy
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> oh...
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> :/
<holstein> to be honest, i dont think i was as commited to the task as you seem to be poasjgtnpiahbtna :)
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> lol
<holstein> i just kinda tried a couple things
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> like>
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> ?
<holstein> while the CD was burning
<holstein> and just did that
<holstein> poasjgtnpiahbtna: like a CD
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> oh
<holstein> that can boot other things
<holstein> which you would need to burn
<holstein> and didnt work for me in that situations
<holstein> situation*
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> hmmm
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> well
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> ill try it
<holstein> the gag bootloader
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> lolwut?
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> well anyways
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> thanks for the help
<holstein> http://gag.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> but, you'd need to burn that too
<holstein> and it didnt work for me
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> byeok
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> ok
<thwrath> hey all
<holstein> its a matter of what the machine can boot
<holstein> and you should be able to
<holstein> somehow
<holstein> boot a CD
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> ok
<thewrath> i have a question on the proper set up for an IDS
<holstein> and then at that menu
<holstein> boot the USB installer
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> ok
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> will do
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> thanks
<holstein> BUT, thats not going to help you, and it didnt work for me on several occasions :/
<holstein> poasjgtnpiahbtna: sure
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> ok
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> thanks for the help
<poasjgtnpiahbtna> bye
<thewrath> how is an IDS setup supposed to look like?
<holstein> thewrath: that might be a good question for ##security
<holstein> naptime...
<thewrath> anyone in here have any good ideas?
<kevin1394939> thewrath i don't know, but if you figure it out, there is no IDS wiki it looks like
<robs58> Greetings!  I am having problems changing my root password.  When I go to do a "passwd root", I get the following  Unknown error
<robs58> passwd: unknown user (uid=0).
<robs58> any ideas on where to start?
<holstein> robs58: you shouldnt have a root password
<holstein> robs58: typically, the way ubuntu works
<holstein> you just use sudo
<holstein> IF you have changed that default behavior
<holstein> and enabled a more traditional root account
<holstein> you might want to re-examine the meathod by which you did that
<robs58> ok
<holstein> IF you need to run something as root
<holstein> you just do sudo
<holstein> sudo command
<holstein> and the password you are prompted for will be your user password
<holstein> IR you want a root console
<holstein> open a terminal and type
<holstein> sudo -s
<holstein> enter the user pass
<robs58> for reasons I can't really go into,  it is necessary to use root....any ideas on what can be causing that message?
<holstein> robs58: sure
<holstein> what ever guide you followed to enable the root account messed something up
<holstein> OR
<holstein> you had capslock on when you set the root password
<holstein> keyboard error
<holstein> could be anything
<holstein> robs58: i 'use' root all the time
<holstein> with the sudo command
<robs999> headnode:~# pwck
<robs999> user lp: directory /var/spool/lpd does not exist
<robs999> user news: directory /var/spool/news does not exist
<robs999> user uucp: directory /var/spool/uucp does not exist
<robs999> user list: directory /var/list does not exist
<robs999> user irc: directory /var/run/ircd does not exist
<robs999> user gnats: directory /var/lib/gnats does not exist
<robs999> user nobody: directory /nonexistent does not exist
<robs999> user john3: directory /home/john3 does not exist
<robs999> pwck: no changes
<robs999> headnode:~#
<holstein> robs999: you should use pastebin
<holstein> OR http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<robs999> ok
<holstein> robs999 robs58 thats a lot like what i get when i run that command
<robs999> I used pastebin but can't tell that anything happened.  what is supposed to happen
<holstein> robs999: http://paste.ubuntu.com/588027/
<holstein> thats the output of that command for me
<holstein> as root then normal user
<holstein> and all is well on my system
<thewrath> holstein: thought you were going to take a nap lol
<holstein> thewrath: hehe
<holstein> yeah, i still am...
<robs999> I see
<holstein> robs999: sudo is the way to go
<robs999> okay
<holstein> i cant imagine why you cant use sudo
<holstein> gksudo for graphical apps *
<holstein> robs999: if you didnt change anything
<holstein> there is not root
<holstein> there is no root*
<holstein> not like in the older traditional sense
<robs999> I didn't create the system.  I inherited it...right now I'm just trying to get it temporarily fixed...and THEN...when I have more time...I can invest in the learning curve of using sudo
<robs999> And right now...practical matters prevent me from doing os
<robs999> so
<holstein> robs999: you'll need the user password
<holstein> and that can be recovered
<holstein> at boot
<holstein> the recovery console
<holstein> if i were you, i would just reinstall
<holstein> and get the box setup the way i want
<robs999> I can't just reinstall...this is being used in a production environment.  Reinstalling would impact many users
<holstein> robs999: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<robs999> thanks
<holstein> good luck
<holstein> now, naptime :)
<thewrath> what is the libpcap package name in 10.10
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-04-01
<kevin1394939> libncap-dev thewrath?
<kevin1394939> nevermind
<kevin1394939> !find libpcap-dev
<thewrath> anyone here?
 * UndiFineD looks around
<CensoredBiscuit> I am
<CensoredBiscuit> never fear
<aStewartS90> Hi, can someone walk me through removing past kernel versioning from the Grub 1.98 boot menu?
<Dan> I am looking for help finding a driver to support my video card?
<bioterror> and your card is
<Dan> ATI Radeon 9200 Pro
<Dan> aka old
<bioterror> yep
<bioterror> you wont play much with that card
<Dan> I am just looking to try out Ubuntu so I threw it on an old box I had
<bioterror> you dont get graphical interface?
<Dan> yeah I do
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Dan> thanks
<iggy19> what is the best way to view used an free space on different mount points, graphically?
<bioterror> open terminal and say "df -h"
<bioterror> the best thing in df is that it even works in console too!
<iggy19> brilliant!
<iggy19> properties under nautilus was telling me it couldn't tell me free space (even running it as root), gparted doesn't read cryptlvm, and that ringcharts thing makes no sense at all to me.
<holstein> i have a 9200 pro Dan
<holstein> i swapped it ot recently for some nvidia card
<Dan> everything on mine is working, but I went to change the settings under system>preferences>appearance and it told me it wouldnt support any visual effects
<Dan> so I was thinking maybe there is a driver with better support
<holstein> sure
<holstein> it kinda worked for me too
<holstein> out of the box
<holstein> Dan: but i couldnt make it happen for me
<holstein> smooth video playback
<holstein> i mean, go for it
<holstein> i didnt try maverick
<Dan> yeah I cant even play DVDs
<holstein> or natty with it
<holstein> BUT, on the same machine
<holstein> i switched to an nvidia card
<holstein> installed the proprietary driver
<holstein> and all is well
<holstein> *not that im saying nvidia is better
<Dan> hey whatever works
<holstein> its just better supported
<Dan> What nvidia card are you using?
<holstein> Dan: id have to look
<holstein> and i cant right now
<Dan> no worries
<holstein> nothing special though
<holstein> old
<holstein> PCI
<holstein> not PCI express
<holstein> this is a little box i built with a barebones kit
<holstein> has not AGP slot
<holstein> no*
<Dan> mine is AGP I think
<holstein> same chip though AFAIK
<s-fox> Hello.
<xardas008> hi s-fox
<s-fox> Hello xardas008 , how are you?
<xardas008> s-fox, fine and you?
<s-fox> Not that bad thank you.
<xardas008> having a lecture with 3 people + prof xD
<MrChrisDruif> <_<"
<johnny77> Do I need a CD in the CD-ROM drive to mount the drive?
<xardas008> sure
<xardas008> johnny77, what do you want to do with that drive without a cd in it?
<johnny77> xardas008: My thought process was, could I mount the CD Drive during boot so that whenever I inserted a CD it would be ready.
<xardas008> johnny77, that's normally the job of automount and udev, but if it doesn't work (like with my notebook) it would be a problem with your hardware, i've found no solution yet for that problem
<johnny77> xardas008: How do I manually mount the CD drive?
<xardas008> johnny77, normally with sudo mount -v /dev/cdrom /media/folder_of_your_choice_cdrom_by_default
<xardas008> but when you have the same problem as me, then it won't work
<johnny77> I'm trying to get sound working, but alsamixer is giving me and error: cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<holstein> ?
<holstein> johnny77: thats not cool
<holstein> johnny77: in a terminal
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> and
<holstein> arecord -l
<holstein> johnny77: what did you do to break it?
<johnny77> holstein: <.<  >.>  Me! I'm innocent. :p
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> you think it was an update?
<holstein> or has sound never worked?
<johnny77> holstein: It may not have been setup yet. It's my spare computer.
<holstein> johnny77: if you installed ubuntu on it
<holstein> that should be enough to setup the sound
<holstein> *in theory
<johnny77> holstein: aplay: device_list: 235: no soundcards found...
<holstein> if the device can be supported be alsa and the kernel
<holstein> it will be
<holstein> johnny77: thats not good
<holstein> run the command
<holstein> lspci
<johnny77> holstein: Yes, Ubuntu is installed, but used alternative CD to install a CLI
<holstein> do you see it there?
<johnny77> holstein: yes, lspci lists an audio device
<holstein> OK
<johnny77> brb
<holstein> IF you have never heard sound from that box in linux
<holstein> you might want to try a normal live CD
<holstein> just to make sure that it *can* work
<holstein> so you're not banging your head against a wall
<MrChrisDruif> Does anybody know if it's possible to reverse the orientation of the scroll? With a mouse-pad? Or at all?
<holstein> MrChrisDruif: maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1182660
<holstein> a custom xorg.conf would be my vote
<holstein> is it possible?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> its linux
<MrChrisDruif> So a custom xorg.conf? How would I go about doing that holstein?
<holstein> johnny77: maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-817996.html would help you get started
<holstein> MrChrisDruif: id probably just google around
<holstein> sometimes i let something like knoppix make an xorg.conf file
<holstein> and i steal it :)
<holstein> *ok, borrow
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<johnny77> holstein: you still there?
 * rcconf hello all
<Abhijit> hi rcconf
<rcconf> hi
<rcconf>  do you know how can I access  partitions using ubuntu server livecd?
<rcconf> just to test it
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu server does not use the live cd
<charlie-tca> it only has the text installer
<rcconf> yes i just want to use a cli
<rcconf> :(
<charlie-tca> Then use the menu option to recover the system, it will get you to a root prompt, where you can mount the partitions.
<charlie-tca> It doesn't let you test the new release, though.
<charlie-tca> Recover does not modi\
<charlie-tca> modify anything unless you tell it to.
<rcconf> charlie-tca: i just selected recovery mode
<rcconf> then changed to tty2
<rcconf> and mount the /home..
<rcconf> :)
<charlie-tca> okay
<johnny77> need some help with sound. alsamixer will only come up if I run it as super user. Nothing is muted, but there is no sound.
<cprofitt> CensoredBiscuit: ping
<suprengr> Any know of a way out of this in 10.04?  I had KVM installed (didn't like) so went for Virtualbox... but I get "VirtualBox can't operate in VMX root mode. Please disable the KVM kernel extension, recompile your kernel and reboot (VERR_VMX_IN_VMX_ROOT_MODE)."  Running 10.04 [mainly] &: pooter BIOS set for VM ok... Virtualbox & KVM (TestDrive) both working ok in 10.10
<pleia2> suprengr: you need to unload the kvm modules
<pleia2> suprengr: intel or amd?
<suprengr> pleia2: intel
<pleia2> ok, so: sudo rmmod kvm_intel
<pleia2> then: sudo rmmod kvm
<suprengr> is that ok with KVM now removed?
<pleia2> it's fine even if you don't have kvm uninstalled
<pleia2> you can reload htem later if you need
<pleia2> it will warn you if they're being used
<suprengr> pleia2: cheers
<kristian-aalborg> good evening
<suprengr> pleia2:  ran both cmds with no probs... ran both again & both gave error:does not exist - so I assumed it worked... it did... you are a hero!
 * suprengr is now running VB ok & thanks pleia2 
<pleia2> suprengr: you're welcome :)
<kristian-aalborg> I'm trying to wipe a hdd from a DSL cd
 * suprengr is now playing with VB ok & thanks pleia2 a thousand times over
<johnny77> If i log into ubuntu from the command line, is there a way to specify which session to run?
<charlie-tca> not without extra work. You can change the session in ~/.dmrc
<charlie-tca> Use either Session=gnome-classic or Session=gnome-desktop
<charlie-tca> Although, if you are using a CLI, you shouldn't need a session, since it uses the GUI
<johnny77> charlie-tca: Here is my full situation: I first installed a CLI then added fluxbox. I logged in from the command line and ran startx to load fluxbox. Now I've added Openbox and Blackbox and want to choose which one is loaded with startx. I know a login manager can do this, but thought I could do it from the terminal.
<juzzy__> hi, i've got a raedon xpress 200 - will it be okay with my ubuntu install?
<kristian-aalborg> which is the best FS for a media partition?
<charlie-tca> johnny77: it could be done, but first you have to figure out what they use to determine that session.
<charlie-tca> I don't know how to do that from the terminal. You may have to write a short application to allow those choices, then use something like startx fluxbox or startx openbox to make it work.
<kristian-aalborg> hi holstein
<kristian-aalborg> got the box, making the music thingie ;)
<holstein> kristian-aalborg: o/
<holstein> i just used ext2 for a tracking drive
<kristian-aalborg> Compaq Armada 1700 ftw ;)
<holstein> but i would use whatever now-a-days
<kristian-aalborg> I settled for ext3
<Gamegoofs2> Hey everyone!
<kristian-aalborg> can anyone recommend some good screensavers for gnu screen?
<zkriesse> GPL Matrix
<zkriesse> Or whatever it is
<kristian-aalborg> cmatrix
<kristian-aalborg> yeah, I got that one
<kristian-aalborg> and a bunch of clocks, and some figlet scripts... I'm looking for something colourful
<KinkyPinkie> just out of curiousity: what makes a good screensaver?
<kristian-aalborg> hurm
<kristian-aalborg> dunno... something colorful in this instance as the figlet stuff is b/w
<kristian-aalborg> I guess I could find an ascii viewer, then point it to some random files
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-04-02
<kristian-aalborg> I can't get wifi running.... again
<The_Paco> yo, anyone have issue with adobe flash for FF4 displaying upside down webcam images? Running 10.04x64 on an asus g50v laptop. Cheese works great with the camera. Tried to update libv4l-0, no dice
<Motoservo> If I want to write a cron job that will open an ssh connection to a server and then run svn revert, how would that look? I've tried a few things but nothing is working,
<pleia2> depending on the trouble you're having, I'd put all the login and svn stuff into a script and then just execute that script from cron
<pleia2> what exactly is "not working"? the job not executing from cron at all? the revert command not being successful? ssh not successful?
<Motoservo> well, I tried (guessed) putting the password with the user name like (user:pass@domain.com) but it's still prompting a password. Thats the first thing failing.
<pleia2> ok, you probably don't want to be using password based logins for something like this :)
<pleia2> you'll want to set up ssh keys
<Motoservo> I realize that's not secure but it's not that important in this context.
<Motoservo> this account is sort of a sandbox.
<Motoservo> k
<pleia2> if you're not worried about security you should still use keys, but you can use passwordless keys
<Motoservo> I'll have to look that up.
<pleia2> so on the client (where the cron job is) you create a key pair with: ssh-keygen
<pleia2> when it prompts for a password, just hit enter, and that will output an .ssh/id_rsa and .ssh/id_rsa.pub file
<pleia2> take the contents of .ssh/id_rsa.pub and on the REMOTE server, put the contents in a ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file
<Motoservo> I'm setting this server up for client. This is for a his developers and I'm trying to keep his effort to a minimum.
<Motoservo> I'll try that, thanks!
<pleia2> unfortunately there really is no good automated way to send an actual password over ssh
<pleia2> you could have a script put it in, but storing an ssh password in a script is so so so bad when you can easily do this with ssh keys
<Motoservo> The keys will work.
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> if you are concerned about security in the future you should look into ssh-agent
<MK`> Hey, can someone help me installing Ubuntu please? I am getting an error
<xardas008> can you post the error?
<xardas008> and please try to describe how the error occured
<MK`> I selected to manually partition because I want it to use a different disk. I formatted the disk to be an ext4 partition and this was the error: "No root file system is defined. Please correct this from partitioning menu."
<MK`> Is it because I am missing the swap partition? How big do I make the swap if so?
<xardas008> did you define the mountpoint for / ?
<MK`> No; how do I do that?
<MK`> Oh, I had left that blank
<xardas008> right click on the partition and then in the last drop down box at the bottom of the dialog (Mountpoint)
<xardas008> swap depends on your ram
<MK`> Do I just make it one ext4 parititon and set the mount point to /?
<MK`> or also make the swap at the end
<xardas008> depends on your need
<MK`> It's an older system; 1.5GB RAM, a 15GB hdd
<xardas008> a swap is needed, ok 3gb swap should be there
<MK`> ok
<xardas008> at the beginning or end of the hard drive
<MK`> Does it matter where?
<xardas008> no
<xardas008> but you are more flexible
<xardas008> if you define a separate home partition you can resize later if  more space is needed, but if swap is between both / and /home you can't resize
<MK`> Ok, where do you suggest? And do I specify a mount point for the swap?
<xardas008> swap doesn't need a mount point
<xardas008> place it at the end
<MK`> ok
<MK`> so [/] [/home] [swap]?
<xardas008> the / and swap will be enough because you only have 15 gb
<MK`> I have another hard drive for media (that is currently holding windows)
<xardas008> if you want to have windows on that you can let it as it is
<xardas008> you don't need to specify a mount point, only if it should be mounted on boot you need a mount point
<MK`> I just got many orders of magnitude more confused X)
<MK`> There's 2 disks, an 80GB drive where windows is installed, and this 15GB where I want to put Ubuntu. Will I need to manually specify which disk to boot to get to one of them or will I be able to have grub let me choose even if they are on different disks?
<xardas008> Ubuntu will have an entry for both in grub so you can choose on boot time which os to load
<xardas008> you should make sure to install the grub on the correct partition (would be best to install it on the hard drive where ubuntu will be installed)
<xardas008> the entry is at the bottom of the partition manager screen
<MK`> The 15GB HD is a slave, should I install grub on the master hdd instead where windows is? Or...hm
<xardas008> if you specify grub on the slave the mbr of the windows hard drive won't be affected, which would be better in the case something goes wrong with ubuntu (maybe deleting it later f.e.)
<MK`> Alright
<xardas008> if you can specify the order of the hard drives in bios it will work
<MK`> Ah good
<xardas008> and if it doesn't work you can try again and windows won't be affected
<xardas008> then you choose the other hard drive
<MK`> alright
<MK`> let's hope I did this correctly :P
<MK`> Success!
<xardas008> great
<MK`> apparently that old noise my Windows ME machine made when working was the HD, so now whenever I boot Ubuntu I'll be having terrible flashbacks
<xardas008> only during boot?
<MK`> Whenever it's reading something it seems
<MK`> It's a very old hard drive heh
<xardas008> during boot it's normal (i have some strange outputs too), but when bootet everything is normal
<MK`> I think this HDD was from 2001
<xardas008> i had a 20gb hard drive in my first personal computer in 1996 xD
<UndiFineD> 20 gb ? are you sure ?
<xardas008> yeah
<UndiFineD> in 1996 I was happy to buy 1 GB
<xardas008> it was quite big for that time
<UndiFineD> my system I bought in 1995 had a 400 MB drive
<MK`> the noise is whenever I do anything
<MK`> open the software center, make a new account... etc.
<xardas008> if there only is a noise this could be normal because the hardware is a little bit older
<MK`> yeah
<MK`> It's like this noise except a lot more hollow sounding and a lower frequency: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9obzgmWrlM
<MK`> but otherwise the same
<MK`> disk has 33 bad sectors
<xardas008> that's not good
<MK`> yeah, hm
<MK`> Also, I looked at the partitions, and it has the Extended partition (which contains the same-sized ext4 partition) and the Swap partition
<MK`> but on my other installation of linux, the swap is under the extended partition along with ext4
<MK`> did I do it wrong?
<xardas008> no i don't think so
<MK`> Damn
<MK`> I forgot the ram is 1.5 GiB, not 1.5 GB. So I have 2.8 GiB swap :P should I make it bigger?
<xardas008> no that's normal
<MK`> even if it's not 2x as large as the ram?
<xardas008> normally not all of you swap will be used
<xardas008> so it doesn't matter, this are only reference data
<MK`> for the record this PC is used for stuff like Libreoffice and some music stuff
<MK`> not even video
<xardas008> my notebook has 4gb ram, my swap is also 4 gb but only a little of it is used while working with such programs you mentioned
<xardas008> but can be that you need more of that because the hardware is old
<xardas008> only a can be not a must be
<MK`> the rest of the computer is about 5 years younger than the HD
<xardas008> you can watch the disk usage using the System Monitor
<xardas008> you find this program in the Administration menu
<MK`> yeah; I am running update manager and it says ram is at 20%, swap at 0
<xardas008> that's why i like linux more than windows, on windows ram will always be near 100%
<MK`> heh
<MK`> as I install all these updates CPU is consistently at about 80%
<xardas008> single core?
<MK`> yeah
<xardas008> it's normal my notebook has the same phänomen when installing updates
<MK`> 2.93 GHz intel celeron D
<MK`> it hit 100% for a while before it finished
<xardas008> my cpu is always between 20-50%
<xardas008> when it is idle
<MK`> I need to just build a new PC out of this old one... new tower and everything
<serfus> is it possible to use 11.04 without unity? to stay with just the plain old gnome?
<charlie-tca> yes, just chooses classic-gnome session at login
<shahan> hi all
<holstein> serfus: theres a classic login
<holstein> for now at least
<holstein> at the login screen, you can select it
<serfus> it has many problems
<holstein> it?
<holstein> unity?
<holstein> well, anyways
<holstein> they have a couple weeks to sort it out
<serfus> the use of gnome on 11.4
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> seemed like gnome to me
<serfus> i have here only 10.10 but it is someone who i am trying to help out
<OcXcPunk> I am trying to burn an iso. Brasero has this creating checksum bug that goes on for 8 hours. The cd dvd creator didn't do anything when I added the file and clicked write to disk. I installed poweriso but I don't know how to bring it up. I don't know how to do it on acetoneiso.
<bdfhjk> How many files are You trying to burn?
<OcXcPunk> just one
<bdfhjk> and Brasero creating checksum 8 hours?
<bdfhjk> hm...
<OcXcPunk> ya I did it at 12 last night and I woke up at 10 and it was still going
<bdfhjk> if You trying to burn is on CD, maybe Your CD-ROM is damaged?
<bdfhjk> 'burning function
<OcXcPunk> but I burned a game iso a couple days ago
<OcXcPunk> I did it though brasero but it didnt do the checksum thing for that long it just burned it
<kristian-aalborg> here's my fstab - any comments?
<kristian-aalborg> pretty basic stuff
<UndiFineD> kristian-aalborg, hat fstab ?
<UndiFineD> what
<kristian-aalborg> lol, forgot to paste
<kristian-aalborg> http://pastebin.com/RF04RA2T
<UndiFineD>  /media/mediepartition <-- is that correct ?
<UndiFineD> mediE
<kristian-aalborg> that is my native tongue, you bastard :P
<UndiFineD> here is mine
<UndiFineD> http://pastebin.com/NjkhKG0n
<kristian-aalborg> yeah, I usually keep everything in english but that one slipped and I couldn't bother to fix when it is of no actual importance
<kristian-aalborg> looks pretty much like mine
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-04-03
<kristian-aalborg> I'm moving a ton of files via scp... now it's going back to a folder it already moved?
<kristian-aalborg> copying, that is
<kristian-aalborg> also, the order seems... random?
<kristian-aalborg> holstein: music box almost up and running :)
<SkrappJaw> hp printer issues
<Guest460372> i have had good luck with tcp/ip printers, but other printers have taken some tinkering to get working
<fds2> I've swapped mainboard from my machine and got to the CLI using edited GRUB2 menu, but how do I bring up the Xwindow?
<Abhijit> fds2, startx
<fds2> Abhijit: "FATAL: nvidia not found." Fatal server error: no screens found.  Currently, I am booted under onboard video (but video is nvida AGP).   How do I tell it to forget about nvidia?
<Abhijit> fds2, no idea
<fds2> ok ty
<tdn> How do I make the multitouch touchpad work on a Mac Book Pro?
<tdn> I have tried following instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-1/Natty#15-inch and 17-inch
<tdn> I have just installed Ubuntu on a new MacBook Pro. In the lower right cornor there is an AMD logo saying Unsuoported hardware. How do I get rid og this? Also, how to I make wlan work?
<bioterror> use OS X and Fink/Mac ports
<bioterror> I dont pay huge ammount of money for bentley and put 1.4 l polo motor inside it
<tdn> bioterror, fink?
<kristian-aalborg> hi
<kristian-aalborg> hurm, setfont command not working .
<kristian-aalborg> all I get is "cannot find default font"
<kristian-aalborg> hurm, found a workaround... but still odd, never seen something like that
<suprengr> Going back to AlanBell's comment & this weeks podcast - I quote from weather forecast... "Temperature: 10°C (50°F), Wind Direction: SW, Wind Speed: 10mph, Relative Humidity: 95%, Pressure: 1013mb, rising, Visibility: Very good" ... was the weather forecast using PornView?
<suprengr> ;)
<suprengr> ... o/ peeps
<malvin> hello
<malvin> can some one please help me
<IAmNotThatGuy> !ask malvin
<ubot2> Factoid 'ask malvin' not found
<IAmNotThatGuy> !ask | malvin
<ubot2> malvin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
 * IAmNotThatGuy is getting some memory loss these days
<malvin> i have a touchpad problem
<IAmNotThatGuy> malvin, what happens?
<malvin> hello sorry my internet stoped, so as i said i have a tuchpad problem, when i used the live version of the ubuntu netboot 10.10 the tuchpad worked just fine, but now afther i installed it is not working any more so i have to use a mouse.   PS im really new to ubuntu just a few minutes old , and i have a small netbook an acer aspire one a110\
<malvin> ...?
<holstein> malvin: i would check for a hardware switch
<malvin> ok and that means sorry im really new to these
<malvin> the tuchpad works but left click doesent work and not even the tap click
<MrChrisDruif> malvin: holstein means a button on your Acer to turn you mousepad on or off
<holstein> malvin: i would upgrad
<holstein> upgrade
<holstein> get all updates
<holstein> and check again after rebooting
<gwark> Hi, I am having some problems with installing Ubuntu 10.10 and am looking for some help
<holstein> gwark: do tell..
<gwark> thanks.  The installer fails to install a boot loader.
<gwark> this is a re-install, and it worked before
<Guest43956> hi guys. need help with connecting to a wifi network. any help welcome. i'm using ubuntu 10.10 maverick meerkat on a samsung n510 netbook
<holstein> !grub2
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<gwark> target is a 20GB partition /dev/sda1
<holstein> gwark: maybe try restoring grub
<gwark> there are no other partitions / oses involved
<holstein> the way i do it
<holstein> if i already have linux installed
<holstein> i usually dont install grub
<holstein> for example
<gwark> I wiped the drive first
<holstein> i have 10.04 installed
<holstein> and i installed 10.10 and 11.04
<holstein> without grub
<holstein> when i go back to 10.04
<gwark> new partition table, new partition, new fs ext4
<holstein> i run sudo update-grub
<holstein> and that grub picks up the new installations
<holstein> Guest43956: can you plug it into wired internet?
<gwark> I even tried dding /dev/zero to the first 4MB of /dev/sda to make sure it was clean.  This is my third attempt
<holstein> and see if there are proprietary drivers
<holstein> ?
<holstein> that can be installed
<Guest43956> yeah, I'm currently online via wire network
<holstein> gwark: have you tried not installing grub
<holstein> and restoring it via live CD ?
<Guest43956> holstein i'm using wicd 1.7.0 by the way
<gwark> I'm booted in via a USB pen install right now, so I can do anything to the drive you'd like me to try
<holstein> gwark: try reading that page about recovering grub
<holstein> see if that works for you
<holstein> i find https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 very informative
<holstein> Guest43956: i dont use wicd
<holstein> did the normal gnome network tools not work?
<holstein> is it driver related?
<holstein> or did you just prefer wicd?
<Guest43956> holstein: well, first I uninstalled network-manager, because wifi didn't work, so I changed to wicd, but the problem remains
<gwark> holstein: assuming I can make grub work manually, I still have the problem that the ubuntu installer doesn't continue
<gwark> I'm at a menu that says: "Bootloader install failed".  It says "How would you like to proceed", there are 3 options.  I can choose "Continue without a bootloader".  But when I press the "OK" button, nothing happens.
<holstein> Guest43956: i would try troubleshooting the issue as if it were a driver issue
<holstein> since the network tool provided works
<holstein> just not with your specific hardware
<gwark> in fact, it appears nothing in this UI works.  I can't even close this dialog, nor do any of the options work.
<Guest43956> holstein: I'm a ubuntu newbie, so I don't know much about installing or reconfiguring drivers in ubuntu. do you think it is a driver problem? do you know how to reset the drivers of the ethernet card?
<holstein> gwark: i would not install grub there, and try moving on
<holstein> double check the md5 sum
<gwark> I don't know what "try moving on" means?  The UI does not advance.
<holstein> make sure the disc burn is good
<holstein> gwark: trying other things
<holstein> like the above suggestions
<holstein> about the disc integretiy
<gwark> I'll try rebuilding the flash drive
<Guest43956> holstein: the netbook was delivered with windows 7, but I uninstalled it and changed to ubuntu. maybe that's the source of the problem? wifi worked when running windows
<holstein> i usually format
<holstein> clean
<holstein> and use unetbootin
<holstein> Guest43956: the issue is
<holstein> you probably dont have driver support
<holstein> just like in windows7
<holstein> it does not "come" with support for your wireless hardware
<holstein> when possible
<holstein> ubuntu and other linux distrobutions
<holstein> provide driver support out of the box
<holstein> but, with some WIFI devices
<holstein> such as broadcom
<holstein> they *cannot* be provided
<holstein> Guest43956: im just suggesting that changing network tools is not going to help
<holstein> you probably have a broadcom chip or something else tricky to configure
<holstein> you can run in a terminal
<holstein> lspci
<Guest43956> holstein: ok just a sec
<holstein> and see what the wireless device is
<holstein> and then google
<holstein> ubuntu whatever wireless device
<holstein> and probably find lots of information about bugs
<holstein> or how-to's
<holstein> or how-not-to's ;)
<Guest43956> holstein: alright, it's a RTL8192E Wireless LAN Controller
<Guest43956> holstein: so I need the ubuntu-adapted drivers for this controller?
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1359808
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/550043
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 550043 in linux "Dosn't work Wireless RTL8192E at TOSHIBA satellite U505 in the Ubuntu 10.04 beta1" [Undecided,Expired]
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/674663
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 674663 in linux "RTL8192E wireless no longer works after first update to 10.10 [rtl819xE:ERR in init_firmware()]" [High,In progress]
<holstein> ^ id say those are a good place to start
<holstein> Guest43956: im just saying switching to wicd
<holstein> or whatever
<holstein> wont help
<holstein> if you dont address the main issue
<Guest43956> holstein: that's understood.
<holstein> you can also try the windows driver for it
<holstein> thats easy enough
<beta0x64> Guest43956, I had this error
<beta0x64> I overcame it with wicd and the latest realtek drivers.
<holstein> beta0x64: how did you deal?
<holstein> cool :)
<holstein> there you go Guest43956 ^
<beta0x64> It worked for a while with network-manager
<beta0x64> let me check my drivers.
<Guest43956> holstein:_ thank you for help. i'll download the windows driver and run it through ndiswrapper
<Guest43956> beta0x64: let me hear :-)
<holstein> Guest43956: or do what beta0x64 is suggesting
<holstein> since beta0x64 has the hardware
<beta0x64> my realtek in the release notes is: Release driver version = 0002.0320.2009
<beta0x64> I have rtl8192SE
<beta0x64> it is not correctly recognized by lspci I think
<Guest43956> beta0x64 uhu. so you have a different card
<beta0x64> are you sure it is rtl8192E or rtl8192se?
<beta0x64> mine is recognized in lspci as rtl8191seva
<beta0x64> but it's not...
<Guest43956> its rtl8192e for sure
<Guest43956> at least this is what lspci tells me
<beta0x64> I always recommend downloading the firmware from realtek. it stopped working a week or two ago. I ended up installing wicd and reinstalling the driver
<Guest43956> i guess realtek doesn't have ubuntu drivers for the card? so I need ndiswrapper, correct?
<beta0x64> that wasn't my case. they had drivers but they were old.
<beta0x64> I don't have ndiswrapper running. I have ubuntu 10.10, realtek drivers, wicd installed.
<Guest43956> and the drivers work although they're old?
<beta0x64> for me, yes.
<beta0x64> some people were even saying that it was power management shuttnig it off.
<beta0x64> my problem was that I would be connected for about 15 minutes, then it would fail.
<beta0x64> this was only after restarting into windows (ew) and connecting then rebooting into ubuntu
<Guest43956> i understand. i'm on the realtek website right nox, looking for the driver
<beta0x64> do you want me to upload the ones that I used?
<Guest43956> that would be even better
<beta0x64> one moment. I have no guarantee on these btw
<beta0x64> http://ubuntuone.com/p/kk2/
<Guest43956> that's alright. how can I install them btw? via terminal? unfortunately I have no experience in installing programs in ubuntu
<beta0x64> one minute
<beta0x64> well assuming that these are your drivers...
<beta0x64> open the terminal, travel to where you saved it.
<Guest43956> alright. downloaded it. how can i travel to the directory?
<beta0x64> open the terminal. type in these commands.
<beta0x64> cd ~/Downloads
<beta0x64> tar -xvf rtl8192 (now hit tab, that will complete the filename for you)
<beta0x64> without the space btw
<Guest43956> command not found
<beta0x64> what is the command not found?
<beta0x64> tar -xvf rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0010.1211.2009.tar.gz
<Guest43956> cd: /home/joerg/downloads: file or directory not found
<beta0x64> capital D
<beta0x64> cd ~/Downloads
<Guest43956> uh, ok
<Guest43956> worked
<beta0x64> did you do tar -xvf yet?
<Guest43956> doing it right now. having problems with strg-c and -v ;-)
<Guest43956> ctrl-c
<Guest43956> couldn't execute read
<Guest43956> I'm translating btw. system language is german
<beta0x64> okay
<beta0x64> tar -xvf rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0010.1211.2009.tar.gz
<beta0x64> that should work, really.
<Guest43956> worked
<Guest43956> and now?
<beta0x64> cd rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0010.1211.2009
<Guest43956> done
<beta0x64> okay
<beta0x64> after you run these commands you will get a bunch of text
<beta0x64> this is the process of making the drivers then installing them
<beta0x64> type in this
<Guest43956> ok
<beta0x64> make
<beta0x64> then I think you have to be root for make install
<Guest43956> entering directory...
<beta0x64> it's working
<beta0x64> it'll tell you errors at the end before it breaks if something is wrong
<Guest43956> ok
<Guest43956> left the directory. where can I see the errors?
<beta0x64> it would say in between brackets [Error .. blah blah blah
<Guest43956> uh ok. just a sec
<beta0x64> it'd be kinda obvious I think but look over the end part
<Guest43956> /home/joerg/Downloads/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0010.1211.2009/HAL/rtl8192/r8192S_phy.c: In function ‘rtl8192_phy_setTxPower’:
<Guest43956> /home/joerg/Downloads/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0010.1211.2009/HAL/rtl8192/r8192S_phy.c:1785: warning: enumeration value ‘RF_TYPE_MIN’ not handled in switch
<Guest43956> /home/joerg/Downloads/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0010.1211.2009/HAL/rtl8192/r8192S_phy.c:1785: warning: enumeration value ‘RF_PSEUDO_11N’ not handled in switch
<Guest43956> these are the lines that look "unusual" to me
<beta0x64> nope
<Guest43956> at the end it says
<beta0x64> warnings are okay
<beta0x64> errors ar ebad
<beta0x64> are*
<Guest43956>  Building modules, stage 2.
<Guest43956>   MODPOST 1 modules
<Guest43956>   CC      /home/joerg/Downloads/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0010.1211.2009/HAL/rtl8192/r8192se_pci.mod.o
<Guest43956>   LD [M]  /home/joerg/Downloads/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0010.1211.2009/HAL/rtl8192/r8192se_pci.ko
<Guest43956> these are the last 4 lines
<beta0x64> it's good then
<Guest43956> alright.
<beta0x64> now I think you should become root.
<Guest43956> joerg@joerg-N510:~/Downloads/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0010.1211.2009$
<Guest43956> this is the line I'm in at the moment
<beta0x64> type this in:
<beta0x64> sudo su -
<beta0x64> then your password
<Guest43956> root@joerg-N510:~#
<Guest43956> is where i'm now
<beta0x64> cd /home/joerg/Downloads/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0010.1211.2009
<beta0x64> make install
<Guest43956> it seems to work
<beta0x64> now you have to restart
<beta0x64> as root, type
<beta0x64> reboot
<beta0x64> AFTER you save
<Guest43956> save what?
<beta0x64> whatever you are doing. I dont want you to lose any files or anything. close out of all your programs and restart
<beta0x64> then see if it works with wicd now
<pavanai>  i got struck while booting to ubuntu ultimate edition 2.8
<Guest43956> alright. I'll be back in a minute. if not, I'll probably be surfing via wifi ;-) thank you very much for your patience and help. you rescued my day.
<beta0x64> we'll see!
<beta0x64> have a good one, hopefully
<Guest43956> thx. bye
<pavanai> help me!!!!!
<beta0x64> what's wrong pavanai ?
<Abhijit> pavanai, ultimate edition is not supported
<beta0x64> hi Joerg.
<Guest19025> hi. it tried to connect to my preferred wifi, but it said: "wrong password" this is a problem I've already experienced. but after that, it still can't find a wifi network
<beta0x64> strange.
<beta0x64> you can't search for any wifi network?
<Guest19025> password is correct. it also didn't work when I turned off wpa
<Guest19025> nope
<pavanai> beta0x64, after showing the logo of ue 2.8 no progress
<beta0x64> hmmm.
<pavanai> Abhijit, do u hav a solution?
<charlie-tca> pavanai: exactly why ultimate edition is not supported. Do they have any support anywhere?
<Abhijit> pavanai, i dont have solution. and ultimate edition is not supported here
<charlie-tca> Otherwise, you could download and install the real Ubuntu release
<pavanai> charlie-tca, everybdy says d same NOT SUPPORTED.....but ver shud i go 4 support?
<charlie-tca> You have to read their docs where you got it from. Ubuntu does not support Ultimate Edition because it does not work!
<pavanai> ok thnx
<charlie-tca> You will not get support for it in any #ubuntu- channel
<Abhijit> pavanai, read their homepage
<Abhijit> pavanai, they have all info about irc channel, forum, etc everything is there in their homepage
<pavanai> Abhijit, thnx a lot
<charlie-tca> Even after you get it installed, it will not be supported by Ubuntu
<Guest19025> beta0x64: no idea?
<pavanai> charlie-tca, how to setup a local repository on a network?
<charlie-tca> don't know
<pavanai> ok
<gwark> holstein: clean install of the OS from a new pen drive didn't work.
<gwark> same problem.  RMA'ing the box
<gwark> thanks for the help
<hillary_> I just installed Ubuntu, and my monitor is blurring everything. Can anyone tell me a possible reason for this and how to solve it?
<hillary_> To be more specific, my display has offset horizontal stripes that are moving and shaking constantly.
<real> can some1 help me with ati drivers?
<holstein> hillary_: you might just have one of those tricky graphics card
<holstein> cards*
<holstein> i would probably try a custom xorg.conf
<holstein> sometimes i try knoppix live
<hillary_> ok
<holstein> and steal the xorg from it
<hillary_> can you ecplain how to do that?
<holstein> real: in what way?
<real> alright so when I download the default drivers from ubuntu download manager or something ubuntu wont boot up I had to go into the manager and uninstall it to get it to work
<real> my monitor supports 1920X1080 res but ubuntu only supports 160x1200
<holstein> hillary_: it really depends on your hardware
<holstein> hillary_: have you installed yet?
<real> and whne i tried the drivers from amd's site it says the format isnt recognized and they wont install
<hillary_> Yes I have.
<holstein> you can try some things with a live CD
<holstein> hillary_: also, update if you can
<holstein> use control+alt+F2
<holstein> login
<holstein> and do sudo apt-get update
<holstein> sudo apt-get upgrage
<holstein> upgrade*
<hillary_> thanks
<holstein> IF you still have problems after upgrading
<holstein> you can experiment with other things
<holstein> like vesa driver
<real> anyone have any ideas for my problem :(
<holstein> real: what drivers are you trying to download?
<holstein> the windows drivers?
<real> ati drivers
<real> for my gpu
<real> so i can display my native res
<holstein> right
<holstein> for linux?
<real> yes
<real> my monitor is 1920x1080
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> i get that
<holstein> can you link me to the drivers?
<real> k holdon
<real> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<holstein> real: youve read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ?
<real> no i didnt know that existed
<real> yea i already had the fglrx driver
<real> it made ubuntu crash
<real> i had to uninstall it
<holstein> real: be sure you google around for bugs related to your specific hardware
<holstein> that can be helpful
<real> driver manager says the fglrx driver is working but when i type in fglrx in terminal it says it isnt l
<real> sudo sh ati-driver-installer-11-2-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/maverick
<real> does any1 know how to fix that
<real> sh: Can't open ati-driver-installer-11-2-x86.x86_64.run
<real> i mean that
<holstein> real: thats the package you downloaded right?
<real> accidently clicked something, so did anyone answer?
<holstein> real: thats the package you downloaded right?
<real> yes
<real> from ati site
<real> it cant run it
<holstein> i would try and trouble shoot the ubuntu packaged version
<real> ?????
<holstein> the one in the repos
<holstein> that didnt work for you
<real> i had ubuntu for the past hour i have no idea what any of that means lol
<holstein> ubuntu packages that driver
<holstein> and its probably an older one
<holstein> but, its still the one the kernel *should* be expecting
<holstein> and other packages in ubuntu
<real> hm
<real> when i had that one and started ubuntu it crashed
<real> etc
<holstein> right
<holstein> have you searched for a related bug report?
<holstein> are your pacakges up to date?
<real> ye
<real> alright i think i got it
<real> i gave it permission to run as a program
<real> and its working'
<holstein> cool
<holstein> i usually try and go with whats in the repos
<holstein> when possible
<real> holstein do u have a link to a guide about ubuntu
<real> cause its hard to understand what ur saying lol
<holstein> this is the guide you should read fully
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<holstein> real: you can always just ask about what you dont understand
<real> repos packages everything
<holstein> what im trying to suggest is that it could be better to *not* use the driver you are downloading
<holstein> but, you can always undo what you are doing
<holstein> in theory
<holstein> so go for it
<real> yea
<holstein> you're at the beginning here, so worst case, you reinstall
<real> lol
<fds2> I've dropped my HD into a different mainboard, Ubuntu stalled upon startup, so I'd like to wipe and reinstall (using Natty beta).  However, I'd like to copy /home from the system partition to another partition from the CLI.  Been reading several websites, still not sure of the steps.  Can anyone help?
<holstein> fds2: can you go back to the other machine?
<holstein> maybe its just the graphics driver?
<holstein> or some other customization making it not boot
<holstein> anyways, if i were you, i would just get a live cd
<holstein> and copy in the GUI
<holstein> if thats what you are used to seeing
<holstein> if not, just google command line commands
<Guest61407> hi guys. can someone help me with a wifi issue?
<fds2> holstein: booted to Natty beta LiveCD, cannot copy home folder because I do not have permissions to read it
<Guest61407> realtek rtl8192e won't detect any wireless networks after installing linux driver. any suggestions?
<malvin> hello i need some help after i installed the ubuntu netbook 10.10 updates my touchpad stopt working, i have a acer aspire one the a110 model, can some one help me...?
<malvin> hello i need some help after i installed the ubuntu netbook 10.10 updates my touchpad stopt working, i have a acer aspire one the a110 model, can some one help me...? ps im a rooky
<bioterror> malvin, fn+f7
<bioterror> does it work after that key combination
<malvin> it doesent work
<malvin> no:'(
<malvin> it shows that it is activated but not working
<malvin> what can i do to fix these problem..?
<bioterror> boot from CD or USB and check if it works there
<malvin> yes it worked..
<malvin> it worked before the install and the updates
<malvin> but now not even that..?
<malvin> im really new to linux you can say that im 5 hours  old to it
<bioterror> 5 hours
<malvin> yea i want to get rid of windows
<malvin> can you help me....?
<bioterror> wonderng which could cause the problem
<MrChrisDruif> ...I'm not gonna say what I'm thinking :D
<malvin> do you have skype....?
<bioterror> I have skype on my phone :D
<malvin> please help me if you can
<bioterror> I can chat with it
<malvin> ...
<MrChrisDruif> What did you try so far malvin?
<malvin> whel
<malvin> i have an acer aspire one a110
<malvin> it had his ssd broken
<malvin> so now i instaled ubuntu netbook 10.10 on a flash drive
<malvin> it worked perfectly wen it was in live mode
<malvin> but now the touchpad stoepd working afther i insstaled the updates
<MrChrisDruif> If the SSD is really broken, then there isn't much you can do other then swapping the SSD
<bioterror> probably a kernel update broke it
<malvin> how can i check that..?
<malvin> or better said how can i fix it..?
<malvin> yea i know
<malvin> but honestly im not able to do that
<bioterror> malvin, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<MrChrisDruif> That might also be a good idea
<malvin> these i have to type in an terminal right
<bioterror> I would suggest to do that, yes
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> do we really have +5C outside
<malvin> ok i did that
<malvin> and it instaled
<bioterror> did it install it
<malvin> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<malvin> Reading package lists... Done
<malvin> Building dependency tree
<malvin> Reading state information... Done
<malvin> xserver-xorg-input-synaptics is already the newest version.
<malvin> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<malvin>   linux-headers-2.6.35-22 linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic
<malvin> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<malvin> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<bioterror> hoho
<bioterror> can you choose from the boot menu that kernel 2.6.35-22?
<malvin> ....?
<malvin> can some one explain to me step buy step how i have to do that...?
<MrChrisDruif> The grub I mentioned malvin
<malvin> or em i asking to much
<MrChrisDruif> I just can't remember how to get there
<bioterror> press shift during boot
<bioterror> right after the BIOS
<malvin> yes
<malvin> and then..?
<bioterror> choose older kernel
<malvin> is there an old list
<malvin> or how
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> I'm off to bed, it's 00:55 and i have to get up 06:00
<bioterror> someone else will continue from here on
<bioterror> maybe our american friends
<malvin> im from romania
<MrChrisDruif> Or your Dutch friend. I'll try for a while bioterror
<bioterror> yeah
<malvin> uhu
<bioterror> I tried to write job application email, but lack of motivation :D
<MrChrisDruif> Not motivated to get a new job bioterror?
<bioterror> or write about myself :D
<MrChrisDruif> So malvin: you press shift after/during bios so you get to a selection screen with installed kernels :)
<malvin> ok
<malvin> and then
<MrChrisDruif> And just select the oldest kernel (lowest number) in the list
<malvin> .....
<malvin> aa
<malvin> and if that works
<malvin> it is dome
<malvin> right...?
<MrChrisDruif> Then should the mousepad be working. At least I hope :)
<malvin> ok
<malvin> so brb then
<malvin> i will see you right
<malvin> or you have to go....
<malvin> MrCrisDruif: wiill you still be here afther i tried to select the old kernel
<MrChrisDruif> I'll try :)
<malvin> ok
<MrChrisDruif> It's just been midnight here
<malvin> MrCrisDruift: nop stil now working :'(
<MrChrisDruif> Alright..
<MrChrisDruif> Did it ever work when installed?
<malvin> no
<malvin> it worked
<malvin> but not clicking
<malvin> and thous things
<malvin> it just moved
<malvin> but now not even that
<MrChrisDruif> Did you select update while installing?
<malvin> no
<malvin> i instaled afther
<malvin> the updates
<MrChrisDruif> You installed after the updates?
<malvin> yea
<MrChrisDruif> So you first updated and then installed?
<malvin> nop i instaled ubuntu
<malvin> the left click didnt work
<malvin> not even the double tap
<malvin> so i did the updates
<MrChrisDruif> And then nothing worked?
<MrChrisDruif> malvin: Isn't it ~1:30 at your timezone?
<malvin> yea
<malvin> yes afther then nothing worked
<MrChrisDruif> Wouldn't it be best if you tried again tomorrow? It seems you and bioterror are in the same timezone
<malvin> i dont know ususly when i want to get some thing done i dont stop
<malvin> but if you think these is the best solution
<malvin> i will do that
<MrChrisDruif> It's your own decision of course :)
<MrChrisDruif> But I'm at a loss, I don't know what else you could try
<malvin> do you know some one alce who can help me
<MrChrisDruif> Well, in general anyone in this room should be able to help, if he/she knows what to do :)
<malvin> in linus isent these some thing like remote desktop so some one could take a look at my pc and work with it
<MrChrisDruif> You could also try in #ubuntu, but it's hectic over there :)
<malvin> i know
<malvin> i realised
<malvin> i tried for 1 hour but no one said nothing
<MrChrisDruif> In that channel it might be better to pull someone in private channel when they respond, otherwise you might miss what's being said to you
<malvin> ook
<malvin> how should i put the question
<MrChrisDruif> Something like this:
<malvin> because now you know better what is my problem
<malvin> .....
<holstein> fds2: you'll have to sudo
<holstein> gksudo nautilus if you want *should work
<MrChrisDruif> Hai everyone: I've got a mousepad issue on my Acer Aspire A110. With the livecd of the netbook edition everything worked, but after installation my left mouse button and double tap didn't work. After updating my entire mouse stopped working. I've tried installing xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, but it was up-to-date. I also tried booting to an older kernel, but that didn't work either. Does anybody know what else I can try?
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry, had to formulate your question :)
<malvin> ok thx
<malvin> thx chris
<holstein> malvin: are you up to date?
<holstein> with upgrades?
<malvin> yes
<holstein> malvin: try booting in with just gnome
<malvin> what is that
<holstein> the normal desktop mode
<holstein> without the netbook remix
<malvin> is it a netbook remix these one
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> i have all kinds of netbooks *not* running the netbook remix
<malvin> so netbook 10.10 is a remix version
<malvin> ...?
<holstein> but, thats a seperate suggestion
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1600177
<MrChrisDruif> malvin: Yes, it's unity instead of gnome
<holstein> looks like you are not alone
<holstein> this might be relevant http://wiki.debian.org/DebianAcerOne#Touchpad
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-03-26
<Zeb> :-( help...
<Zeb> the default desktop (ubuntu w/ unity) is screwed up after my computer went to sleep. the left side bar doesnt show up, the title bar w/ the clock time etc doesn't show up, and the windows key doesnt open dash
<Zeb> its like unity crashed, and even after logging out and back in it doesnt work
<jemoh> Any one know of the most active pygtk or python programming language forums please help
<Sidewinder1> jemoh, I guess you've tried here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=39
<jemoh> ok thanx looks lyk it will be of great help
<Sidewinder1> jemoh, My pleasure. :-)
<raydog45000> Hello all, I am trying to set up an ubuntu server, I checked the disc for defects and tested memory, after I choose a host name it fails at 43%  of starting up the partition,  how can I get it to complete?
<holstein> raydog45000: i would test the hard drive... just to be sure. or just throw another in and see... there are some server distros that run live like http://www.turnkeylinux.org/
<raydog45000> like test it from the BIOS
<raydog45000> ?
<raydog45000> I accidentally installed the desktop version first so IDK if that means the hard drive is good.
<ltrojan> what exactly do you mean "it fails"? does the system boot?
<holstein> raydog45000: ubuntu = ubuntuserver... if you get *any* buntu installed, you can just convert to ubuntuserver from there
<mustmodify> Hi... I'm hoping you guys can point me to the appropriate channel for my question. I'm building a new box and want to set up multiple touch-screen monitors like this one http://bit.ly/H59Esd ... what hoops will I have to jump through to get this to work properly so I can tab on a window and have it become focused? If I put a KVM in, to switch back and forth to a windows machine, will I have problems with the touch-screen comin
<raydog45000> it  freezes at 43%
<raydog45000> holstein: will it turn into command line and have LAMP?
<holstein> raydog45000: "it" will do whatever you like it to do
<raydog45000> j
<raydog45000> holstein: ok guess I'll look into that thanks
<holstein> raydog45000: lots of folks start with a minimal install on the server boxes.. like lubuntu or xubuntu or lighter
<raydog45000> holstein: Hmm.. I think I made a stupid mistake
<raydog45000> when I installed desktop version I said to created it using windows which partitioned fine
<raydog45000> then when I realized I messed up I created the server disk using create with windows
<raydog45000> when I already partioned and installed unbuntu
<holstein> raydog45000: no worries... sometimes i use something like virtualbox to "play around"
<holstein> i did that a lot in the beginning, when i was learning... not that you are a noob.. just that its an easy way to experiment
<raydog45000> couldn't that be the problem, its trying to start the partition like it's windows instead of unbuntu
<holstein> raydog45000: its hard to say... i was thining something with the disk though.. i always have spare hard drives laying around, and i just switch them in to troubleshoot
<raydog45000> trial and error my favorite way to learn
<holstein> hey, whatever works.. if i have the time, i like that method just fine :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-03-27
<Zeb> anyone run cinnamon?
<Shadow__X> hey guys i am having a problem where i keep getting an error in dmesg saying sk2 eth0 speed/duplex mismatch and my nic doesnt want to negotiate at Gbit speeds anymore any idea whats wrong?
<holstein> Shadow__X: did you upgrade? i would try booting the last kernel and see if its working
<Shadow__X> holstein:I think i upgraded to a new kernel and the problems was there but i cant remember if i had the problem them upgraded or visa versa. Regardless i have tried booting an older kernel
<holstein> Shadow__X: i would try a live CD.. something you know supported the hardware, like 10.04, and confirm that its not a hardware issue
<Shadow__X> holstein: well i did install windows 7 on a spare drive and it does not want to get Gigabit speeds there either but i am not sure what happened
<holstein> Shadow__X: could be motherboard... could be the NIC... either way, i would try 10.04 live, and then thats 2 different OS's that are reporting failure.. i would consider the possibilty at that point that its hardware related
<Shadow__X> can a nic half work like that?
<Shadow__X> i just thought they just stopped working
<holstein> Shadow__X: if its bad hardware, there are no rules
<holstein> bad memory can cause some funky stuff to happen...
<Shadow__X> i am running memtest right now so far i am about 52% way through 1 pass and its passing
<Shadow__X> holstein: how many passes do you recommend
<holstein> Shadow__X: as many as you can stand waiting for... when i have had bad ram, i would see errors early on though
<WilsonBradley> Anyone else use Live Linux boot of a USB  Persistance / Casper-rw ? Simple question.. Can I increase the Filesystem size? Trying to do an  update on it and it says it's to small to do a 1+gb partial update. Maybe I should just download the LATEST build?
<Sidewinder1> WilsonBradley, If you're USB is out of space, I think you're SOL and will need to install to hard disk. Either that or get a bigger USB.
<coalwater> i usually thing if u are going to use the usb ssystem for a while id prefer if it was at least 4+ or 5+ gb
<holstein> yeah, and just do a normal install to it... 8gb USB sticks are quite cheap these days... maybe dont have swap
<WilsonBradley> Ok, thanks..
<WilsonBradley> Was trying to do an system update
<WilsonBradley> and it was huge
<WilsonBradley> Will just download latest Ubunut build
<WilsonBradley> that works..;-)
<AJH101> hi is this the channel on wich to discuss U on a phone?!
<Unit193> The concept idea that hasn't come out yet? If so, then nope.
<AJH101> Unit 192: fair enough - do we have an eta?
<AJH101> 193 sorry! :-)
<Unit193> No idea, people have been dumped into #ubuntu-phone, but not sure they know all the much more at this point.
<AJH101> lol thanks!
<Shadow__X> holstein: yeah, i went through 2 passes and just threw a spare Gbit nic in there just to get it back up
<Shadow__X> thanks for the help
<holstein> Shadow__X: sure
<holstein> anytime
<Shadow__X> i guess i didnt want to accept the nic was dead
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-03-28
<Unit193> !away > Pets-ZZzz
<ubot2> Pets-ZZzz, please see my private message
<jalcine> Does -u work with scp the same way it would with cp?
 * jalcine should just try it.
<jalcine> Nope, it doesn't.
<jalcine> :/
<Sidewinder1> jalcine, I just "man"ed scp; it seems kind of involved (and way beyond my abilities) it may not be a 'beginner's' question. You might want to ask in #ubuntu.
<raju> i need help on complete inner process of software upgrade in Ubuntu
<malm> any body who knows how to change the rights on an internal extra drive
<IAmNotThatGuy> malm, What permissions? the mounting?
<malm> no i cant move anything from my desktop over to the drive
<IAmNotThatGuy> Are you getting some error?
<malm> m0hi yes i says im not the owner
<M0hi> malm, can you take a screenshot of that error and put it in imagebin ?
<M0hi> !imagebin | malm
<ubot2> malm: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<malm> but my lang is danish is that ok
<M0hi> awww
<malm> http://imagebin.org/205564
<malm> i cant put anything on the drive im not the owner
<malm> the text in down section (your not the owner you can not change the premission)
<M0hi> http://askubuntu.com/questions/43570/change-owner-of-internal-hard-drive-partition-from-root-to-user
<M0hi> malm, try the response which is ticked
<Merathyadf> hi i have problems installing ubuntu. i am trying to install it alongside windows but everytime an error is displayed "couldnt install bootloader" i am given with different options to where install the bootloader manually but none seem to be working. help
<forestpiskie> first is this a real install or are you trying with wubi, also which version of the OS is it?
<forestpiskie> hi wildmanne39
<wildmanne39> hi forestpiskie
<Merathyadf> i am tried to install via usb-stick. its the version 11.10 desktop
<forestpiskie> ok - does the machine already have something like windows on it ?
<Merathyadf> yes. windows 7
<forestpiskie> and this is a proper install not a wubi one - or are you trying to install inside windows?
<Merathyadf> i am sorry but what is a wubi?
<forestpiskie> ubuntu inside windows
<Merathyadf> no its a proper install and i started the installation via the boot menu
<forestpiskie> ok - so which options have you been trying for the bootlaoder
<Merathyadf> all of them
<Merathyadf> :)
<forestpiskie> lol
<forestpiskie> are you in the liveusb now at the same prompt? if so - do a screenshot and paste it to an image pastebin like imgur
<Merathyadf> no sorry i am trying to run ubuntu on this machine
<forestpiskie> ok and when you start the machine the bootloader fails now I assume
<Merathyadf> yes. i do net get the option to choose between windows and ubuntu
<forestpiskie> what happens then?
<Merathyadf> windows get booted as usually
<forestpiskie> ok - got to the windows disk management tool and take a screenshot of that please
<Merathyadf> http://i.imgur.com/nYNnW.png
<Merathyadf> sorry windows runs in german if u have questions just asked i translated a couple of things in the pic
<forestpiskie> that's ok - picture tells a thousands words - do you have dynamic disks? or are there only primary/extended/logicals
<forestpiskie> you certainly appear to have than 4 primaries
<Merathyadf> i have 1 dynamic disc
<Merathyadf> its marked as e
<Merathyadf> called "wechseldatenträger"
<forestpiskie> afaik ubuntu has trouble installing to dynamic disks
<forestpiskie> wildmanne39: do you know?
<wildmanne39> Hi, I am not an expert but I know that you can not install ubuntu until you convert the drive from dynamic disk, it would be best to get oldfreds help
<forestpiskie> was my thought - unless there happens to be someone in here
<forestpiskie> Merathyadf: do you have a forum account?
<Merathyadf> no
<Merathyadf> but i can get one :)
<wildmanne39> it is a task to convert the dynamic and oldfred is one of the best
<forestpiskie> you might be better making a thread there
<wildmanne39> I would post in installations in the forum
<forestpiskie> Merathyadf: to help the issue along - before you make the thread, boot the usb and go here then follow the instructions - otherwise you'll be asked all sorts of exploratory questions
<Merathyadf> ok, but i am not trying to install unbuntu on my dynamic disc i want to install it on the partition i have left
<forestpiskie> http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<forestpiskie> yea - we understand that Merathyadf
<Merathyadf> ok :>
<forestpiskie> that script will show all the drive/partition info - also what grub is up to or not
<Merathyadf> ok ill do that
<Merathyadf> thank you very much :)
<Merathyadf> cu later
<dsenator> hi, anyone know how to add the spin button to libre office calc?
<dsenator> for spread sheet function
<Culiforge> trying to change file/directory perms. used sudo and root (each, not both at once). I get no errors on command line but file perms remain unchanged.
<Culiforge> just did '$ sudo chmod 777 -R -v /media/TByte/nwn' and got big list of verified changes... get permission denied when I run a script in that dir
<philipballew> chown does it to Culiforge I think
<philipballew> unless I am not sure what you need help on
<Culiforge> philipballew: I'm already owner of files and directories.. at least that's what Thunar tells me.. but I can't run anything in there.. tells me permission denied. I guess I need to know a) am I doing something wrong and b) how to I get it fixed. :)
<philipballew> Culiforge, id look and see what the shell says as well probably about owernship
<Culiforge> philipballew: previoust sudo chmod gave confirmation that everything in directory was changed to 777
<Culiforge> philipballew: so I use chown?
<Culiforge> philipballew: looking at chown manpage now, I don't see an arg to view ownership.. what should I be using?
<philipballew> i think you specify who owns files by saying the group and user that owns them
<philipballew> i gtg. someone should help maybe
<JoseeAntonioR> Culiforge: Hello! I have just arrived. Maybe I can take a look at your problem.
<Culiforge> JoseeAntonioR: woot! have at it
<JoseeAntonioR> Culiforge: Can I have the name of the file you want to run?
<JoseeAntonioR> Culiforge: Are you still here?
<Culiforge> JoseeAntonioR: yeah, sorry.. someone at the door...
<JoseeAntonioR> No problem.
<JoseeAntonioR> Is the script you are trying to run in that folder?
<Culiforge> JoseeAntonioR: it's a script called fixinstall... yes in that folder
<JoseeAntonioR> Ok. The filename of the script is fixinstall, or what's it?
<Culiforge> JoseeAntonioR: yes, ./fixinstall (or what's it?) I think that's what you mean
<JoseeAntonioR> Then, you should open a Terminal and write /media/TByte/nwn'/./fixinstall
<JoseeAntonioR> That should run the script.
<JoseeAntonioR> When you open Nautilus, is there a file icon for it? I mean, like a LO spreadsheet, or something similar.
<Culiforge> $ ./fixinstall
<Culiforge> bash: ./fixinstall: Permission denied
<Culiforge> JoseeAntonioR: xubuntu so thunar but yes it's there
<JoseeAntonioR> Ok. Then you should issue this two commands:
<JoseeAntonioR> sudo chmod 777 /media/TByte/nwn'/./fixinstall
<JoseeAntonioR> sudo chmod 777 /media/TByte/nwn'/./
<Culiforge> JoseeAntonioR: it goes to a >
<JoseeAntonioR> Then, just the first command.
<Culiforge> sudo chmod 777 /media/TByte/nwn'/./fixinstall gives me >
<JoseeAntonioR> Ok, and what about sudo ./fixinstall?
<Culiforge> sudo: ./fixinstall: command not found
<JoseeAntonioR> Have you done cd to that folder?
<Culiforge> JoseeAntonioR: yes, I'm in that folder
<Culiforge> JoseeAntonioR: gary@xUForge:/media/TByte/nwn$ sudo ./fixinstall
<JoseeAntonioR> And if you do ./fixinstall directly it gives you a permission error, right?
<Culiforge> right
<JoseeAntonioR> Can you access that folder in Thunar?
<Culiforge> yes
<JoseeAntonioR> Can you please access the /. folder, the one before fixinstall?
<JoseeAntonioR> (In Thunar)
<Culiforge> ok, done
<Culiforge> one level up
<JoseeAntonioR> Ok, once you are in there, right click the fixinstall folder, and click Properties. You should be able to change permissions in that folder.
<JoseeAntonioR> Then, select Read and Write in everything.
<Culiforge> JoseeAntonioR: it won't let me.. I can change the dropdown but as soon as I select it reverts back
<JoseeAntonioR> I know why: It's on a CD. Am I right?
<Culiforge> JoseeAntonioR: umm, quick question.. in the properties dialog/permissions tab.. there is an info line about SELinux context.. that wasn't  there on previous installs
<Culiforge> no, another drive. not cd/dvd
<JoseeAntonioR> Hmm. Can you please try to open a new Terminal and type in gksudo thunar?
<JoseeAntonioR> That will open a Thunar window with full permissions. Maybe that's it.
<Culiforge> ok, thunar with root is open but I've got no options to go to other HDD's like 'TByte'
<JoseeAntonioR> Go to the root, and then enter /media. Then you'll see it.
<Culiforge> ok, found it.. yup, that's what I did
<JoseeAntonioR> Ok. Were you able to change the permissions this time?
<Culiforge> it's working, tell you in a sec
<JoseeAntonioR> Ok :)
<Culiforge> ... skipping symlinks
<Culiforge> JoseeAntonioR: nope, as soon as it finished working.. dropdown reverted back to 'none' for access
<JoseeAntonioR> Maybe you can make a backup of the program somewhere else, and then run it from the folder in the Terminal.
<Culiforge> JoseeAntonioR: ok, I moved the script to another drive.. and it ran.. it failed because the rest of the stuff wasn't there. but it ran. why would I be prevented from changing properties on another drive..
<JoseeAntonioR> Don't know the reason for that.
<JoseeAntonioR> So, now, we may have a solution.
<JoseeAntonioR> Do cd to the folder you want to run the script on.
<JoseeAntonioR> Once you are in that folder, write the FULL path to ./fixinstall
<Culiforge> JoseeAntonioR: wait.. the selinux thing is coming back to haunt me.. I installed fedora on another drive.. would it have put the selinux policies on that drive/ all other drives?
<JoseeAntonioR> Hmm, don't know exactly.
<Culiforge> JoseeAntonioR: 'cause selinux isnt' part of ubuntu is it?
<JoseeAntonioR> I think not, I don't have the exact information at the moment.
<Culiforge> JoseeAntonioR: but the path back to the script thing is working.. yeah! thanks.. now to do the same with the other scripts.. and/or find out why selinux is interfering
<JoseeAntonioR> Yep. At least you have a temporary solution.
<Culiforge> JoseeAntonioR: good deal.. thanks a lot
<JoseeAntonioR> No problem. If you need anything else, make sure to come back, we'll be here, ready to help :)
<Culiforge> JoseeAntonioR: right on. that's why I love ubuntu more and more
<dsenator> can anyone help me with adding the spin button on calc
<dsenator> I canrt find the right chat forum to discuss this so I am here
<JoseeAntonioR> dsenator: Let me check, I'll be back in a sec.
<dsenator> cool JoseeAntonioR  thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> dsenator: You're on LibreOffice, right?
<dsenator> JoseeAntonioR,  yes
<dsenator> Libreoffice calc
<dsenator> JoseeAntonioR,
<dsenator> JoseeAntonioR, pls email me at sohselah@gmail.com. i am out
<JoseeAntonioR> dsenator: I'm here.
<dsenator> hi
<dsenator> yes i am using libreoffice ccalc
<dsenator> any help
<dsenator> ?
<JoseeAntonioR> dsenator: You should  check this: http://help.libreoffice.org/Common/More_Controls#Spin_Button
<dsenator> JoseeAntonioR, thanks i see that i actually found it before but it dont tell me how to add the spin button which is what i need
<JoseeAntonioR> dsenator: Oh, so you're looking how to add it. I'll be back in a few secs.
<dsenator> yes JoseeAntonioR
<dsenator> any luck JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> Ouch, left the message without sending it.
<JoseeAntonioR> I only found this info, in http://help.libreoffice.org/3.3/Basic/General#Spin_Button
<dsenator> hmmm thanks
<dsenator> not so helpful tho as per the information they have
<dsenator> I just wish there was a chat forum to find these things
<dsenator> i will keep searching, if i dont find I will have to revert to windows for the spin button function in excel
<dsenator> cheers mate JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> Well, if I find anything that can be useful to you, I'll send you an email.
<dsenator> JoseeAntonioR, , guess what, i just found it
<JoseeAntonioR> That's great!
<dsenator> its under View - Toolbars - Form Controls
<JoseeAntonioR> Oh, great. :)
<dsenator> and once yu click form controls, you have a drop down where yu see the spin button two arrows faccing different directions up and down
<dsenator> to belive that i have been on this since the morning
<dsenator> its 1.38am here now
<dsenator> thanks fro your help JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> Wow! That
<JoseeAntonioR> That's great. No problem.
<JoseeAntonioR> You can come back here if you have any problems, we'll try to help :)
<dsenator> thanks man
<dsenator> cheers all
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-03-29
<r4y> I am wondering which direction to go when I want to edit flv files. I can either transcode flv to avi then use aviemux which is one of 2 video editors that I have tried that works for me. Or find a video editor for flv files. One of the problems I have is when I transcode a video, sometimes it's blocky.
<r4y> I have 3 ways I can transcode. Transmageddon, mencoder, and ffmpeg.
<r4y> It's hard for me to decide which is the best for converting from one video file type to another, so when I am converting I try each and see which looks the best.
<r4y> I could be wrong but I found that mencoder is "NOT good" for converting .flv files to .avi files, instead use ffmpeg to convert "flash videos" (aka .flv) to "Audio Video Interleaved" videos (aka .avi).
<r4y> I am not sure how transmageddon compares
<r4y> I remember someone on either this channel or the ubuntu channel saying flv is better then avi
<bodhi_zazen> Hey team
<bodhi_zazen> We are moving the tutorials on the forums to wiki
<bodhi_zazen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=194902
<bodhi_zazen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1949027
<bodhi_zazen> second link
<bodhi_zazen> Expect people looking for assistance with wiki format
<malm> hoew do i remove permissions on a /media/sdb1
<geirha> remove permissions? what filesystem does it have?
<malm> ext2
<cbfarrand> Not sure where I should be for printer questions?
<cbfarrand> any suggestions?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-03-30
<s-fox> Hello.
 * benonsoftware waves to s-fox 
<s-fox> Hello benonsoftware , how're you ?
<benonsoftware> I'm on holidays, how are you?
<s-fox> Not so bad thank you,  good to hear you on holiday
<benonsoftware> Yeah, I'm glad I'm on a break for a change :D
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-03-31
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> i need help with a bug
<asterismo> i need to apply a patch
<asterismo> posted in ubuntu bugs
<asterismo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/874774
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 874774 in cryptsetup "could not mount /dev/mapper/cryptswap1" [High,Triaged]
<asterismo> anyone?
<asterismo> when i apply a patch it returns me an error
<asterismo> at some line
<ThoughtCog> Hey everybody. Got a question if you got a minute.
<jAguAr`> is there a way to connect my ubuntu desktop system to my dish network box and my ps3 via my router?
<Juggernaut> Hey. Can someone tell me why this keeps happening-> http://i.imgur.com/CPAim.png
<Juggernaut> I keep changing the background color to black, and it reverts on its own after a while
<raydog45000> Hello I'm trying to set up user accounts I use useradd -m -k /home/john john but when I log in it just has a $ symbol doesn't say the account or computer name and when I try to access the home directory it says permission denied, any idea why?
<geirha> raydog45000: Don't use useradd, use adduser instead
<raydog45000> i thought they are the same
<geirha> confusing naming, I know, but they are not the same
<raydog45000> adduser is a link to useradd
<geirha> No it isn't
<geirha> Not by default anyway
<geirha> Juggernaut: Could be a graphical glitch with Unity. Hard to say.
<Juggernaut> Hmm
<geirha> I'd log out and log back in using Unity 2D session instead of the default, see if it's reproducable there.
<Juggernaut> Okay, will do
<raydog45000> geirha: thanks that worked, The Linux System Admin book I've been looking at literally says adduser is just a symbolic link to useradd guess not. lol
<geirha> raydog45000: On some distos, that may very well be the case, but not in Ubuntu.
<geirha> *distros
<raydog45000> oh ok
<geirha> adduser is more advanced, and it has a configfile at /etc/adduser.conf for setting default group memberships and such
<raydog45000> When I log into the new user the directories aren't blue, anyidea why? or is it a setting.
<geirha> Remove the # in front of  #force_color_prompt=yes  in ~/.bashrc
<geirha> ~/.bashrc is copied from /etc/skel/.bashrc when the user is created, so change /etc/skel/.bashrc if you want it to be the default for all new users.
<Juggernaut> geirha: Its not reproducible with unity 2d.
<Juggernaut> Must be a unity thing
<raydog45000> ok
<geirha> Juggernaut: When it happens, look at the last few lines in ~/.xsession-errors, it'll likely have some error message that could explain why it's happening.
<Juggernaut> Okay, will do. Thanks
<raydog45000> umm I can't find bash in /
<geirha> $ type bash
<geirha> bash is hashed (/bin/bash)
<raydog45000> how do I uninstall in commandl ine
<zombifier> uninstall what
<raydog45000> mpg123
<geirha> sudo apt-get remove mpg321
<geirha> dpkg -S bin/mpg123   should tell you what package installed it; in this case mpg321
<raydog45000> hmmm now mpg321 is throwing errors when I try to use it
<raydog45000> ALSA lib pcm.c:2212:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM cards.pcm.front
<pip__> Hi, if I'm installing an app from a tar.gz at which point do I issue make uninstall?  Or would using checkinstall be a btter option?
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> can anyone help me to apply a patch?
<asterismo> i'm bein affected by this bu
<asterismo> bug
<asterismo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/874774
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 874774 in cryptsetup "could not mount /dev/mapper/cryptswap1" [High,Triaged]
<escott> asterismo, see comment #10
<JoseeAntonioR> asterismo: As escott said, check comment #10
<asterismo> i tried that
<asterismo> but i get a hunk error
<asterismo> at line
<asterismo> 641 do not remember well
<asterismo> JoseeAntinioR
<asterismo> that command is one liner
<asterismo> that command is one line right?
<JoseeAntonioR> asterismo: Yes, it's a one-line command.
<asterismo> another question
<asterismo> whwre is the patch to download
<escott> asterismo, then your patch doesn't apply. you will have to manually merge it
<asterismo> is there any editor like vi or nano that shows the line i'm in?
<escott> vi can show line numbers
<asterismo> because i have to navigate to line 641 and i do not see the line number with vi or nano
<escott> asterismo, open vi and type [ESC]:641[ENTER]
<Unit193> And nano  it's alt+g
<escott> asterismo, ":set number" to show all numbers
<asterismo> never hand-patched a script before
<asterismo> kinda scary
<asterismo> at least i have my terminal prompt and network enabled in recovery mode
<asterismo> i'll try another time applying the patch... but i do not think it will work
<asterismo> anyway... what's the story about patching by hand a script?
<asterismo> which is the first line? i see the patch starts with other lines of stuff
<escott> asterismo, those are context lines, the +/-s indicate what goes in and comes out the @@ indicate line numbers
<asterismo> but what is the starting line number and what is the first line of the patch
<asterismo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/86703313/0001-LP874774-Use-DEVLINKS-to-match-crypttab-entries.patch
<asterismo> that patch
<asterismo> lines which says From, Date...
<asterismo> that is the header
<asterismo> there is an @@ line
<asterismo> is the following line the first code line to replace?
<escott> asterismo, note the 7 insertions and the 7 lines that begin with +
<asterismo> yes
<asterismo> the first + is the one starting replacing?
<escott> asterismo, the + lines are added between the non+ lines
<asterismo> oh ok
<asterismo> another question
<asterismo> i executed the patch command in comment #10
<asterismo> but it returned me hunk error at line 1
<asterismo> so i added the parameter --ignore-whitespace
<asterismo> and the patch added but with this message
<asterismo> Hunk #1 secceeded at 598 with fuzz 2 (offset -43 lines)
<asterismo> is that right?
<asterismo> does it mean that i applied the patch with a difference in 43 lines?
<escott> asterismo, sounds like a reasonable interpretation
<asterismo> well the patch did not worked
<asterismo> my machine did not boot
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-04-01
<Yick> hello
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> still asking for help with this bug
<asterismo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/874774
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 874774 in cryptsetup "could not mount /dev/mapper/cryptswap1" [High,Triaged]
<asterismo> my machine refuses to boot up even with the applied patches
<asterismo> can anyone help me_
<asterismo> ?
<holstein> i would probably just not do encrytion that way... maybe just use truecrypt.. the only time i ever used encryption like that, i was getting that message, but i never thought twice about it since the machine booted
<asterismo> i suppose that the default encryption that ubuntu provides at install menu is safe enough to not loose data in cases like this
<asterismo> now there is some buggy script that doesn't recognizes encrypted partitions... and mountall hangs plymouth and i cannot enter in my desktop since thursday
<asterismo> i tried to apply a patch in the bug report but it did not worked
<asterismo> i keep running apt-get updates
<asterismo> but nothing
<asterismo> i see now that encryption still very immature in ubuntu
<asterismo> so i'm seriously reconsidering in formatting all and reinstall without encryption
<holstein> asterismo: not sure.. its worked OK for me so far
<holstein> i just didnt act on any error messages though.. i had one, and got around it OK
<holstein> mostly i just use truecrypt
<asterismo> do you know anyway to log in to my desktop without loading mountall and plymouth??
<mr_gees100_peas> hi all. I'm having problems with video in both chromimum and firefox
<mr_gees100_peas> Video playes fine in youtube but choppy everywhere else
<mr_gees100_peas> I tried flash-aid for forefox. that helped but it is inconsistent
<mr_gees100_peas> video works fine in wondows XP
<holstein> mr_gees100_peas: i would try turning comipiz on/off
<mr_gees100_peas> how do I do that?
<holstein> i would look into alternative drivers.. i would try some live CD's maybe for comparison.. comparing to XP really wont help
<mr_gees100_peas> it does works fine in youtube.
<holstein> mr_gees100_peas: cool
<holstein> i think the live CD thing is the easiest path.. you can usually get flash installed just fine and you can try different kernels
<holstein> mr_gees100_peas: if you are using ubuntu 11.10, you should have a "classic mode" or a "2d mode"... some other desktop availble at boot
<holstein> i need to head out though... later
<mr_gees100_peas> I've seen those listed
<mr_gees100_peas> I'm using the gnome shell. Would that make a difference?
<mr_gees100_peas> how do I access this compiz thing-a-majiger
<mr_gees100_peas> ?
<asterismo> holstein, can i ask you a question about patching?
<mr_gees100_peas> me?
<asterismo> how do you go to a specified line in vi or nano?
<mr_gees100_peas> asterismo: in vi or vim press the number line then do capital G
<mr_gees100_peas> asterismo: for example lets say I want to go to line 25. Just type 25G
<mr_gees100_peas> it has to be capital G or shift-g
<mr_gees100_peas> if you want to go to line 345 then just type 345G
<mr_gees100_peas> think of G as Go
<mr_gees100_peas> I think to be able to see the line number at least on vim then do then type :set number
<mr_gees100_peas> just type. As soon as you hit the ":" the command will appear at the bottom of the screen then continue typing "number"
<asterismo> got it
<asterismo> thanks mr_gees100_peas
<mr_gees100_peas> no problem
<asterismo> is anyone familiar with the bug 874774
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 874774 in cryptsetup "could not mount /dev/mapper/cryptswap1" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874774
<mr_gees100_peas> anybody can help with a video issue?
<mr_gees100_peas> video in both chrome and firefox play choppy except in youtube. youtube seems to be the only place that works fine
<mr_gees100_peas> no takers?
<mr_gees100_peas> I'm having video playback problems in both firefox and chromium. I tried ubuntu 2D gnome classic no effect. I also tried flash-aid for firefox. Video plays fine in youtube but other videos are choppy.
<philipballew> mr_gees100_peas,
<philipballew> i can see whats up
<mr_gees100_peas> yes
<philipballew> your having flash issues?
<philipballew> is that the root of the issue?
<mr_gees100_peas> maybe. I did tried flash-aid and that help with youtube but other videos on other sites are still choppy
<mr_gees100_peas> it seems that is a flash issue since the videos all use flash
<philipballew> well first off, hows your cpu doin when flash id running?
<mr_gees100_peas> hhmm, is there a way to monitor that?
<philipballew> try htop
<mr_gees100_peas> let me go try
<philipballew> i installed that a few weeks back and its really cool
<philipballew> sudo apt-get install htop
<philipballew> how long you been running ubuntu?
<mr_gees100_peas> about 2 weeks maybe 3
<philipballew> okay. and what were you using before that?
<mr_gees100_peas> windows XP
<philipballew> okay. so your first month with ubuntu. How you likin it?
<mr_gees100_peas> htop says flash plugin is about 30%
<mr_gees100_peas> I like it except for the video problem.
<mr_gees100_peas> I like that there is a huge community and the software install itself
<mr_gees100_peas> and that you have a lot of control over what is going all.
<mr_gees100_peas> going on not going all
<philipballew> for sure. well flash is honestly a horrable program compared to html5, but what processor are you running?
<philipballew> if only you lived in San diego, I would look at it over coffee.
<mr_gees100_peas> right now just firefox, pidgi and htop
<mr_gees100_peas> well, htop reports a bunch of stuff
<philipballew> no, what type of proccessor do you have
<philipballew> stuff is always running
<mr_gees100_peas> oh sorry. intel pentium 4
<philipballew> the pentuim 4 can be a reason behind it maybe
<philipballew> on my debian box with that hardware flash full screen is messy.
<mr_gees100_peas> 3GHz
<mr_gees100_peas> do you think is because is an older machine
<philipballew> possible.
<mr_gees100_peas> it works fine in winXP.
<philipballew> yeah, flash in linux is kinda bad. adobe is not very nice
<philipballew> but check to make sure its not running in hd mose as well
<mr_gees100_peas> well, fine is a strong word. The WIfe has some complaint when playing her games
<philipballew> *mode
<mr_gees100_peas> what is HD mode?
<philipballew> the resolution on youtube
<mr_gees100_peas> youtube runs fine
<philipballew> i joined this. its nice! http://www.youtube.com/html5
<mr_gees100_peas> I think is just regular mode
<philipballew> okay. is this full screen as well as regular sized?
<mr_gees100_peas> regular side.
<mr_gees100_peas> size
<philipballew> i see
<mr_gees100_peas> hmm clicking play on the offending video made the cpu bar in htop go to 99.4%
<philipballew> yeah, flash tends to eat up your cpu
<philipballew> if i was flash your cpu would be a all your can eat Chinese buffet
<mr_gees100_peas> hahaha good one
<clarkthehardy910> my wireless card isnt being recognized on my new sammy intel i-3 core notebook. I've done hours of searching through forums, but still having trouble, can anyone point me in the right direction. Im dual booting lucid 10.04 and win7 on it, the solved firmware threads all refer to oneiric, so Im afraid to use it...proprietary drivers isnt showing anything
<clarkthehardy910> its a centrino wireless-n 130
<clarkthehardy910> thanks in advance
<philipballew> clarkthehardy910, what do they say about it?
<philipballew> do they say that there is no driver foe it or do they say that it just doesnt work in 10.04
<philipballew> 11.10 is stable
<philipballew> why are you afraid?
<clarkthehardy910> im uneducated
<clarkthehardy910> about it
<philipballew> unity?
<clarkthehardy910> so I can use firmware for something on a previous kernel?
<clarkthehardy910> I barely know what Im talking about, im not a developer or programmer, Im just a slightly more capable user
<clarkthehardy910> I love ubuntu because its stable, I like 10.04 because its LTS
<philipballew> if the problem is that 10.04 doesnt have the driver in it, you can attempt to install drivers for it. but i am running 12.04 now
<clarkthehardy910> i.ve got 11.10 on my desktop, but I'd rather keep an lts on my notebook
<clarkthehardy910> I dont know how to interpret this thread, because the lingo is a bit above me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11773736  can it work for lucid distro?
<philipballew> i can look
<clarkthehardy910> if someone knows an easier solution, Im all for it, because I'm not exactly sure how to start at this one
<clarkthehardy910> this thread includes building, and I've never done that before
<philipballew> clarkthehardy910, paste lspci -vvv to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<clarkthehardy910> ok, just a moment longer
<philipballew> no worries
<clarkthehardy910> philipballew: http://paste.ubunt.com/909778
<clarkthehardy910> sorry http://paste.ubuntu.com/909778/
<philipballew> clarkthehardy910, have you booted 11.10 or 12.04 with a live cd and see if the wifi worked by any chance?
<clarkthehardy910> no, its a little complicated, the notebook is an ultralight, and I don't have a thumb drive available anymore, but I might try to do that later this week... why? would that tell us something that might help me get the wifi to work on 10.04?
<philipballew> yeah, if that works I can just teach you how to compile the new kernel wifi drivers
<philipballew> whats ifconfig -a show
<clarkthehardy910> http://paste.ubuntu.com/909784/
<philipballew> wanna install new drivers?
<philipballew> warning, its probably stable, but might make your wireless be unstable. but then again. its not even working now
<clarkthehardy910> really?  Would it affect its stabillity in win7, im getting good usage out of it in 7?
<clarkthehardy910> im not savvy enough to know what affects what
<philipballew> clarkthehardy910, were only working with linux here, its not gonna do anything to affect your windows set up
<clarkthehardy910> so it doesn't really affect the wireless card on a hardware level
<clarkthehardy910> just the drivers that linux uses
<clarkthehardy910> i see
<clarkthehardy910> well, is there a thread that I can do some reading? i have to go in a moment so Im out of time to be walked through it
<philipballew> maybe. its called compat wireless
<clarkthehardy910> philipballew:  if you were me, just starting out to understand all of this, and didn't have a lot of time on your hands, but wanted to get your notebook working with wifi, what would you do the next time you had an hour or so to try?
<clarkthehardy910> of course in Ubuntu
<philipballew> install ubuntu 11.10
<clarkthehardy910> ok, how easy is it to get from 11.10 to the next LTS when its fully ready?
<philipballew> easy. it comes out in a month
<clarkthehardy910> ok, but do I have to create another LiveUSB? Linux my partitions are 2 EXT4s around 70GB and a 150+ Fat32 to share with Win and a swap 4GB
<clarkthehardy910> will I have to partition differently?
<clarkthehardy910> or will it be easy for it just to upgrade overwriting the 10.04 install?
<clarkthehardy910> and then the 11.10 to 12.04
<philipballew> you can upgrade to 10.10 then to 11.04 then to 11.10
<philipballew> or you can just upgrade straight to 12.04. you might hit a few bugs in the next month or two
<clarkthehardy910> but you recommend a Live USB or just a straight upgrade via terminal, is it possible?
<mcbaine2> no
<philipballew> its not possible to upgrade from 1004 to 1110 directly
<philipballew> unless you want to do a lot of tinkering
<clarkthehardy910> philipballew: so the easiest way is to create a live USB
<clarkthehardy910> nope, i just want to cleanest and most painless way
<philipballew> yeah. just install that again probably. if that doesnt work easily, upgrade like 3 times
<clarkthehardy910> are you saying that I can upgrade to 10.10 and then to 11.04 and then 11.10
<clarkthehardy910> without clean installing?
<clarkthehardy910> can you give me the best link for instructions?
<philipballew> sure!
<philipballew> hold on!
<clarkthehardy910> thank you!
<philipballew> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes#Current_and_Supported_Versions
<philipballew> yeah!!! thats right!!! I pasted that link so well!!!!
<clarkthehardy910> thank you!
<clarkthehardy910> =)
<philipballew> no problem!!! if wifi doesnt work, find me and well look at it
<clarkthehardy910> that's really kind of you, I'm grateful honestly, I hate using windows as a crutch
<Sortedmush> Hi. I'm trying to find out how to add files or folders to some sort of a global path. So I can run them from the terminal without changing directory. Any help welcome. I'd really appreciate any suggested links for basics such as this. Thanks
<escott> Sortedmush, /etc/profile
<Sortedmush> profile.d?
<Sortedmush> there's no folder called just "profile"
<Sortedmush> in my etc
<Sortedmush> ah .. found it :P
<Sortedmush> ok, so is this where I add more paths? How do I do this?
<Sortedmush> Figured it out by searching for "etc/profile paths" .. Thanks escott, just needed that little kick start :D
<digikwondo> hi all, i have a hp dv6 with ubuntu 12.04 . my touchpad with register right clicks. any suggestion?
<digikwondo> *wont
<escott> digikwondo, were you on the channel a couple days ago?
<digikwondo> escott: i drop in from time to time , but i dont think im the person you are refering to ;)
<escott> digikwondo, there was someone with the same question yesterday or friday. was wondering if you/he were still struggling with it
<digikwondo> escott: first time i ask in irc about it ;)
<digikwondo> escott: any suggestions so far?
<escott> digikwondo, im afraid i wasn't paying too much attention -- i asked him to run xev and verify the clicks weren't generated he ignore me and i ignored him :)
<digikwondo> escott: im happy to follow any suggestions you might have. its a sweet laptop , such a shame the touchpad is buggy
<digikwondo> escott: tried 10.04, 11.10 witch had issues with video. 12.04 works except for the issue with the touchpad
<escott> digikwondo, well first lets verify that the clicks aren't appearing. open a terminal and type "xev" a little window will appear and if you click in it (or move the mouse around) you should see text in the terminal. verify that nothing happens when you right click
<escott> digikwondo, also is this a real clicking pad or is his a touchpad that is supposed to sense some region or finger motion?
<digikwondo> escott: yup things are happening
<escott> digikwondo, are they happening because you are clicking or because you are moving the mouse while trying to click?
<digikwondo> escott: here is a pic http://www.komplett.se/mlf/produkt/diverse/HP/DV6/1.jpg   the whole touchpad region is motion capturing i would say. hard to say if its because of the clicks or simply by touching
<escott> digikwondo, a right button press looks like this: ButtonPress event, serial 29, synthetic NO, window 0x3000001,
<escott>     root 0xae, subw 0x3000002, time 14460077, (42,37), root:(43,91),
<escott>     state 0x0, button 3, same_screen YES
<escott> digikwondo, you could close the xev and then run xev | grep -C3 button
<escott> digikwondo, that will filter all the junk
<digikwondo> both right nad left click gives ButtonPress event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x2800001,
<digikwondo>     root 0xac, subw 0x2800002, time 6000637, (15,58), root:(16,112),
<digikwondo>     state 0x0, button 1, same_screen YES
<digikwondo> EnterNotify event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x2800001,
<digikwondo>     root 0xac, subw 0x0, time 6000637, (15,58), root:(16,112),
<escott> digikwondo, so the press is recognized but incorrectly as a button 3
<escott> rather a button 1 instead of button 3
<digikwondo> escott: acctualy all clicks are button 1 it seems :)
<escott> digikwondo, so you could check the output of synclient and see if anything there looks promising. there are a bunch of links on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1600221
<escott> digikwondo, having seen how poorly the touchpad on hp's high end "envy" line works in windows im not too optimistic
<digikwondo> escott: should work better on a real os then ;)
<escott> digikwondo, there is supposed to be a gui for synaptics gpointing-device-settings that might be worth looking into
<digikwondo> escott: http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowpost.php%3Fp%3D8816327%26postcount%3D6&h=bAQG4UDNA   solved it!
<digikwondo> escott: thanks mate!
<digikwondo> another issue foks. running 12.04 with gnome classic. how do i delete shortcuts from the panel. when i rightclick i only get launch and properties.
<escott> digikwondo, you might want to ask in ubuntu+1
<digikwondo> escott: thanks
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-03-25
<wilee-nilee> vv
<pip__> Hi, has anyone updated their AMD drivers using the Steam for Linux utility thing?
<pip__> If so, does it actually work?
<Chalksmith> I'm having trouble connecting to a WPA2 wireless network (WPA works, card supports WP2) , could someone point me in the right direction?
<MacGuges> Chalksmith: can you get a list of access points?
<Chalksmith> MacGuges: yes, with "sudo iwlist scanning" I get 8. The one I wish to connect to is the first
<budtuba> I'm watching
<MacGuges> Chalksmith: so you're using the command line.  is your wlan interface showing on iwconfig?
<MacGuges> you can specify your AP with the command iwconfig <interface> essid <my AP>
<Chalksmith> MacGuges: well I've been trying to use network-manager as I usually do but it tries to connect and after some time just says it has disconnected without ever connect to the internet
<Chalksmith> MacGuges: I used the command you suggested
<MacGuges> ok
<MacGuges> if you enter the command iwconfig (by itself) you should see your interface with some information about your AP listed.
<MacGuges> you can then run sudo dhclient <interface> to request an IP address from your AP
<MacGuges> that is how you'd configure WPA2 through the shell.
<Chalksmith> running iwconfig alone gives some information such as the essid is set correctly however I have "Access Point: Not-Associated"
<Chalksmith> I'm running dhclient now and there is no output to the terminal
<Chalksmith> and it hasn't returned yet
<Chalksmith> ah, it returned
<MacGuges> oh, dhclient may be a daemon-type process. or else it may just be waiting for a response.
<MacGuges> oh good
<Chalksmith> now trying iwconfig has "ESSID:off/any"
<MacGuges> ok
<MacGuges> I've been using wicd myself lately, though Network Manager usually does a fine job in ubuntu.
<Chalksmith> well it works well for my wpa connections
<Chalksmith> would wicd work on ubuntu?  would it be worth giving it a shot?
<MacGuges> just not this wpa2 one?
<Chalksmith> yep
<MacGuges> It won't hurt to install an alternative.
<MacGuges> you'd just need to turn off the Network manager service before starting the wicd service.
<Chalksmith> how do I do that?
<MacGuges> http://askubuntu.com/questions/19320/whats-the-recommended-way-to-enable-disable-services
<MacGuges> you'd use Startup Applications..
<Chalksmith> kk
<Chalksmith> I'll just do all that
<MacGuges> if you're in unity, enter startup ap
<Chalksmith> will be a min
<MacGuges> gl
<Chalksmith> I think I'm using wicd now
<Chalksmith> I'll give the wireless a go
<MacGuges> you'll be using a different gui for wicd.
<MacGuges> I run wicd-client on my laptop to manager my access points.
<MacGuges> err, manage
<isiah> i am bored of lvms and overclocking
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-03-26
<dwarfman367> Im having an issue with a monitoring script and wanted to check if there is a way to permanently set a arch for a program
<isiah> arch is almost identical to uname, and both of them are simple readers. You are going to have to use a different tool for this task
<dwarfman367> specificlly i am trying to acomplish what "setarch x86_64 --uname-2.6 hpacucli ctrl all show" does but for a tool that only has (currently) sudo access to the hpacucli
<dwarfman367> what other tool could do what I am trying to acomplish
<dwarfman367> isiahh
<dwarfman367> isiah
<dwarfman367> am I trying to do something that isnt possible?
<isiah> sorry, having some issues understanding the issue.  this setarch command requires sudo power but you do not want it to have it?
<dwarfman367> i want to set hpasucli to work without needing to run setarch
<dwarfman367> or should i just give setarch priv to the user
<isiah> odd, I dont seem to have hpasucli on my system
<dwarfman367> its an hp utility for monitoring harddisks
<Zeroeu> hey, maybe i can get some help here. The internet wasn't quit usefull for me. i have a problem getting my mouse working on my ubuntu 12.04 lts
<Zeroeu> lsusb show that the wireless reciver ist mounted and detected
<Zeroeu> but still i cant use the mouse
<holstein> Zeroeu: does it work from the live CD ?
<Zeroeu> no got it run from my hdd
<holstein> Zeroeu: did the mouse work from the live CD ?
<Zeroeu> sorry yes live cd works
<holstein> Zeroeu: ok.. so while using the live cd that works, does the mouse work?
<Zeroeu> it does
<holstein> Zeroeu: ok.. so, something about your particular installation, or user config is causing the mouse not to work
<Zeroeu> ok so i should get a closer look to my users config
<holstein> i would start with the user config... try as a different user.. then, i would look at the kernel verion on the live CD, and in your installed version, and try booting the version from the live CD that should be in your grub menu
<Zeroeu> ok thx i'll give it a shot. thx so far
<rostam> HI please help I get zip2 error after command: pbuilder-dist precise create. here is the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5650612/
<holstein> rostam: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1976429
<rostam> holstein: thank you.
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-03-27
<Witiko92> Hello there. How do you create the .rhosts file correctly? Filling it with hosts and setting the umask to 644 doesn't do the trick - as though the daemon ignored the file.
<earthling_> I'm able to use a 12.04 live usb to boot and start using desktop then after a few minutes of normal activity it gets glitchy and hangs
<earthling_> what could be causing this?
<earthling_> I have AMD 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+  1.9 gb memory  ,  NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE
<holstein> the nvidia
<holstein> try the other driver, or the vesa driver to test
<holstein> !ati | earthling_
<ubot93> earthling_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<earthling_> I was trying to do the nomodeset option but I can't get into where I edit the line
<earthling_> I tried tab and e
<earthling_> Is System->Administration->Hardware Drivers in 12.04 ?
<earthling_> i'll look in system settings
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubot93> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> i would just specify the vesa driver with a custom xorg.conf
<earthling_> I don't see that on the live usb
<earthling_> xorg.conf
<holstein> earthling_: yeah, nomodeset from a live CD
<holstein> tap shift when booting, right after the bios, and you'll see F6 at the bottom
<earthling_> I'll try that ,thanks
<earthling__> holstein, I got to system setting additional drivers, but it says I ran out of disk space, I set a persistance file of 220 mb during usb creation, not sure how it could of got used up
<earthling__> I haven't manually installed anything
<earthling__> I used pendrivelinux usb installer
<earthling__> recreating usb with 3.7 gb persisent file
<duanedesign> earthling__: /3
<duanedesign> oops sorry
<duanedesign> http://bit.uz/d0qw my header files are not rediresting as they should. i do no see any out put to html ptevioud to require
<cow1970> hi - any help installing ubuntu onto 2007 imac?
<cow1970> have tried all day. broken int dvd drive but working ext one. no luck with several iso's. no luck using bootable usb stick.
<cow1970> no luck with refit. missing operating system or no bootable device error.
<duanedesign> cow1970: this thread is not too old http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1872961
<duanedesign> cow....hmm
<oibacha> hey, does anyone know how to configure openVPN error messages with the syslog? I need to send all failed connection attempts to my boss
<isiah> odd, when nfs dies my vm kills itself
<isiah> i wonder if it is because it is mounted. Some sorta equivalent to a massive and sudden hard drive failure
<linuxearth> hey please tell me which is the best distro to learn linux for the person who is very new in linux and don't know abcd of it....? please guide accordingly
<linuxearth>  learning the linux
<wilee-nilee> linuxearth, Ubuntu is as easy as any I suppose, I think the answer to you r question is one of personal choice really you have to just dive in like the rest of us. ;)
<linuxearth> ok great but what in fact should i install so that i can learn the basic of linux
<wilee-nilee> linuxearth, I can't say if you should install again these are personal choices.
<linuxearth> so what according to you is best,,,,,i mean your personal choice?
<wilee-nilee> linuxearth, I happened to have started with ubuntu but have tried many distros. I am just familiar with ubuntu so I use it.
<linuxearth> okk, as you tried many distros, so what untill now is the best according to you?
<wilee-nilee> linuxearth, I have no opinion of what is best.
<linuxearth> what is best means which works perfectly...
<wilee-nilee> linuxearth, get a live version of a distro try it out if you like it install, I have to go to the store good luck. ;)
<linuxearth> ok
<linuxearth> bye
<linuxearth> best of luck man
<isiah> dead room is dead
<rostam> HI all, I still have not resolve this issue please help I get failure when for this  command: pbuilder-dist precise create. here is the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5652865   I have used different server with the same result. Please help. thanks
<stahlie> Hello..  I've been using Ubuntu 12.04   for a while...  this morning I ran into a problem with space issue when I tried to upgrade.. after rebooting... my ubuntu on Asus K50I laptop doesn't recognize my wireless modem anymore... how do I resolve it?
<rostam> Hi which IRC group is best to ask question about pbuilder?
<Unit193> rostam: I would think #ubuntu-packaging, but could be a little slow so you may have to wait a while for an answer.
<rostam> Unit193: thanks
<isiah> never ever ever buy a synology nas
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-03-28
<roficimo> Hi, I've run into the problem where after upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04 my boot up freezes at checking battery state. I've tried to follow some of the online fixes, but I haven't had any success.
<roficimo> Hi, I haven't had any success with the online fixes for checking battery state freeze when going to 12.04 from 11.10
<Phryq> hey
<Phryq> is there a way todisable the guest account in 12.10 unity?
<jaspreet> hi
<jaspreet> I need a help
<holstein> jaspreet: ask, and we will see if a volunteer can indeed help you
<jaspreet> I got a problem in ubuntu 12.04
<jaspreet> Continuing will remount your / filesystem in read/write mode and mount any other filesystem defined in /etc/fstab
<holstein> jaspreet: whats that?
<holstein> a message?
<holstein> when do you see it?
<philinux> holstein: maybe he's trying fsck on mounted file system
<jaspreet> actually there is a problem with hard disk. When I install ubuntu 12.04 n after boort got a black screen but in recovery mode gave me above message.  Windows 7 is working fine on my computer
<holstein> jaspreet: i would try a coulpe things related to the graphics with a live CD
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubot93> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jaspreet> ok
<holstein> you might need to reinstall, depending on what you have done to try and "fix" your issue
<holstein> jaspreet: feel fre and elaborate and one of the volunteers can help
<jaspreet> actually before I installed ubuntu 11.10
<jaspreet> den one day ubuntu gave a message " ubunable to mount / filesystem"
<jaspreet> then after lot of efforts I format my computer and reinstall 12.04
<jaspreet>  Once it get started but unable to install any package because i got an error /var/apt/list not in read/write mode. Also got a message of hard disk problem. After reboot I got same problem of unable to mount / filesystem. Then i tried to run it in recovery mode . In that i got a message " Continuing will remount your / filesystem in read/write mode and mount any other filesystem defined in /etc/fstab. Do you wish to conti
<jaspreet> after that black screen which shows many errors of errors. Here is the snapshot of that errors: http://www.uploadgeek.com/share-84FE_5154020C.html
<holstein> jaspreet: i dont follow.. before you installed ubuntu you got a message from ubuntu?
<jaspreet> Firstly I instaled 11.10
<holstein> i would test with a live CD.. if the live CD is running fine then you might want to test the hardware
<jaspreet> During that I got  message  ubunable to mount / filesystem
<holstein> you could have a bad hard drive causing those errors.. or a bad filesystem
<holstein> !fsck
<ubot93> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<jaspreet> live CD is working fine on my computer
<holstein> jaspreet: so, if the live CD is fine, you know ubuntu *is* capable of running on the system
<holstein> you can aim your troubleshooting in that direction
<jaspreet> @ubot93 where should I apply the command? In recovery mode?
<holstein> jaspreet: that was from me
<holstein> jaspreet: ubot93 is a bot.. i suggested that when you said you were getting a black boot
<holstein> but, you are not
<holstein> jaspreet: i would test the hard drive, and run fsck
<jaspreet> where should i run fsck
<holstein> jaspreet: i would ignore nomodeset since its *not* a graphics driver issue
<holstein> from above ^^
<holstein> The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now"  will force a reboot and a filesystem check;
<jaspreet> ok I need to restart my computer
<jaspreet> I will apply these commans then
<jaspreet> i will be back
<jaspreet> hi
<jaspreet> i nee hep I got a problem in ubuntu 12.04. whenever I try to instaal any packages or apply sudo commands got a messsage: Read only filesystem
<jaspreet> please help me
<jaspreet> #ubuntu
<holstein> jaspreet: ?
<holstein> jaspreet: so, the last issue is fine then?
<jaspreet> no I forgot to tell you Whenever I try any coomand I got a message: Read only filesystem
<holstein> jaspreet: http://askubuntu.com/questions/105793/why-has-my-file-system-turned-read-only-after-updates
<holstein> i agree.. "failing hard disk"
<holstein> jaspreet: i would test my hard drive..i would want that test to take over an hour
<jaspreet> how to test that
<holstein> jaspreet: sometimes, there are tests in the bios.. i use the ultimate boot cd, or smart tests from an ubuntu live CD
<jaspreet> ok
<jaspreet> Ok I will come back after that test
<jaspreet> please stay there if possible
<jaspreet> If my problem is solved I will be back to thank you
<jaspreet> :)
<holstein> jaspreet: if you have a bad hard drive, there is nothing a volunteer here can do
<holstein> jaspreet: you can try #ubuntu if this channel is not active
<jaspreet> ok I need to reboot my computer for test
<jaspreet> lets see what happen
<raub> What would make a 12.04LTS box start to send a ton of dhcprequests to the dhcp server?
<raub> Only one machine is doing that
<raub> It is sending them at least 3x a minute
<geirha> perhaps the dhcp server is out of leases?
<raub> How to find out? It too is an ubuntu box
<raub> I do not think we ran out of ips though
<raub> The range for the dhcp is 100-200, and we have at most 40 machines here
<geirha> could still be exhausted. Might be some ips leased that is not in use, but has not expired yet
<raub> Good point
<raub> The range =  192.168.11.100 192.168.11.220
<raub> Lovely: I did fgrep 192.168.11.204 /var/lib/dhcp/dhcpd.leases|wc -l and got 44 back
<raub> Shouldn't I have just one lease with that IP, whether is is being used or not?
<geirha> Sure it only contains active leases?
<geirha> On a side note, grep can count lines too, with the -c flag
<raub> geirha: you are right
<raub> I did awk '$1 == "lease"' /var/lib/dhcp/dhcpd.leases |sort|uniq|wc -l
<raub> and got 210
<raub> Well, that dhcp server is dealing ips for 3 different subnets
<raub> Would each of them affect the other?
<raub> Ok, i refined my search
<raub> For the subnet in question, 119
<geirha> is the client still pounding?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-03-29
<elSixx> Can someone help me get Ubuntu installed?
<isiah> ok elSixx
<Phryq> hey, I'm getting 'system detected problem' errors that want me to send a report constantly
<Phryq> is that normal with Ubuntu?
<isiah> I would say no
<wilee-nilee> Phryq, What is the release apport the reporter a bit buggy.
<Phryq> hmmm, ever since I made the comment I haven't got another one
<Phryq> just when I want it to come, haha
<wilee-nilee> Phryq, Well it helps to answer the question ands give details of the  'system detected problem' errors  we can't just guess.
<Phryq> oh course.
<isiah> Phryq: start with the obvious. What version are you using, how did you install it, when did the problem start, etc.?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-03-30
<tweakster> i need to add a user to the sudo group. i see an instruction that says i should put it in the "end" of the file at /etc/sudoers; but i found a different instruction that says put it in that same file under the line "# Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<tweakster> which one is right, or does it matter where i put it in the file?
<tweakster> this is the setting to put:   %user ALL=(ALL) ALL
<tweakster> at the end of the file or under the line? that is the question.
<tweakster> for the time being, while waiting to hear an answer, i went ahead and put it at the end of the file. that appears to have worked in allowing the said user to have sudo privilege. however, i am wondering whether it can create any problem down the line by having it at the end of the file instead of directly under the line mentioned above?
<tweakster> can anyone recommend a good site for browsing the contents of the default lubuntu repository? I am looking for a way to browse it without having to install "lubuntu-software-center" to browse.
<wilee-nilee> tweakster, lubuntu is using the ubuntu repositories the are not setup to browse through as far as I know.
<tweakster> hi, wilee-nilee. thanks. yes, i knew they shared repos, but i was expecting some way of browsing. it's disappointing if not.
<wilee-nilee> may be ways to query if a app is available, but it seems more like you want to so to speak window browse with apps being in specific categories. tweakster
<tweakster> for now i may be able to get by with "apt-get" and queries
<wilee-nilee> tweakster, You could install synaptic it will tell you what us there in several ways.
<kanan> hello.. I am trying to dual boot a Dell inspiron 3520 with a pre-existing Win8 here
<kanan> needed some help as I think I have screwed up something
<kanan> This is with 13.04 beta
<kanan> 1. I tried installing opensuse 12.3 first... it installed quite ok but could not find a driver for a BR chip
<kanan> 2. So, I went over to ubuntu 13.04 as it supports uefi with secure boot.... that installed as well..no problems
<kanan> 3. When I restart my computer, it does not start ...due to I think some boot-loader issues
<kanan> 4. So I turn secure boot back on...delete all teh partitions and try to do a factory reset...the factory reset is not happening
<kanan> and I am left with a uefi partition, a main win8 partition, a 500MB recovery partition, anotehr uefi partiton and a ~7G recovery partition and hte rest is free sapce
<kanan> the computer turns on all right in win8 but I jsut want to get back to pristine condition...
<kanan> should I just delete the second uefi with gparted?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-03-31
<Finnigann> Trying to sort out ROOT password problem. I cannot get sudo to recognize the password. I use Ubuntu 12. It came with a ROOT terminal. I have changed my password (to be sure I am using the right word). No joy. Suggestions?
<wilee-nilee> Finnigann, there is no root password only the user password to access superuser admin tasks.
<wilee-nilee> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<holstein> !sudo
<ubot93> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<holstein> !root
<ubot93> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<duanedesign> yeah root account is disabled bt default in ubuntu
<duanedesign> Finnigann: if your user password is not working with sudo you may need to try soething like this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<Linus1> Hi, can someone know about u1sync ?
<Linus1> it was gone in ubuntuone-client-4.2.0
<Linus1> https://launchpad.net/u1sync  , i got it from here.
<INVADERSmustDIE> I have ubuntu on dual boot. If i upgrade to the latest version from update manager will this fuckup all partition etc?
<collin> ok I'm installing ubuntu server and somehow my tmp file got deleted...it is supposed to have a tmp file right??
<INVADERSmustDIE> is there anyone here that can help me understanding basic files and directory commands through terminals in pm?
<geirha> INVADERSmustDIE: Why PM? Anyway, I'd start off learning bash first. In which case you want to read http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<INVADERSmustDIE> thanks geirha
<INVADERSmustDIE> well pm usually because it saves my convo in one window without interferring quit and join messages and i can scroll up and i dont get lost
<INVADERSmustDIE> its usefull for people with ADD /ADHD like symptoms
<INVADERSmustDIE> I dont know why people dislike query
<geirha> Well, the person you query with could be teaching you bad stuff, which likely would've been corrected in a channel
<INVADERSmustDIE> touche
<INVADERSmustDIE> good point
<INVADERSmustDIE> when its not an active channel like this im okay heh
<geirha> :)
<INVADERSmustDIE> but other channels its like there would be 10 people talking between each line and you have to highlight the person everytime
<INVADERSmustDIE> its awful heh
<geirha> Anyway, I'm fairly experienced with bash, the standard UNIX commands and Ubuntu and linux in general, so you can ask away
<INVADERSmustDIE> heh thanks. well mymain goal was done . I should read linux for dummies. i downloaded it
<INVADERSmustDIE> It was for basic cd ~ ls commands that i was reading about https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/basic-commands/C/files-directories-commands.html and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<geirha> Keep one thing in mind though, most tutorials, guides and examples regarding shell scripts on the net are crap
<INVADERSmustDIE> I was trying to move an application i installed from the .kde folder to the main home folder. but then another fellow warned me that that would disrupt the application exectution
<INVADERSmustDIE> yeah geirha  i always like human assistance while im learning on my laptop just cause i dont feel like ending with the blue screen of death or in this case screwing up my whole ubuntu
<INVADERSmustDIE> I ask before i run terminal commands heh. I have 0 self confidence in coding
<geirha> That's a good idea; it's easy to hose your system in a terminal :)
<geirha> by accident or otherwise
<INVADERSmustDIE> yeah hopefuly by end of summer ill be a linux pro
<geirha> If you want to read the BashHuide off-line/on paper, I regularly generate a pdf of it:  http://folk.ntnu.no/geirha/bashguide.pdf
<INVADERSmustDIE> oh thanks geirha
<INVADERSmustDIE> downloading
<INVADERSmustDIE> geirha, do you know javascript?
<geirha> Not really
<INVADERSmustDIE> aww okay C: thanks anyways!
